# :: قاعات المعرفة الإنسانية :: > قاعة التاريخ >  أمينة المفتي أشهر جاسوسة عربية للموساد ....

## ليلة عشق

*
السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته ......
أخواتي وإخواني أعضاء وزوار منتدانا الراقي .....
منذ عده أعوام كنت قد قرأت عن قصة  الجاسوسة أمينة المفتي أشهر جاسوسة عربية للموساد .....
وللأسف لا أتذكر أين هذا الكتاب الآن ولا أتذكر هل كان كتاب نساء في قطار الجاسوسية للكاتب صالح مرسي أم القصة الكاملة من تأليف شخص أخر فهذا منذ عدة أعوام ليست بالقصيرة ...
وعندما كنت أقوم بكتابة موضوع أشهر القضايا في التاريخ بالصدفة حصلت علي القصة الكاملة للجاسوسة أمينة المفتي مدونة في عدة مواقع علي شبكة الانترنت،....
وبالفعل استمتعت بقراءة كل حرف فيها وودت أن انقلها لمنتدانا لنقرأها معا.....
وأتقدم بالشكر للأخ أو الأخت ممن قاموا بتدوين القصة علي شبكة الانترنت والمجهود الرائع المبذول لتدوينها كاملة ....
لأن القصة بالفعل طويلة للغاية ولكنها ممتعة وتستحق المجهود .....
أرجو أن تنال استحسانكم...... 

تحياتي 
ليلة عشق*

----------


## ليلة عشق

*القصة الكاملة للجاسوسة ( امينة المفتي ). . الجزء الاول
الحلقة الأولى

في إحدى ضواحي عمان الراقية، ولدت أمينة داود المفتي عام 1939 لأسرة شركسية مسلمة، هاجرت الى الأردن منذ سنوات طويلة، وتبوأت مراكز سياسية واجتماعية عالية. فوالدها تاجر مجوهرات ثري، وعمها برتبة لواء في البلاط الملكي. أما أمها، فهي سيدة مثقفة تجيد أربع لغات، وذات علاقات قوية بسيدات المجتمع الراقي. كانت أمينة أصغر أخواتها - شقيقتان متزوجتان وثلاثة أشقاء آخرين - وتحظى بالدلال منذ طفولتها، فطلباتها كانت لا ترد أو تؤجل، وضحكاتها المرحة الساحرة كانت وشوشات الحبور في جنبات البيت الذي يشبه القصر.
وفي المرحلة الثانوية أوغلت فيها مظاهر الأنوثة، فبدت رقيقة الملامح، عذبة،  طموحة، ذكية. لكنها كانت برغم تقاليد أسرتها المحافظة، تسخر من تقاليد الشرق وقيوده، وتحلم بالحب والانطلاق، والحرية.
وفي ثورة تقلباتها أحبت "بسام" الفلسطيني الأصل، وأطلقت تجاهه فيضانات المشاعر المتدفقة بلا حدود، أو انقطاع. لكنها صدمت بشدة عندما هجرها إلى أخرى أجمل منها، وأكثر اتزاناً، وكتب لها يقول أنها أنانية، مغرورة، سريعة الغضب، شرسة الطباع. هكذا كشف لها الحبيب عن مساوئ تنشئتها، وأسلوبها الخاطئ في فهم الحياة. لأن حبها كان قوياً، جباراً، عاتياً، عصفت بها الصدمة، وزلزلت قلبها الصغير، وتملكتها رغبة مجنونة في الثأر والانتقام.
وكانت لكل تلك التصارعات آثارها السلبية على دراستها، إذ حصلت على الثانوية العامة بدرجات متوسطة، دفعتها للتفكير في السفر إلى أوروبا للالتحاق بإحدى جامعاتها، وهذا تقليد متبع بين أبناء الأثرياء في الأردن.
وفي عام 1957 التحقت بجامعة فبينا، وأقامت بالمنزل رقم 56 شارع يوهان شتراوس لعدة أسابيع، قبلما يفتح القسم الداخلي أبوابه لإقامة الطالبات المغتربات.
لقد أسبغت الحياة الجديدة على أمينة سعادة غامرة، ودفئاً من نوع آخر وقد جمعتها الحجرة بطالبة مرحة في نهائي الطب - وتدعى جولي باتريك - من جوهانسبرج، ذات خبرة كبيرة بالحياة الأوروبية. وفي متنزهات المدينة الساحرة، والحرية اللانهائية لفتاة من الشرق، علمتها جولي التدخين، وحذرتها من العلاقات الجنسية مع الشباب حيث الحمل والاجهاض، وحببت اليها أسلوباً جنسياً خاصاً بالنساء، فأقبلت أمينة على التساحق مع الفتاة الخبيرة بالشذوذ، وشيئاً فشيئاً أدمنت الفعل الخبيث حتى الثمالة، فقد رأت فيه انطلاقتها وتحررها من قيود الشرق، والخجل.
ومع انتهاء العام الدراسي الأول، وعودة جولي الى وطنها، افتقدت أمينة لسعات الخدر الجميل، فتقربت من فتاة أخرى تدعى جينفيف ووترود، وسعت لإدارة الدار لكي تشاركها الحجرة الواحدة، والشذوذ الذي تزداد جرعاته العطشى يوماً بعد يوم.
هكذا مرت سنوات الدراسة بجامعة فيينا، تصطخب بالرغبة والتحرر الى أن تحصل أمينة على بكالوريوس علم النفس الطبي  Medical Psyshology وتعود في أغسطس 1961 الى عمان مكرهة، تضج بالمعاندة والنفور، وتحمل بداخلها طبائع أخرى، وأحاسيس مختلفة، وآلام الهجرة الى القيود والرقابة .وفي غمرة معاناتها وكآبتها، تذكرت حبيبها الأول - بسام - فجابت عمان طولاً وعرضاً بحثاً عنه، وهزتها الحقيقة المرة عندما علمت بزواجه من فتاته الجميلة الفقيرة، وحاصرها السهوم والملل والحقد، ولم تجد حلاً لأزمتها إلا السفر ثانية الى النمسا، بدعوى استكمال دراستها العليا لنيل الدكتوراة، عازمة على ألا تعود الى الشرق أبداً.*

----------


## ليلة عشق

*آني موشيه
ثلاثة وعشرون عاماً ونيف هو عمر أمينة المفتي عندما عادت الى فيينا من جديد، تحمل قلباً ممزقاً، ووجهاً شاحباً، وكراهية لموروثاتها "العقيمة".
لفحتها نسمات الحرية في أوروبا، وسلكت مسلك فتياتها في العمل والاعتماد على النفس، غير عابئة بما كان يرسله لها والدها من مصروف شهري. فعملت بورشة صغيرة للعب الأطفال، وساقت اليها الصدفة فتاة يهودية تدعى "سارة بيراد"، شاركتها العمل، والسكن،. فالتصقت بها أمينة، وسرعان ما انخرطت معها في تيار الهيبيز، الذي انتشرت أولى جماعاته في أوروبا في تلك الحقبة، متجاهلة رغبة أسرتها في تزويجها من ابن العم التاجر الثري. وفي زيارة لأسرة سارة في وستندورف، دق قلبها فجأة بقوة لم تستطع دفعها. إنها المرة الثانية التي يخالجها ذلك الشعور الرائع المشوق، فقد كان موشيه - شقيق سارة الأكبر - شاب لا يقاوم. إنه ساحر النظرات والكلام، حيوي الشباب رائق الطلعة.
كانت تعرف أنه طيار عسكري برتبة نقيب، يكبرها بنحو سبع سنوات تقريباً، شاعري، مهووس بموتسارت وبيزيه، ولوع بالشعر الأسود ونجلاوات الشرق.
وفي نزهة خلوية معه حاولت أمينة ألا تنحرف، لكنها ما كانت تتشبث إلا بالهواء، واستسلمت له .... 
حينئذ . . حينئذ فقط . . أفرغت كل مشاعرها بين يديه . وبصدق، وضعف، اعترفت له بحبها.

هكذا خطت أمينة المفتي خطوات الحرام مع الطيار اليهودي . . وهي المسلمة. وترنحت سكرى بلا وعي لتستقر في الحضيض . ولما أفاقت قليلاً . . هربت منه الى فيينا، يطاردها دنس الجسد، وغباء العقل،.
وبمسكنها في شارع شتراوس حاولت أن تنسى، أن تغسل البدن المدنس بالخطايا، أن تمحو صورة أول رجل أشعرها بأنوثتها ، لكن مطارداته التليفونية لها كانت تسحق إرادتها، وتشتت عقلها الزائغ أمام جيوش عواطفه، فتخور صاغرة.
تعددت لقاءاتهما المحرمة وتحولت أمينة بين يديه الى امرأة لا تدخر وسعاً في إسعاده، وتغلبت على ضميرها قدر استطاعتها وهي تدعي لنفسها الحق في أن تعيش، وتحيا، وتجرب، وتمارس الحب بلا ندم في بلاد لا تعترف بالعذرية والعفاف.
هكذا مرت خمس سنوات في انحلال وترد، متناسية ما لأجله غادرت وطنها الى فيينا. وبعد جهد . . ساعدها موشيه في الحصول على شهادة دكتوراة مزورة في علم النفس المرضي - PATHOPYCHOLOGY - وهو فرع من علم النفس الطبي، وعادت أدراجها الى الأردن في سبتمبر 1966 ليستقبلها الأهل في حفاوة وفخر، ويطالبونها بإعلان موافقتها على الزواج من ابن عمها، لكنها تطلب منهم إمهالها حتى تفتتح مستشفاها الخاص في عمان.
وبينما إجراءات الترخيص للمستشفى تسير بشكلها العادي، وقع خلاف بينها وبين وكيل الوزارة المختص، فتشكوه الى وزير الصحة الذي أبدى اهتماماً بشكواها ويأمر بالتحقيق فيها على وجه السرعة. فتتشكك اللجنة القانونية في تصديقات الشهادة العلمية، وتطلب منها تصديقات جديدة من فيينا. وخوفاً من انكشاف التزوير وما يصاحب ذلك من فضيحة لها ولأسرتها، سافرت أمينة الى النمسا متخمة بالخوف، وبأعماقها غضب يفيض كراهية لبلدها.*

----------


## ليلة عشق

*هناك . . أسرعت الى موشيه يعاودها الحنين، غير عابئة بانكسار وطنها العربي بنكسة 1967، فكانت تعلن شماتتها بلا حرج أو خجل، إذ طفحت منها الكراهية لكل ما هو عربي، ولكل ما يمت للعرب بصلة.
وبين نتف الجليد المتساقطة في ديسمبر، كانا يعبران معاً جسراً خشبياً قديماً في المدينة، عندما استوقفها موشيه فجأة قائلاً:
- آمينة . . أتتزوجينني . . ؟
دون أن تفكر أجابت:
- أوه موشيه الحبيب . . نحن زوجان يا عزيزي.
أجابها بحسم ملاطفاً:
- أريده زواجاً رسمياً في المعبد.
وفي معبد شيمودت . . اعتنقت أمينة المفتى اليهودية ، وتزوجت من موشيه زواجاً محرماً شرعاً، واستبدلت اسمها بالاسم اليهودي الجديد "آني موشيه بيراد".

وعلى أطراف مدينة فيينا أقامت أمينة مع زوجها بشقة جديدة رائعة، تمتد من أمامها مساحات الزروع الخضراء الشاسعة، وتبدو أشجار الغابات من بعيد كأنها رؤوس أشباح تطاردها كلما خلت الى نفسها.

لقد رأت أن تنأى بعيداً عن عيون المخابرات العربية التي تصورت أنها تسعى اليها، وكرهت مجرد الخروج مشياً في نزهات خلوية وحيدة أو برفقة موشيه، وتغلبت عليها هواجس الخوف الشديد كلما التفت الى شباكها أحد المارة، وعاشت تجرع التوتر في كل لحظة، فتحيل ايامها الى كابوس يخنق حياتها، ويغرز بأظافره الحادة المستطيلة في عنقها. وكثيراً ما استيقظت فزعة صارخة باكية، تتحسس في سرعة مسدسها المحشو وتصوبه الى أركان الغرفة.
وفي صيف عام 1972، قرأت أمينة إعلاناً غريباً بإحدى الصحف، تطلب فيه إسرائيل متطوعين من يهود أوروبا للالتحاق بجيش الدفاع، مقابل مرتبات ومزايا عديدة مغرية. وابتهجت المرأة التعسة، إذ تصورت أنها عثرت على الحل المثالي لمعاناتها، وأخذت تعد العدة لموشيه لإقناعه بالفكرة، خاصة وأنه سيحصل على جواز سفر إسرائيلي، ومسكن في إسرائيل، وأنها بمرافقته الى هناك ستودع الخوف الى الأبد.

لكن موشيه الذي كان يسعى للعمل بإحدى شركات الطيران المدنية عارض الفكرة، ورفضها، بدعوى أن إسرائيل والعرب في حالة حرب لن تهدأ حتى تشتعل، طالما أن هناك أرضاً محتلة وشعوباً عربية ثائرة.
ومع إلحاحها المتواصل ليل نهار، تقدم موشيه بأوراق الى السفارة الإسرائيلية، وفي نوفمبر 1972 كانا يطيران بطائرة العال الى إسرائيل.
حظيت أمينة - آني موشيه - باستقبال أكثر من رائع في مطار اللد، استقبال تحير له موشيه كثيراً وظن لأول وهلة أن زوجته إما أن تكون شخصية مرموقة ومعروفة في عمان، أو أنها ممثلة إسرائيلية مشهورة.
وابتسم في سعادة وهو يلمح مدى بهجتها وفرحها الطفولي بالوطن الجديد، وبالمسكن المريح في ريشون لتسيون المعد من الخشب على طراز الريف الانكليزي.
استدعيت أمينة بعد أيام قليلة الى إحدى الجهات الأمنية، حيث سئلت مئات الأسئلة عن نشأتها في الأردن، وعائلتها، ووظائف أقاربها ومعارفها، وعن كيفية تعارفها وموشيه، وزواجهما، فأجابت في سرد طويل.
سئلت أيضاً عما تمثله إسرائيل بوجدانها، وسئلت عن مشاعرها تجاه الاردن، والفلسطينيين، فأقرت بأنها تكره منظمة التحرير، وكل المنظمات الارهابية الفلسطينية، وأن الملك حسين أخطأ كثيراً عندما لم يقتلهم جميعاً في الأردن، فهم يكرهون الأقلية الشركسية في الأردن، وضربوا بيوتهم، وأتلفوا ممتلكاتهم، ظناً منهم أن عمها - اللواء بالبلاط الملكي - كان وراء مذابح أيلول 1971، وأحد مرتكبيها.
أُثنى على المواطنة اليهودية الجديدة، وأعيدت الى منزلها على وعد بتوفير عمل مناسب لها في أقرب فرصة.


يتبع

*

----------


## ليلة عشق

*الحلقة الثانية.. البحث عن المستحيل

أخضع موشيه لتدريبات الاستطلاع الجوي، بعدما تقلد رتبة رائد طيار في سلاح الجو الإسرائيلي. وفي آخر يناير 1973 طار بطائرته الـ ( سكاي هوك ) باتجاه الجبهة السورية، فأسقطته مدفعية السوريين في أول طلعة استطلاع له، واعتبر مفقوداً منذ تلك اللحظة لأن سوريا لم تعلن عن أسر الطيار الإسرائيلي كما كان يحدث، لكنها أعلنت بأن الطائرة انفجرت في الجو وقائدها بداخلها.
لم تصدق أمينة الخبر، ولأيام طويلة تصرخ صرخات هستيرية لا تتوقف. وفي عيادة "كوبات حوليم هستدروت" للأعصاب في ريشون لتسيون، احتبس صوتها، أو لنقل إن صدمة الفاجعة ألجمت لسانها فصمتت.
وقبعت خلف زجاج حجرتها تنظر إلى السماء، تزوغ نظراتها أحياناً، وأحياناً أخرى تتبع العصافير في طيرانها ولهوها.
وبعد شهر ونصف تكلمت، ونطقت قائلة بأنها تشكك في البيان السوري، وبأن موشيه ما يزال حياً، متخفياً بين الحشائش والمغارات. فهوي طيار ماهر وقدراته عالية جداً.وفي منزلها - وكانت برفقتها إحدى الأخصائيات النفسيات – كانت تحدث نفسها نهاراً بصوت مسموع، وفي الليل يسمع لها أنين خافت مليء بالوجع، هو مزيج متهالك من مشاعر الحسرة والضياع.
لقد صبت جام غضبها على العرب الذين أرهقوها في الأردن، وطاردوها في النمسا، وضيعوا حلمها في الاستقرار بإسرائيل.
إنهم آفة مستقبلها المظلم الآن، وسبب نكبتها وفجيعتها في زوجها الشاعري المهذب. ولأنهم هدموا حياتها كلها، تمنت لو أنها تستطيع الانتقام، فها هي وحيدة يائسة بين أناس لا تعرفهم، بل وتجهل لغتهم العبرية وعاداتهم وطقوسهم. وعمداً تناست أنها هي التي دفعت بحياتها إلى مستنقع الهاوية، عندما تزوجت من يهودي، ودفعته للهجرة إلى إسرائيل خوفاً على حياتها، فقذفت به إلى مصير مجهول، مماثل لمصيرها.
وقبلما يحطمها الانتظار ويعتريها الجنون، تقدمت بطلب إلى السلطات المختصة للسماح لها بالسفر إلى بيروت ودمشق لتقصي أخبار زوجها.
وما هي إلا أيام قليلة حتى طارت بجواز سفرها الإسرائيلي إلى فيينا، فالتقت بأسرة موشيه الحزينة، ومكثت بينهم عدة أيام حاولت خلالها أن تتنسم عبير الحبيب المفقود، لكنها أحست بأن عبيره أشد كثافة ووقعاً بأطراف العاصمة. وفي الشقة التي شهدت أروع ذكرياتها، أطلقت شهقات حزنها ولوعتها وحيدة تلثم المقاعد والستائر والوسائد، وتطوف بين حجراتها تنادي موشيه وتتحسس كتبه واسطواناته وأحذيته.
مجنونة تلك المرأة الملتاعة، التي لفظتها أرجوحة الثمالة إلى جب الهاوية، فدوت صرخاتها تتردد في الأعماق لهفى إلى الضياء والأمان، ويبث الصدى في شقوقه ألم الإنسان وظلمه لنفسه.
وبصعوبة شديدة، استطاعت سارة إقناعها بأن تغادر الشقة، وحملت أمينة حقائب حزنها وتوجهت إلى المطار. وبجواز سفرها الأردني طارت على أول رحلة إلى بيروت.
وفي شارع الحمراء – أشهر شوارع بيروت - نزلت بأحد الفنادق. وفي رحلة تجوالها تعرفت على سيدة لبنانية - أردنية الأصل - تدعى ( خديجة زهران )  تمتلك وتدير محلاً للملابس الجاهزة، فاشترت منها ملابس بمبلغ كبير لتتقرب إليها، ودلتها خديجة على شقة صغيرة بحي عين الرمانة، انطلقت منها للبحث عن زوجها، وتسقط أخباره من الفلسطينيين ذوي الكثافة بالحي. وبعد رحلات عديدة بين بيروت ودمشق، فشلت أمينة في الوصول إلى ما يطمئنها، وتأكد لديها أن موشيه قتل لا محالة. وغادرت بيروت إلى فيينا تنخر بعقلها أحزان تقترب بها إلى حافة الجنون، وتخنقها عبرات الأسى والغربة والفزع.*

----------


## ليلة عشق

*في المصيدة
في شقتها بفيينا، أيقظها اتصال هاتفي من تل أبيب، وفي اليوم التالي استقبلت ثلاثة رجال عرفت منهم أنهم ضباط إسرائيليون، مهمتهم إنهاء إجراءات الإرث الخص بها، دون إثارة مشاكل مع أسرة زوجها أو الجهات الرسمية سواء في النمسا، أو في إسرائيل.
كان ميراثها وحدها مع التعويض يربو على النصف مليون دولار، مع الشقة الرائعة في ريشون لتسيون، وضمانات حماية وأمن فوق العادة.
لقد كان المطلوب منها أن تتعاون معهم لقاء ذلك، وتنفذ ما سيطلب منها بلا تردد. فبقياسات المخابرات، تعد أمينة المفتي كنزاً ثميناً لا يقدر بمال. فهي امرأة عربية فقدت وطنها وأهلها، وتعيش في وضع نفسي سيء مليء بالخوف، ولا مأوى لها سوى في إسرائيل. لكل تلك العوامل كان لا بد من استغلالها واستقطابها، بقليل من بث الكراهية في نفسها لهؤلاء العرب الذين قتلوا زوجها وقد كان يمثل لها الأمن والحماية، وبالضرورة هي بحاجة ماسة إلى الأمن والحماية من بعده.
لقد كانت رؤيتهم على صواب، فأمينة المفتي التي تحمل الجنسية الأردنية، والنمساوية والإسرائيلية، لم تكن بحاجة إلى كل هذا التخطيط والتمويه لجرها إلى عش الجاسوسية، والعمل لصالح الموساد ضد وطنها وشعبها.
إنها غارقة في الضعف، واليأس، والضياع. وبعدما باعت الدين والوطن فهي لا تملك أثمن منهم لتبيعه.
يقول الكاتب الأديب محمد حسين الألفي: (هناك دراسات علمية أجريت مؤخراً، كشفت عن نتائج سوف تقلب تفكيرنا رأساً على عقب، فقد ظهر أن الخيانة في الدم، بمعنى، أن الناس يولدون والخيانة في دمهم . . أحد مكونات الدم) .
ومنذ البداية – لم تعر أمينة المفتي للشرف انتباهاً، إذ خلعت ثوب الشرق المحتشم، واستبدلته بغلالة الغرب عن طوع ورغبة. نازفة دماء عروبتها، وعقيدتها، وعفتها. لذا لم يكن من الصعب على الضباط الثلاثة إخضاعها، مستغلين ضعفها الإنساني ووحشتها، عازفين على أوتار كراهيتها للعرب، وللفلسطينيين على وجه الخصوص. 
إن الجاسوسية في عرف أجهزة المخابرات لا تقر بمبدأ الرحمة، ولا تستجيب بأي حال لنداءات الضمير. إنه عالم عجيب مثير، يفتقد العواطف، ولا تصنف المشاعر تحت سمائه. وفي دهاليزه المظلمة الغامضة، توجد هناك دائماً مساحة ضيقة من الطموح والجنون، وبقدر ما لدى الإنسان من رغبة محمومة في تحقيق أحلامه، وتوهماته، تعميه الحقيقة المرة أحياناً عن معالم الطريق ويتحول لمخلوق مبصر يتحسس الخطى دونما توقع لنواميس القدر.
فالنفس البشرية ما تزال تمثل لغزاً محيراً عجزت العقول عن تفسير بعض جوانبه، ولذلك، لا نندهش أمام تقلبات البشر، وجنوح العقول، وانحرافات الأمزجة والسلوك. تلك هي النفس البشرية ، لغز الألغاز، سرها لا يعلمه إلا خالقها سبحانه وتعالى.
هكذا سقطت أمينة المفتي في مصيدة الجاسوسية، وأسلمت قيادها للضباط الثلاثة، الذين أقاموا لها دورة تدريبية مكثفة استغرقت شهراً وأربعة أيام في شقتها بفيينا، تعلمت أثناءها أساليب التجسس المختلفة من تصوير، وتشفير، وتلقط الأخبار، وكيفية الالتزام بالحس الأمني، والتمييز بين الأسلحة.
دربوها أيضاً على كيفية تحميض الأفلام، والهرب من المراقبة، واستخدام المسدس. واستقدموا لها من إسرائيل خبيراً في تقوية الذاكرة، وتخزين المعلومات والأرقام دون نسيانها. فكانوا يعرضون عليها مشهداً من فيلم سينمائي، ويطلبون منها الإجابة:
- كم طبقاً كان على المائدة؟ ما لون ستائر الشباك؟ كم لمبة بالنجفة؟ كم عدد درجات السلم؟*

----------


## ليلة عشق

*أجادت آني داود دورتها الأولى في التجسس، وأصبحت أكثر إصراراً على الانتقام والتحدي، وعمل المستحيل للثأر لزوجها الذي فقد بالقرب من الجولان – والجنوب اللبناني، إنها تريد تأكيد حبها لموشيه، من خلال حبها للعمل مع إسرائيل ضد العرب. ولم تعد تزعجها كثيراً هلاوس الليل عندما تحلم به يسعى في الجبال ممزق الثياب، كث اللحية، غائر العينين، يناديها أن تنقذه. وكثيراً ما ترى جسده ممزقاً في قطع صغيرة، تلتهمها فئران الخلاء.
وغادرت فيينا إلى بيروت هذه المرة . . لا للبحث عن زوجها، وإنما للانتقام له، مهمتها المحددة تقصي أخبار رجال المنظمات الفلسطينية، ورجال المقاومة الذين يؤرقون أمن إسرائيل، ويحيلون ليلها إلى نهار لشدة القصف . . والتفجيرات الفدائية.
كانت أيضاً مكلفة بالتحري عن مراكز إقامة قادة المقاومة، والطرق التي يسلكها الفدائيون للتسلل الى الأرض المحتلة، أيضاً - التغلغل داخلهم لمعرفة أعداد الفدائيين، وتدريبهم، وتسليحهم. ومدى مهارتهم في التخفي والمناورة، ومخازن الأسلحة والإعاشة.

وليمة فسق
وفي بيروت، استأجرت شقة بإحدى بنايات الروشة، أجمل مناطق بيروت، حيث ترى الشاطئ المتعرج برماله البيضاء التي يتقاذفها البحر على ضفاف اليابسة، وهو المشهد الذي وصفه الشاعر الفرنسي "لامارتين" بقوله: إن الطبيعة هنا . . بل كل شيء حولي أسمى من الخيال. لقد حلمت بجنة عدن . . لا . . بل لقد رأيتها". من شرفة شقتها كان أمامها البحر اللانهائي، وبقعتان من الصخور القاسية، هما صخور الروشة الشهيرة التي تكسر تلك اللوحة الناعمة وتزيدها جمالاً. وعلى بعد خطوات منها يقع مقهى الدولشي فيتا أشهر مقاهي بيروت، حيث المكان المفضل للفنانيين والمثقفين والجواسيس والسياح. كان الشيء الوحيد الذي يضايقها، هو انقطاع الحرارة عن التليفون. لذلك . . زارت صديقتها الأردنية ( خديجة زهران ) وطلبت منها المساعدة. في الحال اتصلت خديجة بمانويل عساف موظف التليفونات، الذي ذهب بنفسه الى أمينة في اليوم التالي، ليؤكد لها أن المنطقة تعاني من بعض الأعطال بسبب تجديدات بالشبكة، ووعدها بأنه سيسعى في القريب للتوصل الى حل. منحته خمسين ليرة ليهتم بالأمر، ولكي لا ينسى . . منحته جسدها أيضاً. إذ وجدت فيه صيداً سهلاً تستطيع من خلاله التوصل لتليفونات وعناوين القادة الفلسطينيين. لم تندم عندما باعت الدين والوطن والأهل. فلم تجد غضاضة وهي تبيع نفسها لمانويل، الذي خر مستسلماً أمام امرأة شابة .
 لقد شلت إرادته ، وحاصرته فلم يعد يملك حيلة للفرار. وأقبل عليها ، باعتقاده أنه أوقع بامرأة ظمأى. . بينما تصرفت هي كجاسوسة محترفة ، هكذا تفعل النساء في عالم المخابرات والجاسوسية . . فالجنس عندهن وسيلة فقط لا هدف.

صدمت أمينة بشدة عندما تبين لها أن مانويل لا يملك ما تريده، فهو مجرد موظف صغير لا يملك قراراً. فلم يتملكها الإحساس بالندم أو الحسرة، بل أقنعت نفسها بأنها فشلت في تجربة أولى . . وحتماً ستنجح في مرات مقبلة. حاول مانويل عساف الوفاء بوعده لتتوطد علاقته بالمرأة النارية، فلم يستطع لأن رئيسه في العمل – مارون الحايك – بيده كل شيء . لذلك . . صارحه بما حدث، واصطحبه إلى شقة أمينة داود المفتي. كان مارون الحايك متعدد العلاقات النسائية، يسعى خلف نزواته ومغامراته، منشغل بالتجسس على المحادثات التليفونية بين نساء المدينة، تستهويه لعبة المطاردة والبحث عن صيد جديد. وبغريزة الأنثى التي لا تخيب، أيقنت أمينة ما بنفسه، واثقة من كنز معلوماته عن الزعماء الفلسطينيين في بيروت. لذلك تركته بتناول معها وليمة فسق أتخمته، وأحاطت عقله بسياج من غباء. وبينما الجسد المنهد ساكناً . . أجاب عن أسئلتها . . وأطلعها – بعد عدة ولائم – على التليفونات السرية للمنظمات الفلسطينية، ولزعماء الجبهات وعناوين إقامتهم بحي الريحانة الشهير. وبواسطة صندوق بريد ميت، صبت أمينة كل ما تفوه به مارون في خطاب من عدة صفحات، تسلمه عملاء الموساد في بيروت. لتجيها الأوامر بعد ذلك بالتحرك دون انتظار. فالمطلوب منها هو الحصول على القوائم السرية لرجال المخابرات الفلسطينية "رصد" في أوروبا وصفاتهم. ولن يتاح لها ذلك إلا من خلال مكتب منظمة التحرير الفلسطينية – مكتب ياسر عرفات شخصياً، أو مكتب رئيس جهاز المخابرات علي حسن سلامة المطارد في كل مكان في العالم، والذي أطلقت عليه جولدا مائير لقب "الأمير الأحمر"، لأنه بطل عملية ميونيخ التي قتل فيها أحد عشر إسرائيلياً.*

----------


## ليلة عشق

*الجزء االثاني. . الحلقة الأولى 
الأمير الأحمر
كانت الحياة ببيروت في ذلك الوقت يونيو 1973 لها مذاق رائع. تماماً كالأطعمة المتنوعة من كل أنحاء الدنيا . ومع عطلة نهاية الأسبوع . . تزهو أجمل فتيات لبنان داخل الفنادق والأندية، يرتدين البكيني اللاصق، ويتلوين بتدله تحت أشعة الشمس حول حمامات السباحة، أو يلعبن الجولف والتنس، ويرقصن الديسكو ويشتركن في مسابقات الجمال. وسط جو كهذا يموج بالمرح والحسن والشباب، اعتاد علي حسن سلامة أن يعيش بعض أوقاته، يرافقه أحياناً فتحي عرفات "شقيق ياسر عرفات" رئيس جمعية الهلال الأحمر الفلسطيني. ولما اختيرت جورجينا رزق ملكة جمال الكون، اختطفها سلامة وتزوجا في حدث أكثر من رائع، مما جعله مطاردا دائماً من فتيات لبنان. لكنه كان مشبعاً بكل جمال الدنيا بين يديه. ولأن المخابرات الإسرائيلية كانت تجهل صورته أو ملامحه، وفشلت كثيراً في اقتفاء أثره لاغتياله، خاصة بعد عملية ميونيخ بالذات، فقد كان المطلوب من أمينة المفتي التسلل إلى مخبئه، والحصول على قوائم بأسماء قيادات وعملاء المخابرات الفلسطينية في أوروبا. فقد كان علي حسن سلامة - الأمير الأحمر - كما أطلقت عليه جولدا مائير، أحد مساعدي عرفات والمختص بحراسته، ثم أوكل إليه عرفات مباشرة بمهمة جديدة، وهي رئيس الأمن والمخابرات التابعة لمنظمة فتح وقوات الحرس الداخلي - التي يطلق عليها القوة 17 - وهي القوة التي أطلق عليها عرفات اسم "المنتمين إلى قيصر روما القديمة". والحصول على القوائم السرية للقيادات الفلسطينية والأعضاء البارزين في المنظمات في أوروبا، أمر هام جداً ومطلوب لتفكيك أوصال القيادة في بيروت، وعزلها عن الآخرين في كل قارات العالم. وفي هذا إجابة عن سؤال: لماذا السطو على أوراقه بدلاً من اغتياله؟
هكذا كانت مهمة أمينة المفتي في بيروت . . مهمة حساسة للغاية . . لو استطاعت القيام بها فكل ميادين إسرائيل لا تكفي لوضع تماثيلها. وفي لقاء حميم بشقتها مع مارون الحايك، سألته عن عرفات وأبو إياد والغمري وغيرهم، فأجاب بأنه يعرفهم جيداً، ولأيام طويلة ظلت تمنحه  بسخاء عندما أكد لها أنه يعرف علي حسن سلامة، بل والفندق الذي يرتاده. فاصطحبته مراراً لفندق كورال بيتش "شاطئ المرجان" ليدلها عليه. لكن الأيام تمر والحايك دون أن يظهر لسلامة أثر.تملكها يأس قاتم لفشلها، وفكرت كثيراً في مغادرة بيروت إلى تل أبيب تتوجها الخيبة. لكن طرأت بخيالها فكرة جديدة عملت على تنفيذها بأسرع وقت. 
إذ انتقلت إلى شقة أخرى بكورنيش المزرعة - وهي منطقة شعبية يرتادها التجار من قاطني المخيمات الفلسطينية في بيروت. وللوهلة الأولى . . أحست بتفاؤل كبير، بعدما تعرفت على ممرضة فلسطينية تدعى شميسة، تعمل بعيادة "صامد" بمخيم صبرا. فقدمتها شميسة، الى مدير العيادة، الذي أوضح لها أن العديد من الأطباء من كل دول العالم، يشاركون في علاج الفلسطينيين كمتطوعين. فعرضت عليه خدماتها التطوعية، وأطلعته على شهاداتها المزورة فطلب منها الانتظار لعدة أيام ريثما يخبر رؤساءه. هؤلاء المتطوعون في شتى المؤسسات الفلسطينية، يقابلهم ياسر عرفات، ويستعرض معهم المخيمات وملاجئ الأيتام، والمؤسسات الصحية والهلال الأحمر، وأقسام الأجهزة التعويضية والعلاج الطبيعي والمعامل المركزية وبنك الدم.
 من هنا . . صادفت أمينة المفتي فرصة ذهبية للامتزاج بالفلسطينيين، وبدأت مرحلة العمل التجسسي الأوسع.*

----------


## ليلة عشق

*اللقاء
مساء 22 يوليو 1973 . . دق جرس التليفون بشقة أمينة المفتي. وكان على الطرف الآخر مارون الحايك، الذي اسر إليها ببضع كلمات ألجمتها، فوضعت السماعة في توتر وأسرعت تفتح التليفزيون. لقد صدمها المذيع وهو يعلن نبأ اعتقال ستة من رجال الموساد في أوسلو، بينهم امرأة، بتهمة قتل جرسون مغربي بالرصاص في ليلهامر، ظنوا أنه الفلسطيني علي حسن سلامة. وقد اعترف المعتقلون بأنهم ينتمون إلى الموساد، ويشكلون فيما بينهم فريقاً للقتل اسمه K Idon - الرمح - وجاءوا خصيصاً من إسرائيل لتعقب سلامة واغتياله. ارتجت أمينة وتملكها الهلع على مصيرها. وتساءلت: لماذا يتعقبون سلامة لاغتياله. بينما طلبوا منها خلاف ذلك؟ كانت اللعبة أكبر بكثير من تفكيرها. فأمور السياسة والمخابرات تتشكل وفقاً لمعايير أخرى . . وحسابات معقدة. ولأول مرة منذ فقدت زوجها موشيه، تشعر برغبة أكيدة في الاستمتاع بالحياة .
أسرعت في اليوم التالي، برفقة مارون إلى فندق الكورال بيتش، متلهفة إلى الالتقاء بسلامة. ولكم أخذتها المفاجأة عندما أشار صديقها ناحية حوض السباحة قائلاً لها: أنظري . . إنه علي حسن سلامة.
كان حمام السباحة كبيراً، على شكل حدوة الحصان، يحيط به مبنى أبيض اللون مكون من ثلاثة طوابق، تطل كل غرفه الخمس والتسعين على الحمام. ويفضل سلامة هذا الفندق لأنه مؤمن جيداً ويكشف المخاطر الأمنية؛ التي قد يتعرض لها. ومن الأمور العادية أن توجد ثلاث سيارات عسكرية حول الفندق لحماية الأمير الأحمر. حيث يقوم حراسه بتأمين موقف السيارات ومداخل الفندق وحدائقه. أما في الحجرة المطلة على حمام السباحة وهي بالدور الأرضي، فيكون سلامة دائماً بمفرده، يحمل مسدسه الأوتوماتيكي المحشو، ولا يتغافل عنه أبداً.
كان سلامة في ذلك الوقت في الثالثة والثلاثين من عمره، رياضي . . وسيم . . أنيق. يصادق جورجينا رزق ملكة جمال الكون. وهي فتاة عمرها واحد وعشرون عاماً، تنحدر من مؤسسة المال المسيحية في بيروت لأب لبناني وأم مجرية. انتخبت في السادسة عشرة ملكة جمال لبنان. وبعدها بعامين ملكة جمال العالم. وكانت الوحيدة من بلاد العرب التي دخلت مسابقة "ميامي بيتش". وهكذا أصبحت جورجينا رزق أشهر امرأة في العالم، يحلم بها كل الرجال. وكان الجميع يريد التعرف على الفتاة ذات الشعر الأسود الطويل، والعيون الخضراء، والفم الكبير، والجسد الأسطوري. حتى "جيمي كارتر" - حاكم ولاية جورجينا وقبل أن يصبح رئيساً . . تحققت أمنيته وظهرت صورة له مع ملكة الكون وهي ترتدي فستان السهرة الأسود العاري الأكتاف والصدر. لقد انشغلت جورجينا رزق بالفتى الوسيم مفتول العضلات ذو الجسد الرياضي الممشوق. وانشغل بها هو أيضا. وبرغم زواجهما إلا أنه لم يمانع من اختبار رجولته التي لا تقاوم مع نساء أخريات.
وها هي أمينة داود المفتي تقف أمامه . . ووجها لوجه بشكل لم يكن متوقعاً . . وحيث رتبت الموائد حول الحوض تحت المظلات الشمسية، جلست تراقب سلامة بحذر وهو يستحم، وعلى مقربة منه وقف رجلان من حراسه تنتفخ أجنابهما بالسلاح. رسمت أمينة صورته في خيالها، وداومت على زيارة الكورال بيتش مرتان أسبوعياً بشكل منتظم. وكانت كثيراً ما تلتقي بسلامة الذي اعتاد رؤيتها. . وابتسامتها.. وجمالها البسيط الهادئ. وذات مرة . . وصل سلامة إلى الفندق. . واتجه إلى الداخل حيث حجرته، لكنه عرج فجأة إلى مائدة أمينة، وانحنى على ظهر المقعد المواجه في أدب وسألها عدة أسئلة. . ثم سحب المقعد وجلس قبالتها لأكثر من نصف الساعة تقول أمينة في مذكراتها التي نشرت بعد ذلك:
" في ذلك اليوم الحار من سبتمبر 1973، تشوقت لترطيب جسدي في حوض السباحة بكورال بيتش، وبينما كنت أرفع كوب الماء البارد إلى فمي، رأيته أمامي . . إنه سلامة. سرت رعشة متدفقة بأوصالي عندما جاء إلى مائدتي محيّياً. وبدأ بأن عرفني بنفسه على أنه رجل أعمال فلسطيني، ثم سألني عن نفسي. وجلس إلى مائدتي بعدما اكتشف أنني طبيبة أردنية متطوعة. ومنذ ذلك اليوم لازلت أذكر  اللقاء . . وحديثه الرائع الذي جذبني إليه بكل كياني ومشاعري". .*

----------


## ليلة عشق

*في الدولشي فيتا

وبواسطة سلامة، انفتحت أمام أمينة المفتي كل الأبواب الموصدة. إذ أصبحت محل ثقة الفلسطينيين، وعلاقاتها بالقادة طالت ياسر عرفات نفسه. لقد استعادت حيويتها وثقتها بنفسها، وانخرطت في صفوف المقاومة تضمد الجروح، وتبث فيهم الحماس والاستماتة في الكفاح. وكانت زياراتها المتعددة لمخيمات اللاجئين في الجنوب، تصحبها فيها مجموعات طبية من المتطوعين، تذكرة أمان لدخول كل المناطق المحظورة. فكانت عيونها كاميرات تلتقط الصور وتختزنها. وآذانها كانت أجهزة تسجيل متطورة، وانقلب عقلها الى آلة جبارة من القوة بحيث لا يرهقها تزاحم المعلومات . . أو رسم الخرائط بدقة متناهية . . أو حفظ مئات الأسماء والمواقع . . أو تذكر أنواع الأسلحة وأساليب التدريب. لقد أدمنت استجلاء أوضاع الفلسطينيين، مستغلة ثقتهم بها في إرسال المعلومات عنهم يوماً بيوم الى الموساد. كان المطلوب منها هو كتابة تقارير وافية، ووضعها في صندوق البريد "الميت"، أو تركها بسيفون حمام فندق الكورال بيتش. تقول أمينة في مذكراتها: (أذكر أنني في إحدى المرات . . كنت أحمل وثائق سرية وتقارير خطيرة. . وذهبت لمقابلة سلامة بالفندق. كانت حقيبتي مكتنزة بأربعة وعشرون ورقة من أوراق البلوك نوت الكبيرة، عندما فاجأني سلامة بمجيئه مبكراً قبلما أتمكن من الدخول بها الى الحمام. وكانت ورقة واحدة منها فقط، كفيلة بأن يفرغ سلامة رصاصات مسدسه في صدري. لقد كنت أجلس اليه بأعصاب من فولاذ. . وعلى مقربة مني كانت زميلتي - وتحمل وثائق سفر قبرصية - تكاد تموت هلعاً).هكذا عملت أمينة داود بحرية مطلقة في التجسس على القادة الفلسطينيين. . ورجال المقاومة . ولم تدخر وسعاً في البحث عن كل ما يهم الإسرائيليين في لبنان. لقد زارت ياسر عرفات بمكتبه ثلاث مرات، لتطلعه بنفسها على العديد من السلبيات التي واجهتها في الجنوب اللبناني، واهتم الزعيم بمقترحاتها وقد أفرد لها مساحة طويلة من الوقت للاستماع اليها. وأوصى في الحال بالتحقق مما قالته، وتلافي الأخطاء التي تعوق حركة المقاومة في الجنوب. فتقربت أمينة بذلك من الزعيم الفلسطيني، وأصبح مكتبه مفتوحاً دائماً أمامها.
وحدث أن كانت في مقهى "الدولشي فيتا"، حيث شاطئ الروشة المتعرج الخيالي، حينما توقفت فجأة أمام المقهى سيارة جيب عسكرية، وتزل منها ثلاثة رجال فلسطينيين، اتجهوا مسرعين الى حيث تجلس تشرب القهوة، وقال أحدهم بحسم: نعرف أنك هنا . . وعليك مرافقتنا الآن. !
أسقط ما في يد أمينة، ولم تقدر على الوقوف. بينما الرجال الثلاثة ترسل عيونهم سهاماً من توتر.

يتبع

*

----------


## ليلة عشق

*الحلقة الثانية ....زيارة إلى المعبد 

كانت السيارة العسكرية تخترق شوارع بيروت بسرعة مذهلة، بينما كانت أمينة المفتي متكورة إلى يمين السائق، تنتفض عروقها رعباً، ويرتعد بدنها كله لهول النهاية. لم تسأل مرافقيها عن وجهتهم، أو لنقل إنها لم تجرؤ على ذلك. إذ انحصر تفكيرها في تحين الفرصة المناسبة للبحث عن كبسولة سم السيانيد، التي خبأتها بين خصلات شعرها بواسطة شريط لاصق. فحتماً سيكتشف الجنود المدججون بالسلاح ذلك عندها سيضطرون إلى تكبيلها بالسلاسل الحديدية، فتضيع منها فرصة الانتحار الوحيدة. تنبهت أمينة قليلاً وتعجبت، فالسيارة عرجت بها فجأة إلى طريق مخيم شاتيلا. ترى . . هل أقام الفلسطينيون معتقلات الخومة بداخل المخيمات؟
هكذا تساءلت في نفسها، وقبلما تسعفها الإجابة انطلق صوت احد الجنود من خلفها، يحث السائق على أن يزيد من سرعته، فالجرحى الذين جيء بهم من الجنوب كثيرون. وعند هذه العبارة أفاقت أمينة تماماً، سألت الجندي عن الأمر، فأجابها بأنهم ضحايا إحدى الغارات الإسرائيلية على معسكر فلسطيني بالقرب من مفرق مخيم عين الحلوة - السيروب في صيدا. ونظراً للعجز الكبير في الأطباء المتطوعين، دلهم على مكانها مكتب المخابرات "الذي يترأسه علي حسن سلامة". فاستجمعت أمينة شتات عقلها في صرخة مدوية:
غبي .. غبي.. كلكم أغبياء وتيوس أهكذا تستدعون ضيوفكم؟
وبينما ينطلق صرخها بالسباب، وبأنها ستشكوهم لعرفات شخصياً، كان الجنود يعتذرون لها . . ويلحون في ذلك أيما إلحاح. تلك الحادثة . . لم تسقط أبداً من ذاكرة أمينة. إذ زرعت لديها شعوراً قاتماً بالخوف في قدراتها في التجسس بين أناس يشكون في كل غريب وافد. لذلك، كان عليها أن تغسل الخوف الملتصق بها، وتتعاطى جرعات كبيرة من الهدوء، . . والتعلم، . . والحنكة.

وما كان يتأتى لها ذلك إلا في إسرائيل. هكذا أنهت عملها في مستشفى مخيم شاتيلا، واستأذنت في السفر إلى فيينا لتسجيل اسمها لدى إحدى جمعيات الطفولة الدولية. وهناك . . في شقتها الخاوية بين الجدران الصماء ، داهمتها الذكريات فضربت عمق وعيها، وأخذت تطوف بالغرف من جديد تتحسس الأرائك والأدراج وأحذية موشيه القديمة، وتقلب صفحات الألبومات تتلاحق أنفاسها في اضطراب وشجن. وبكت كثيراً بين أحضان سارة بيراد شقيقة زوجها المفقود، وسافرت معها إلى حيث يقيم والدي موشيه في وستندورف، يجرعان الأسى ويعتصرهما المرار.

هناك. . تخلت أمينة عن أهم قواعد الجاسوسية، وهي السرية المطلقة، وتفاخرت أمامهم جميعاً بأنها تثأر لموشيه كل يوم من القتلة العرب، وتنتقم منهم دونما رحمة أو شفقة. قصت عليهم أيضاً الكثير من أسرار عملياتها في بيروت، وما كانت تعلم أن سارة المنخرطة في جماعات الهيبيز، تصادق شاباً فلسطينياً قتل اليهود والده، فهام يتيماً . . بائساً. . متسكعاً . . يجوب مدن أوروبا بلا هدف. . أو وطن. وبجواز سفرها الإسرائيلي، طارت أمينة إلى تل أبيب تحمل جرعة هائلة من الغضب. . تدفعها بقوة لأن تستمر . . وتنطلق بكل كيانها لتثأر. . وتثأر . وفي مذكراتها عن رحلتها تلك إلى فيينا قالت :
اليوم - 18 سبتمبر 1973 - زرت شقتي بفيينا وأنا بطريقي لإسرائيل - كان جسدي يرتعش وأنا أصعد الدرج، وفشلت مرات في معالجة الباب. وعندما أضأت الأنوار واجهتني صورة موشيه الكبيرة باللباس العسكري. فمسحت زجاج الإطار وقبلته، وعلقت باقة من زهور البانسيه التي يحبها إلى جواره. لقد خيل إلي أن ابتسامته الرائعة تفيض بالعتاب . . بل هي كذلك. فتذكرت . . يا لغبائي . . كيف دفعته بنفسي إلى نهايته، عندما شجعته على الهجرة لإسرائيل. حاولت أن أستعيد ابتسامته فلم أنجح. لحظتها. . ركعت على ركبتي أمامه وأجهشت بالبكاء. ورجوته بألا يلومني أو يغضب مني، فأنا أنتقم له . . وآخذ بثأره. ولن أهدأ حتى أشهد بنفسي بحور الدم المراق تعلوها الأشلاء الممزقة. وأرى ألف زوجة عربية تبكي زوجها، وألف أم فقدت أبنها، وألف شاب بلا أطراف. عندئذ فقط . . لمحت ابتسامته وقد ارتسمت من جديد، وأحسست كما لو أن يداه كانتا تحيطان بي . . !!).يا للخائنة المحشوة حقداً، لم تكفها كل تلك الخيانات للدين والوطن، فطفقت تبحث عن المزيد والمزيد، الذي تطفئ به نيران الغضب المشتعل بعروقها. ولذلك. . كانت رحلتها إلى إسرائيل، لتستمد الهدوء . . والتعلم . . والخبرة. ولكي تجيد فنون التجسس . . والانتقام.*

----------


## ليلة عشق

*الجزء الثالث . . الحلقة الأولى

التقاء الخونة
لم يكن لها في إسرائيل من أصدقاء، سوى نفر قليل من رجال الموساد، الذين فوجئوا بها وقد علتها مسحة قاتمة من الإرهاق. طلبوا منها أن تستريح بشقتها ريثما تهدأ. وحتى لا تزيدها الوحدة أرقاً، صاحبتها طبيبة نفسية يهودية من أصل عراقي تدعى زهيرة. وفي شقتها بمدينة ريشون لتسيون. 
عملت زهيرة على تهيئتها للاندماج بالمجتمع الإسرائيلي، تمهيداً لاستقرارها النهائي، بما يعني الاكتفاء بخدماتها السابقة كعميلة في الموساد.
لقد كانت مهمة زهيرة ألا تفاتحها في أمر إنهاء خدمتها، فهي ليست منوطة بذلك. ولكن تنحصر في إذابة جدران العزلة النفسية التي تحيط بالعميلة، بدمجها شيئاً فشيئاً باليهود العرب، وخلق محيط اجتماعي موسع من حولها. لقد حدثتها صديقتها الجديدة عن المهاجرين العرب من اليهود، الذين قدموا من شتى الأقطار المجاورة، وكيف استساغوا العيش في المجتمع الجديد المتحرر، وحدثتها كذلك عن بعض المسيحيين الذين فروا إلى إسرائيل طلباً للحرية والأمن. ومن بين الذين ذكرتهم، النقيب الطيار منير روفه - الكاثوليكي العراقي - الذي فر لإسرائيل بطائرته الحربية 
وعندما أبدت أمينة رغبتها في لقائه، عرضت زهيرة الأمر على رؤسائها فجاءتها الموافقة. وتم ترتيب اللقاء بمنزل روفة بين زوجته وأولاده.
كانت أمينة في شوق بالغ للقاء الطيار الهارب، ليس لأنه عربي بل لتسأله عما يجول بخاطرها من تساؤلات قد تفيدها معرفة إجاباتها. وبابتسامة عريضة بباب منزلهما، رحب منير وزوجته بأمينة . . وقاداها إلى الداخل. كان منير روفة في ذلك الوقت في الثامنة والثلاثين من عمره، أسمر . . واسع العينين والجبهة . . غزته مقدمات الصلع. أما الزوجة مريم فكانت على مشارف العقد الرابع، طويلة. . ذات شعر انسيابي طويل، وفم واسع. لها صوت خشن. 
كانت مظاهر الثراء بادية جداً على المنزل وأهله. وبرغم ذلك جاءت مريم بالحلوى والشاي بنفسها. ولما سألتها أمينة ممتنة على الخادمة، أجابتها المضيفة بأن المجتمع الإسرائيلي ما زال بحاجة إلى تطور وينظر إلى المرأة التي تجلب خادمة نظرة اتهام بالبرجوازية. لذلك فهي تقوم بمهام المنزل بنفسها. أما منير . . فقال لها إنه مر بحياة عصيبة في البداية. حيث كان يجهل العبرية وبلا عمل ولا أصدقاء. ويتابعه كظله رجلا أمن في الشارع والبيت. ثم عمل لبعض الوقت بجيش الدفاع، والآن يمتلك وكالة إعلانية كبيرة خاصة به اسمها الأضواء "الحانوكا"، وتعمل معه مريم كمديرة لمكتبه وللعلاقات العامة. ولما سألته أمينة: كيف يفشل طيار محترف في القفز إذا أصيبت طائرته في الجو؟ . . وهل الطائرة السكاي هوك الأميركية تتحول إلى مقبرة لقائدها قبلما تسقط . .؟
كانت تريد إجابات محددة ومنطقية، فربما استمرت في التعلق بأمل عودة زوجها موشيه، أو بنسيان الأمر نهائياً. فضباط الموساد كانت إجاباتهم مبهمة ولا تحمل نفياً تاماً أو تأكيداً. وذلك ما يحيرها ويرهق عقلها - فأفاض منير روفة في الشروح . . وأوضح لها أن الطائرة سكاي هوك
SKy Hawk-4h التي طار بها موشيه اعتمد تصميمها على حماية الطيار، وهي مزودة بكرسي قذف مزدوج، ويمكن إطلاقه من ارتفاع الصفر وبسرعة الصفر أيضاً - وهو كرسي قاذف من طراز دوجلاس أسكاباك A -c3 وكابينة القيادة بها مدرعة في المقدمة والمؤخرة والجانب الأيسر، وسمك التدريع حوالي 18 مم. وأكد لها على أن زوجها موشيه إما أصيبت طائرته بصاروخ "سام 6"، وفي هذه الحالة ربما يكون أسيراً لدى السوريين، أو أن صاروخاً طراز Atoll - جو / جو، أصاب به السوريين كابينة قيادته الفقاعية فانفجرت به الطائرة في الجو.

كانت إجابة روفة - الأكثر شروحاً - تعطى ذات الإجابة التي سمعتها من قبل. فلا هو أوضح نافياً أو مؤكداً. وبقي السؤال كما هو: هل موشيه بيراد ما يزال حياً في قبضة السوريين؟ أم انفجرت به الطائرة في الجو؟ . . وفي الحالة الأخيرة. . لا بد أن يعثر السوريون على بعض من أشلائه . . ومن ثم يعلنوا الخبر . . وهو ما لم يحدث .!!.

*

----------


## ليلة عشق

*الأفعى الغاضبة
عادت أمينة إلى شقتها أكثر قلقاً . . وغضباً. يحفها الإصرار على الانتقام لزوجها، لكن صدمتها كانت قاسية جداً، عندما زارها مسئول بالموساد، وبعد حديث طويل عن فدائيتها الشجاعة فاجأها بقوله:
- سيدتي - بعد هذا العناء الكبير . . يرى رؤسائي في الجهاز أنه من الواجب العمل على إراحتك . . وحمايتك. وجئت إليك لأعرض رغبتهم في الوقوف على ما تريدينه، ولأطلعك على العمل الجديد الذي ينتظرك، وهو بلا شك عمل مثير ويتناسب مع. .
قاطعته أمينة قائلة:
- أتقصد سيدي إنهاء عملي في بيروت؟
وجاء رده أكثر حسماً:
- وفي الموساد سيدتي . . وسوف تحصلين على .
لم تتركه أمينة يكمل جملته إذ انطلقت بكل الغضب الكامن بأعماقها تقول:
- لن أقبل ذلك أبداً . . فأنا ما جئت لإسرائيل هذه المرة إلا لأنني اهتززت قليلاً أمام موقف استدعائي.
ولماذا هكذا تستغنون عن خدماتي لكم بسهولة؟، بالرغم من أنني فرصة ذهبية لا يجب أن تضيعوها. فأنا جئتكم بالكثير عن أخبار المقاومة التي تهدد مستعمراتكم في الشمال، وأطلعتكم على أشياء كانت غامضة لكم، كل ذلك دون أن أقبض منكم سوى ألفي دولار.
- أرجو أن . .
- دعني أكمل من فضلك. هل تستطيع أن تؤكد لي أن أحد عملائكم جلس وتحدث مع علي حسن سلامة؟ أو أن أحدهم وصف لك مبنى قيادة المنظمة الفلسطينية من الداخل؟ أما أنا فقد دخلت لمكتب عرفات. . وألتقي بسلامة مرتين أسبوعياً.) - جئتكم بالتليفونات السرية لكل القادة الفلسطينيين، ليتنصت جواسيسكم هناك عليها. وفي النهاية تقولون لي ببساطة: شكراً . . !!
- سيدة أمينة . . نحن ما فكرنا إلا بحمايتك . . وما كنا سنبخس عليك حقك.
كانت أمينة ترتعد حقاً . . ويهتز بدنها كله وقد امتقع لونها . . واكفهر الوجه يغشاه اصفرار وهي تقول:
- هل تستطيع أن تجيبني لماذا أنا في إسرائيل الآن؟ ألانني لا أجد مأوى بين أهلي. أم لأنني أحببت يهودياً وتزوجته؟ . . لا أقول ذلك لأنني أحسست بـالندم.. لا .. فأنا بعت الدنيا كلها من أجله.. بعت أهلي . . وديني.. ووطني لأكون معه. ولأنه مات .. فأنا لن أكف.. نعم.. لن أكف وهل أنا عبء ثقيل عليكم.
- الأمر ليس كما تعتقدين سيدتي . .
أردفت أمينة وصوتها كفحيح الأفعى، ينفث الغضب والكراهية كالسم:
- أبلغ رؤسائك أنني لن أتوقف أبداً، حتى ولو أدى الأمر لأن أغادر إسرائيل إلى الأبد وعندها قد أفكر . . وبعيداً عنكم .. بعملية انتحارية داخل مكتب عرفات شخصياً !!

انزعج الرجل .. وأسرع إلى رؤسائه ينبئهم بالأمر . . وبلهجة الصدق والإصرار والغضب في صوتها. وكان لا بد من إيجاد حل وإلا فهناك كارثة مؤكدة قد تقع بين لحظة وأخرى. ففي الحال . . صدرت الأوامر للمطار بمنع آني موشيه بيراد - أمينة المفتي - من مغادرة البلاد.*

----------


## ليلة عشق

*التليفون المجهول
بشارع كيريا في تل أبيب اجتمع عدد من الخبراء في مبنى الموساد، للوصول إلى قرار حاسم بعودة أمينة إلى بيروت من جديد، أو الاكتفاء بخدماتها وإبقائها في إسرائيل. لقد قرءوا جميعاً تقريراً وافياً عن العميلة الثائرة . . والتي صنفت من الفئة "أ" - وهذه الفئة من الجواسيس يتدرج تحتها كل من يعملون في البلاد العربية بدون أي غطاء دبلوماسي يحميهم - ووصف التقرير أمينة بأنها تعاني من اضطرابات شخصية، وتمتلك القدرة التي تمكنها من الانتقال من أحد جوانب الموقف إلى جانب آخر، وهو ما يعرف في علم النفس باسم الاتجاه المجرد Abstract Attitude، وتتنامى لديها أعراض الكآبة نتيجة لومها الدائم لنفسها، باعتبار أن ما حدث لزوجها كانت هي السبب فيه، وعندما تزداد الأعراض حدة تصبح أكثر اكتئاباً وتخوفاً، مما ينمي مشاعر "الاتهام بالذات" S Elf Condemination - لديها - والمريض في هذه الحالة في يأس خطير لأنه مهموم بالماضي، ويحس أن لا أمل البتة في المستقبل بسبب الفعلة التي ارتكبها. هذه المشاعر القلقة المحملة باليأس والبؤس، عادة ما تعتصر المريض، وقد تقوى عنده نزوة الانتحار. وأشار التقرير إلى أن حالة أمينة هذه لا ينصح فيها بعلاج العقاقير، حيث لن تنتظر التحسن طوال مدة العلاج، بقدر ما تشعر بالتحسن والهدوء في عملها بالموساد. ففي ذلك إقناع لها على أن ما تؤديه من عمل، يمثل لديها قمة الثأر لما ارتكبته بحق موشيه. وبناء عليه . . رأى فريق من خبراء الموساد أن أمينة، ربما تشعر بالزهو E Lation في عملها، فتتخلى عن حذرها وتنكشف. لكن الأغلبية رأت أنها جديرة بالعمل في بيروت، ومع حصولها على دورات تدريبية مكثفة، ستكون أكثر حذراً. . وإقبالاً . . وشغفاً. وانتهى الاجتماع بالموافقة على عودتها للبنان، وذلك بعد موافقة ريفي رامير رئيس الموساد. هكذا تحدد لها أن تستمر وتواصل توغلها بين القيادات الفلسطينية، وجاءوا بها إلى المبنى المركزي حيث جلس إليها أحد كبار الرسامين، ومن خلال وصفها لعلي حسن سلامة، استطاع أن يرسم صوراً تقريبية له. وتعهد بها اثنان من الضباط الخبراء، أحدهما تولى تدريبها على استعمال أحدث ما ابتكره العلم في مجال أجهزة اللاسلكي. وتقرر لها بث رسائلها مرتين أسبوعياً يومي الخميس والاثنين، وتلقي الرسائل من تل أبيب كل ثلاثاء في الحادية عشرة ودقيقتين مساء. كانت أمينة طوال فترة تدريبها المكثفة في حالة سعادة غامرة. فهي ستزداد خبرة تمكنها من إجادة عملها، وبالتالي يكون انتقامها عظيماً فتستريح نفسها ويهدأ بالها.
وفي الثالث من أكتوبر 1973 غادرت تل أبيب إلى فيينا، حيث تسلم منها عميل الموساد جواز سفرها الإسرائيلي، وسلمها الجواز الأردني مع تذكرة سفر إلى بيروت فجر اليوم التالي. هذه المرة. . عندما دخلت شقتها في فيينا لتمكث بها عدة ساعات، لاحظت أن ابتسامة موشيه لازالت مرتسمة كما هي. بل كانت نظراته أكثر بهجة واطمئناناً. وقبلما تغادر شقتها إلى المطار بثوان.. انتفضت فجأة عندما دق جرس التليفون، وتسمرت مكانها للحظة.. ثم اتجهت صوب الكابل فنزعته.. وانطلقت في شوق للعمل .. للثأر. تحمل بين أمتعتها جهز راديو يحمل ماركة عالمية معروفة، هو بالأصل جهاز لاسلكي أكثر تطوراً ولا يمكن اكتشافه. وبحقيبة يدها كانت تحتفظ بالمصحف الشريف . . وقد نزعت عدة صفحات منه واستبدلت بصفحات أخرى تحمل الشفرة.

يتبع


*

----------


## ليلة عشق

*الحلقة الثانية 

ما إن خطت أمينة عدة خطوات بمطار بيروت الدولي، متجهة إلى حيث يتحرك السير بحقائب الركاب، حتى صدمت بشدة لمشهد شاب يقتاده رجال الأمن. وبينما تتابع المشهد . . فوجئت بيد قوية تربت على كتفها من الخلف. فصدرت عنها صرخة مكتومة هلوعة، وسقطت في الحال حقيبة يدها على الأرض. وأوشكت هي على السقوط. لكنها بكل ما تملك من قوة - تماسكت .. واستدارت لتصطدم بوجه صديقها مارون الحايك، تغطي وجهه نظارته الشمسية السوداء. . وينسدل شعره اللامع لقرب كتفيه. تنفست الصعداء . . وودت لو أن تصفعه بقوة . . وتظل هكذا تصفعه حتى ينقشع الخوف الذي حل بأعماقها من جديد، وأعادها إلى تلك الحالة الأولى التي غادرت بسببها بيروت إلى تل أبيب. وفي بشاشة مصطنعة سألته.
- أوه . . أيها الماكر . . أكنت معي على اللوفتهانزا قادماً من فيينا . .؟
خلع نظارته مبتسماً وهو يضغط على كفها ضغطاً ذا مغزى وأجاب:
- بحثت عنك كثيراً في بيروت فلم أجدك . . وكنت أمني نفسي بأن نمضي معاً أسبوعاً خيالياً في نيقوسيا.
- نيقوسيا . .؟ نطقتها وقد كست وجهها بالدهشة.
- سألت عنك مانويل وخديجة وحارس البناية . .
ضاربة صدره بيديها وقد افتعلت التحسر:
- مجنون . . مجنون . . (!!) لماذا لم تخبرني قبلها بوقت كاف. .؟ كم كنت مشوقة لرحلة كهذه معك.
غمز بطرف عينيه ضاحكاً وقال:
- سنتدبر الأمر عما قريب أيتها الأنثى الشقية. أنظري .. ها هي حقائبي وصلت الآن.
ولأن لبنان بلد سياحي حر . . فأمور التفتيش في المطارات والمواني شكلية جداً. ولا تخضع لرقابة صارمة كما في سائر البلاد العربية، على اعتبار إن التدقيق الزائد يسيء إلى السواح .. الذين هم عماد الاقتصاد وأحد أسباب الرخاء. لذلك . . لم ينتبه رجال الجمارك لجهاز اللاسلكي المدسوس بحقيبة أمينة. فبيروت كانت في تلك الفترة في أوج انفتاحها. . وسوقاً رائجة لتجارة السلاح . . والمخدرات. . والرقيق الأبيض . . والجواسيس.
وفي الساعات الأولى من صباح 6 أكتوبر 1973، أطلقت أمينة أولى إشارات البث اللاسلكي إلى تل أبيب: (آر. كيو. أر. وصلت بسلام. الأمير الأحمر في أوروبا. تعرفت بضابط فلسطيني يدعى أبو ناصر. وعدني مارون بأن يأخذني معه إلى مبنى الهاتف المركزي. غادر جورج حبش إلى تونس سراً. رجاله يقاتلون سبعة من رجال حواتمة. أبو عمار بالبيت مصاباً بالبرد. شحنة أدوية وصلت سراً من رومانيا للقيادة. يوجد نقص كبير في الأنتي بيوتكس. تحياتي. نفيه شالوم "واحة السلام").
استقبلت الموساد رسالة أمينة بشيء من الاطمئنان والفرح. فالرسالة كانت واضحة الشفرة بلا أخطاء. والأخبار التي حوتها هامة جداً استدعت دخولها إلى غرفة التحليل والمتابعة على الفور. وسرعان ما تسلمت أمينة أول رسالة بثت إليها من إسرائيل: (تهانينا بالوصول. اهتمي بتحركات الأمير. أبو ناصر خبيث جداً فاحذريه. لا تهتمي بمارون الآن. من يطبب أبو عمار "عرفات". ماذا ببطن الباخرة كيفين في صيدا. نريد معلومات عن مخازن الأسلحة بمخيم البداوي في طرابلس. ومراكز التدريب الجديدة في قلعة شقيف).. وبينما تهيأت العميلة الإسرائيلية للتحرك . . مدفوعة بشوق جارف إلى العمل. انطلقت شرارة الحرب وعبر المصريون خط بارليف المنيع، وعمت مظاهرات الفرح بيروت. وكما بكى رأفت الهجاء بكاءً مراً في إسرائيل إثر هزيمة 1967، انهارت أمينة المفتي في 1973. تناقض عجيب بين الحالين. فتلك هي النفس البشرية في اندفاع الوطنية - أو الخيانة، الحب الجارف - أو الكره المقيت.


*

----------


## ليلة عشق

*الحية الشوهاء

نشطت أمينة المفتي في عملها التطوعي كطبيبة عربية تجوب أنحاء لبنان، وجاسوسة إسرائيلية تمد الموساد بالمعلومات الحيوية عن تحركات الفدائيين في الجنوب، الذين شحنتهم انتصارات الجيوش العربية فازدادوا استبسالاً وضراوة. وعاد علي حسن سلامة من أوروبا لترتيب خطط العمليات الجديدة. فالعدو فقد السيطرة على نفسه . . وعلى اتزانه . . والضربات القوية تترك آثارها بوضوح على وجهه المشوه.
هكذا انطلق رجال المقاومة في الجنوب اللبناني يضربون في العمق الإسرائيلي بلا كلل . . واستدعى ذلك من أمينة أن تترك بيروت إلى صور. . ومعها جهاز اللاسلكي الخطير، حيث عكفت على بث رسائلها يومياً. . والتي وصلت في أحيان كثيرة إلى خمس رسائل مهددة حياتها للخطر. واضطرت الموساد أمام سيل رسائلها غالى فتح جهاز الاستقبال على التردد المتفق عليه، لساعات طويلة على مدار اليوم.
هكذا كانت أمينة المفتي تنتقم . وتفرغ شحنات غضبها في رسائل يومية مبثوثة قد تعرضها للانكشاف والسقوط. لكنها لم تكن تستمع لنداءات الخوف أبداً. إذ اندفعت بجرأة أكثر، وحملت جهاز اللاسلكي في جولة لها بمنطقة بنت جبيل على مسافة خمسة كيلو مترات من الحدود الإسرائيلية، هناك فوجئت ببعض زعماء الجبهات الفلسطينية، برفقة أبو إياد (1) يتفقدون جبهة القتال ويصيحون في الجنود فيثيرون حماستهم. لحظتها .. تملكها الحقد والغضب .. وبمنتهى الجرأة اختلت بنفسها داخل أحد الكهوف.. وبثت رسالة عاجلة إلى الموساد . (أي. كيو. أر. عاجل جداً وهام. أبو إياد وقيادات الجبهات في بنت جبيل. موقعهم مائة وخمسون متراً شرق القبة العلوية بجوار فنطاس المياه بين شجرتي الصنوبر. اضربوا الموقع كله ودمروا السيارات الجيب والليموزين. سأكون على بعد معقول منهم. سأفتح الجهاز لأربعة دقائق. نفيه شالوم) وجاءها الرد قبل ثوان من انتهاء المهلة: (ابتعدي عن الرتل وانبطحي أرضاً عند ظهور الطائرات). أغلقت أمينة الجهاز بعدما ترجمت الرسالة. واستعدت لتشهد بنفسها المجزرة. لكن يا لحظها السيئ.. لقد لعب القدر لعبته وتحرك رتل السيارات باتجاه الشمال. بينما وقفت عميلة الموساد تتحسر .. وتقلب عينيها في السماء بانتظار الطائرات. خمس دقائق تمر.. عشر دقائق.. عشرون دقيقة. لم تستطع الصبر ففتحت جهاز اللاسلكي وهي تلعن الانتظار وبثت رسالتها (آر.كيو.آر. تحرك الهدف الى الشمال طريق تبنين منذ 21 دقيقة. سيارة أبو إياد سوبارو سوداء. نفيه شالوم) وما إن بثت رسالتها وأغلقت الجهاز، حتى لمحت طائرتي ميراج تطلقان صواريخ السيد وندر، والقنابل زنة الألف رطل. ورأتهما ترتفعان إلى عنان السماء ثم عادتا للانقضاض من جديد وهذه المرة بفتح خزانات النابالم الحارقة. كل ذلك وهي ما تزال بالكهف ترقب تناثر الأجساد البشرية كالشظايا في الهواء، فيصدر عنها فحيحاً رهيباً كحية شوهاء، وتضحك في هستيريا مجنونة مشبعة بالحسرة والشماتة. حسرة انعتاق أبو إياد ورفاقه، وشماتة الهزيمة لبضع جنود امتزجوا بالتراب والدم والسلاح.
هكذا حملت أمينة جهاز اللاسلكي بحقيبتها في تجوالها بالجنوب اللبناني، طوال معركة أكتوبر 1973، متنقلة بين المستشفيات الميدانية والمواقع العسكرية. . تسعف الجرحى من المصابين بداء وشاياتها. . وتستمد من الحقد جرأتها وقوتها. وكانت بذلك أول جاسوس للموساد يعمل بجرأة أسطورية داخل بلد عربي. لم يفعلها إيلي كوهين الذي زرع في سوريا قبلها بسنوات قليلة، وكان مرشحاً لمنصب نائب رئيس الجمهورية السورية، برغم تجواله بين شتى الوحدات العسكرية والقواعد السرية في الجولان، وإقامته المطولة بمنطقة الجبهة، بل إنه برغم حجم الثقة في نفسه، لم يحمل أبداً جهاز اللاسلكي خارج المنزل. كان فقط يبث رسائله بشكل يومي الى الموساد. لم يفعلها أيضاً المقدم فاروق إبراهيم الفقي، الضابط المخابراتي العسكري المصري الذي جندته هبة سليم، وتسبب في تدمير كل قاعدة عسكرية جديدة كان يتم بناؤها بمنطقة القناة.
إذا كان يحتفظ بجهاز اللاسلكي بمنزله، ويبث للموساد أولاً بأول عن مواقع الصورايخ والرادارات، والمطارات، لم تفعلها انشراح التي أنقذها السادات من الإعدام أيام كامب دايفيد، وكانت تجوب منطقة القناة مع زوجها وأولادها كل يوم بحثاً عن الجديد. كانت أمينة المفتي أجرأهم جميعاً قلباً وأعصاباً. مدفوعة برغبة مجنونة في الانتقام والثأر، لا برغبة المغامرة.


*

----------


## ليلة عشق

*

تقول أمينة في مذكراتها التي بلغت صفحاتها ستمائة صفحة:
منذ حملت معي جهاز اللاسلكي لأول مرة الى الجنوب، وشاهدت بنفسي هجوم الميراج الإسرائيلي على الموقع الفلسطيني، بغرض تدميره وتصفية أبو إياد وأعوانه، وقد تملكني إحساس رائع بعملي. . إحساس بالزهو وجدت فيه لذة كبرى تفوق كل لذة. ومنذ تلك الحادثة في 11 أكتوبر 1973، وأنا أحمل الجهاز الصغير بحقيبتي، بجواره المصحف ذي الجراب والشفرة. كنت أكتب رسالتي أولاً على ورقة منزوعة من بلوك نوت، ثم أقف بسيارتي في مكان أطمئن فيه من العابرين، وأسحب هوائي الجهاز وأقوم بالبث لدقائق. أحياناً كثيرة كنت أبث الرسالة الواحدة مرتين للتأكيد، وأحرق الورقة وأعاود القيادة الى مكان آخر. وبفضل تصريح المرور الموثق، الذي وقعه عرفات شخصياً، كنت أجوب بأمان شتى المواقع العسكرية الفلسطينية في الجنوب. وأطلع بنفسي على أنواع الأسلحة وكميات الذخائر بالمخازن، ومعسكرات التدريب السرية. لقد حالفني الحظ كثيراً عندما وثق بي القادة الفلسطينيون، لأنني كنت أبدو متحمسة جداً لقضيتهم، وحقهم في الكفاح لاسترداد الأرض المغتصبة. للدرجة التي دعت أبو إياد لأن يطلب مني إلقاء خطبة حماسية في الجنود المعسكرين بالقرب من مخيم البرج الشمالي في الجنوب من صور. يومئذ . . ألقيت خطبة رائعة . . تتدفق منها الوطنية ومعاني العروبة. لقد أجدت تماماً عندما صعّدت من انفعالي فبكيت .. بكيت وأنا أصف مشاهد القتل والقصف والانكساب على وجوه الأطفال اليتامى، بكيت حقيقة وأنا أحثهم على الانتقام والثأر والكفاح . . وما كنت أبكي إلا لفقد موشيه الحبيب . . وبرودة الحياة من حولي بدونه. والثورة المصطحبة بالغضب في أوردتي وشراييني. . ونبضي . . ضد هؤلاء الأوغاد الذين أذلوني . . وأترعوني كئوس الوحدة . . والصمت . . والعدم . كان انفعالي مثالياً، ظن الجنود والقادة أنه إيمان مني بقضيتهم . . فبكوا . . وعندما بحثت عن منديل بحقيبتي اصطدمت يدي بجهاز اللاسلكي المغلق. . !!.


*

----------


## ليلة عشق

*الحلقة الثالثة
قانون العنف

انتهت حرب أكتوبر 1973 بوقف إطلاق النار، إثر مفاوضات شرسة ورحلات مكوكية قام بها هنري كيسنجر وزير الخارجية الأمريكي. وانعقد مؤتمر القمة العربي في الجزائر، وتم التوصل الى صيغة رسمية تقدم بها السادات كانت مفاجئة للجميع، وهي أن منظمة التحرير الفلسطينية هي الممثل الشرعي والوحيد للشعب الفلسطيني، وموافقة مصر وسوريا - دولتا المواجهة - على قرار مجلس الأمن رقم 328 الذي ينص على عودة السلام الدائم والعادل في الشرق الأوسط. ولم يرتح الجناح العسكري لمنظمة التحرير الفلسطينية لذلك على الإطلاق. وأقرت المنظمة مواصلة الكفاح المسلح بناء على رغبة "الثورة الفلسطينية". وفي 25 نوفمبر بدأ أول عمل فدائي فلسطيني، حيث تم اختطاف طائرة جامبو نفاثة تابعة للخطوط الجوية الهولندية Klm، كانت في طريقها من بيروت الى طوكيو مروراً بنيودلهي. تحمل على متنها 244 راكباً وثلاثة من الفدائيين الفلسطينيين الذين طالبوا بإطلاق سراح سبعة من زملائهم في قبرص، وألا تمنح هولندا تراخيص مرور لليهود السوفييت الذين في طريقهم لإسرائيل، ووعدت الشركة Klm - بألا تنقل سلاحاً لإسرائيل وانتصر الفدائيون انتصاراً مذهلاً، وتكررت عملية اختطاف طائرة أخرى لنفس الشركة بعدها بأيام. وفي 17 ديسمبر 1973 في مطار روما أطلق عدد من الفدائيين نيران مدافعهم الكلاشينكوف بصورة جنونية داخل صالة المطار المزدحمة. ويختطفون طائرة 707 تابعة لشركة بان أمريكان كانت راسية على الممر، وفجروا قنابلهم الفوسفورية بالطائرة فاحترق عدد كبير من الركاب، ثم جرى الفدائيون ومعهم بعض الرهائن واختطفوا إحدى طائرات شركة لوفتهانزا - بوينج 737 - والتي كانت على وشك الاقلاع، وحطت بهم في أثينا. . وكانت مطالبهم الإفراج عن زملاء لهم من منظمة أيلول الأسود. ومع بدايات العام الجديد 1974 - شكلت عدة منظمات فلسطينية ما يسمى بجبهة الرفض. وكان المتحدث الرسمي باسم الجبهة هو الدكتور جورج حبش زعيم الجبهة الشعبية، وبطل عمليات خطف الطائرات الإسرائيلية الأول.
كانت الضغوط شديدة جداً على أمينة المفتي خلال تلك الفترة. فالعمليات الفدائية الفلسطينية أربكت إسرائيل وزعزعت أمنها تماماً. بل وأصيبت بالعدوان غالبية دول أوروبا المساندة لإسرائيل. فالفلسطينيون أرادوا الإعلان عن وجودهم بشتى الطرق، بما فيها العنف من خطف وتفجير. فالعدو لم يكن يملك سلاحاً أبداً سوى العنف. وإذا كانت إسرائيل اعتمدت العنف قانوناً لها، فالفلسطينيون أيضاً رأوا الحل في ذات السلاح. . دون غيره. . وكان لتسارع الأحداث والعمليات الفلسطينية، الأثر البالغ في انتشار سحب الخوف السوداء فوق رؤوس الاسرائيليين. وفقدت الموساد بذلك خاصية مهمة طالما التصقت بها، وهي أنها حامية الدولة. وسخر الجميع من هيبة الموساد التي سقطت . ومن الدكتور "إبريش فولات" صاحب كتاب "ذراع إسرائيل الطويلة" الذي قال: "إن الموساد أسطورة من الأساطير الخفية، إنها تجعل العدو يرتجف . . وتمنح الاسرائيليين القدرة على النوم في هدوء". "لقد انعكس الوضع الآن. . وأصبح الشعب الإسرائيلي كله يرتجف عند سماع أزيز طائرة، أو عند فرقعة إطار سيارة، أو انفجار عادم دراجة بخارية مسرعة". وانتقل الضغط العصبي الى أمينة المفتي في بيروت . . فالأوامر كثيرة والمطلوب منها كثير ويفوق الوصف . لذلك اضطرت للانتقال تماماً الى الجنوب اللبناني، واستأجرت شقة بمنطقة الشجرة في صور - على مسافة عشرين كيلو متراً من الحدود الإسرائيلية - اتخذت منها مركز انطلاق لاستكشاف تحركات الفلسطينيين. واتصلت بأبو ناصر الضابط الفلسطيني الذي سبق أن حذرتها الموساد منه في أولى رسائل البث اللاسلكية.

لقد استخدمت معه أسلوب "الإثارة". وهو أسلوب يدفع المرء لأن يخرج ما عنده دون أن يطلب منه ذلك. واستطاعت أن تدفعه دفعاً لأن يفصح عن عملية فدائية ستتم في اليوم التالي داخل الأراضي الاسرائيلية.
صرخت وهي متهللة بالفرح: كيف؟ . . إنكم لشجعان حقاً عندما تنقلون عملياتكم الى قلب الدولة اليهودية . . لكن . . في ذلك خطر جسيم على رجالكم. أجابها مزهواً بأن كل شيء معد، وتم التخطيط لكل احتمالات الطقس بدقة متناهية. حاولت أن تعرف مكان الهجوم وكيفية التسلل، لكن الضباط الفلسطيني الحذر لم يتفوه بأكثر من ذلك.ولم تلح هي فربما يتشكك بها. وبثت رسالتها في الليل الهادئ الى الموساد: (آر. كيو. أر. عملية فدائية ستنفذ غداً داخل الأراضي الاسرائيلية. التسلل بطريق البحر. نفيه شالوم).
وفي اليوم التالي - 11 من أبريل 1974 - اقتحمت وحدة من رجال الكوماندوز مدينة كريات شمونة الاسرائيلية، وفتحوا نيران مدافعهم بكثافة فقتلوا ثمانية عشر إسرائيلياً وأصابوا أكثر من 48 بجروح، وصرح مسؤول فلسطيني: أن هذه ما هي إلا بداية حملة للقوى الثورية داخل إسرائيل، لإعاقة الحل السلمي العربي.


*

----------


## ليلة عشق

*كانت مفاجأة مؤلمة لأمينة وللموساد معاً. فالعملية الفدائية كانت ضربة شديدة في رأس إسرائيل. وتخوفت العميلة من أبو ناصر الخبيث الذي ضللها. . فاتصلت به لتهنئه بنجاح العملية، وتلح عليه في الإكثار من مثلها. فطمأنها بأن هناك عمليات قادمة ستكون أكبر . . وأشرس.
وظلت تطارده مستخدمة أسلوبها في الإثارة الى أن نجحت في دعوته لقضاء سهرة ببيتها. وهيأت له نفسها وأنواعاً عديدة من الخمر، حتى إذا ما تمكن السكر منه انطلق لسانه متباهياً بعبقريته العسكرية . . وكيف أنه جهز فريقاً من أكفأ رجال الكوماندوز، للتسلل الى داخل الحدود الاسرائيلية، لضرب مدينة نهاريا الساحلية بالصواريخ. التقطت أمينة الخبر دون تعليق. وكل ما فكرت فيه لحظتئذ هو كيف تحتويه أكثر وأكثر فيزداد انطلاقاً. . وجوعاً. . فتتبعثر منه الأسرار وتندفع بعنف كالشلال. وما كان بيدها إلا أن تمثل دور العشيقة القلقة. واستحضار نبرة الدفء المصطنعة والمشوبة بالخوف. لكنه . . وهو الغارق حتى نهايته في بحور اللذة . . لم تنفك عقد انطلاقه كلها فيعلن عن خباياه. . أو عملياته المرتقبة بالتفصيل. فكان حديثه المتقطع غامضاً.. مبهماً.. يفتقر الى معلومة واحدة مؤكدة.
هكذا تعلم أبو ناصر وتدرب في المخابرات العسكرية . . وأجاد الاحتماء بالحس الأمني العالي حتى في أقصى حالات ضعفه الانساني. واستشاطت العميلة غضباً. . فالخبر هكذا يبدو ناقصاً جداً ومبتوراً وهي لم تعتد على ذلك. فقد اعتادت جلب المعلومات والأسرار من مصادرها بدقة. لكنها صادفت رجلاً محصناً. . منيعاً . . يبخل بالكلام والكشف عن عمله. لذلك . . ما إن غط في نوم عميق حتى قامت الى حيث ملابسه في حذر بالغ . . وفتشت جيوبه حريصة على ترتيب محتوياتها. فمثل هذا الرجل الدقيق في عمله، يكون دقيقاً أيضاً في ترتيب مكتبه وملفاته. . وما بداخل جيوبه. وبينما تقلب أوراق محفظته الجلدية، استوقفتها وريقة كتب بها عدة كلمات مرعبة، أخرجتها عن حرصها فصدرت عنها صرخة سرعان ما حبستها بحلقومها . . وارتعشت يدها غصباً عنها وهي تكتب ما قرأته بورقة أخرى دستها بمخبأ سري داخل حذائها. وتمددت الى جوار النائم المكدود . . تردد كلمات الوريقة في أعماقها: "تل أبيب من 9 الى 25 مايو / 500 كيلو Tnt / ش بلفور، ش كيديم / ش أرليخ وأكليتوس / ثم اليركون ورعنان / عدد "5" فرق 17 فولكس سوبار وشفر / يافا".

يتبع 

تحياتي 
ليلة عشق

*

----------


## ليلة عشق

*الجزء الرابع . . . الحلقة الأولى 

اليوم المرير
في مبنى الموساد . . كانت الوجوه مرهقة . . خائفة . . متوترة. فالعمليات الفدائية اشتدت وطأتها . . والمعلومات المتاحة بعيدة عن التفاصيل. ومنذ صدرت الأوامر لأمينة باستدراج أبو ناصر بحرص، كانت رسائلها تجيء مشوهة . . بخيلة . كأنما يتعمد الضابط الفلسطيني ذلك، وهو ما يعني أن العميلة وقعت تحت بؤرة الشك . . أو أنها انكشفت فعلاً . فخبر التسلل الأخير عبر البحر كان حقيقياً من حيث التوقيت. . لا المكان. أما خبر عملية تل أبيب . . فكان أكثر شكاً . . وغموضاً. . ورعباً. بل هو الرعب نفسه . . والدمار كله لإسرائيل .هكذا يمر الوقت ثميناً. . يحمل بين دقاته انفجارات الموت البطيء. ورجال الموساد يقلبون الأمر في ارتباك، ويخضعونه للتحليل الدقيق. لكنهم عجزوا عن الوقوف على إجابات مقنعة. . وحاصرتهم تساؤلات محيرة أزادتهم إرهاقاً. . وجنوناً. . وإمعاناً في مزيد من الحرص . . صدرت الأوامر لأمينة بمغادرة صور الى بيروت فوراً. والتوقف نهائياً عن جلب المعلومات أو بث الرسائل. لكن العميلة الغاضبة العنيدة . . بثت رسالة اليهم قلبت الموازين كلها . . وأذهبت بعقول الكبار قبل الصغار في الموساد. إذ زفت اليهم أمينة خبراً عن تسلل سبعة فدائيين في غبش الفجر، يحملون أسلحة الـ آر.بي.جيه، ومدافع الكلاشينكوف القاذفة، والقنابل الهنغارية، وكميات من عجائن المتفجرات، بقصد تفجير مستعمرة جيشر هازيف (على بعد ستة كيلومترات شمالي نهاريا) بمناسبة عيد إسرائيل القومي. فانطلقت قوات الأمن تطوق المستعمرة، وانتشرت نقاط التفتيش بكل الطرق، ومع أولى تباشير الخامس عشر من مايو 1974، كانت المعركة الشرسة قد بدأت، ولكن بمنطقة أخرى أبعد عن تصورهم . . وتوقعهم.
وكانت العملية هذه المرة في قرية معالوت. حيث حاصر الفدائيون السبعة القرية، وأمطروها بوابل من قذائفهم الصاروخية، وسيطروا تماماً على سكانها والطرق المؤدية إليها، كما دمروا عدة سيارات عسكرية حاولت الالتفاف لعزلهم عن القرية. وبعد ستة ساعات ونصف أسفرت المعركة عن إصابة 117 إسرائيلياً بينهم 25 قتيلاً . . ووقفت جولدا مائير أمام كاميرات التليفزيون في الكنيست وهي تكفكف دموعها وتقول:
"اليوم . . عيد ميلاد دولتنا الخامس والعشرين . . وقد أحاله الإرهابيون إلى يوم مرير بالنسبة لإسرائيل".
لم تنصت أمينة المفتي لأوامر رؤسائها في الموساد بالتوقف - مؤقتاً - عن العمل. فما كان ذلك إلا لأجل حمايتها، لكنها كانت ككتلة الثلج التي ذاب ما حولها، فهوت مندفعة لا يجرؤ إنسان على إيقافها . . أو التصدي لها. كانت تحمل روحها على كفها. ولا تهتم بالخطر أو تحسب له حساباً. وفي لحظة . . استجمعت جرأتها في عنف . . وطلبت من مارون الحايك أن يزورها بشقتها في بيروت. فأسرع إليها يمني نفسه بوليمة فسق مثيرة، لكنه ما إن دلف إلى الصالون، حتى وقف مذهولاً . . وقد تجمدت الدماء في عروقه . . وتعلقت عيناه الجاحظتان بنجمة داوود الزرقاء على الحائط.

*

----------


## ليلة عشق

*الشركاء
- إجلس أيها الأبله . . (!!) قالتها أمينة في لهجة حاسمة ، مرعبة.
- أنتِ . .؟!!
- نعم . . إسرائيلية.
تلفت الرجل الهلع حواليه وهو يرتعد:
- ماذا تريدين مني . . ؟
- بدأنا المشوار معاً . . ولا بد أن نكمله معاً حتى النهاية.
- مشوار . . ؟ معاً. . ؟ أنا لم أبدأ . . أنا لا أعرف . . أنا . . أنا . .
- لا تكن مراوغاً ، فأنت تعلم جيداً أنك تعمل معي لصالح الموساد. وحياتك وحياة أسرتك رهن إشارة واحدة مني.
- يا يسوع . . أنقذني . . خلصني. .
وبينما جسده ينتفض كالطير المذبوح . . كانت تنثر أمامه عشرات الصور التي تجمعهما معاً في أوضاع فاضحة، وتفتح جهاز التسجيل ليجيء صوته وهو يدلي بأرقام التليفونات السرية للقادة الفلسطينيين، فاقشعر بدنه وتصبب عرقاً. . وقال خاضعاً في صوت يسيل منه الرعب:
- وماذا بيدي يا سيدتي . . ؟
- الموساد تريد منك تعاوناً أكثر.
- كيف . .؟
- سأعرّفك.
- أن لا أفهم بالسياسة
- ولكنك تحب الخمر والجنس والمال.
- أنا غبي . . تعس.
- ستدفع لك الموساد مائتين وخمسين ليرة كل شهر.
- أرجوك سيدتي . . الموساد . .؟
- كلب مثلك يجب أن يكون وفياً لأسياده.
انفتح على حين فجأة باب إحدى الغرف . . فالتفت مارون وهو يرتعد . . وصدر عنه صرخة تفيض هلعاً عندما رأى ثلاثة رجال ذوي نظارات سوداء ووجوه جامدة كانوا وقفوا متجاورين وأيديهم إلى الخلف كالتماثيل. مرت ثوان كالدهر لم ينطق أحدهم بكلمة . . بينما مارون يتمتم بما يشبه البكاء.
- ماذا تقول يا مارون . .؟ قالت أمينة بلهجة كالأمر.
- ماذا تريدون مني؟
- أتكره إسرائيل؟
- أنا لا أكره أحداً . . لا . . لا .. بل أكره عرفات . . نعم . . أكره عرفات ورئيسي في العمل . . ماذا تريدون؟
- أولاً . . وقّع هنا . . إنه إقرار بالصداقة والتعاون.
تناول مارون الورقة وأراد قراءتها . . لكنها صرخت فيه بعنف، وقد انتهزت فرصة وقوعه تحت السيطرة والشلل العقلي الفجائي الذي أصابه، صفعته بشدة على وجهه والشرر يتطاير من عينيها، فتملكه الفزع وقفز واقفاً يتحسس وجهه، فأطبقت على كل ما بقي لديه من إدراك وهي تهدده بأن فريقاً من الموساد يحاصر بنته . . ورصاص الفلسطينيين يتهدد صدره، وبحسم صرخت فيه أن يوقّع . . فوقّع على الورقة والقلم يرتعش كالبندول بين أصابعه . وأردفت:
- أريد زيارة الغرفة السرية بالسنترال المركزي التي حدثتني عنها. وسوف أقوم بالتناوب - أنا وأنت - بتسجيل المكالمات بين القيادات الفلسطينية ..!!
- تسجيل . .؟
- نعم . . ألم تسمع أيها الغبي عن العمليات الفدائية داخل إسرائيل. . ؟
- أنا لا أقرأ في السياسة . .
- ولن تقرأ على قبرك: "طوبى للذي تختاره يا رب".
- بإمكاني التصنت أثناء نوبات عملي ولكن . .
- ستتعلم جيداً كيف تسجل المكالمات أنت ومانويل عساف.
- مانويل . .؟
- ألا تكفي مائة ليرة؟
- مائة ليرة . . ؟
- هو يبيع امرأته بليرة.
- هذه مهمتك أنت . . ولا دخل لي بها.
كان المسكين كالفأر المذعور الذي وقع في المصيدة، سنوات طويلة من حياته مرت به وهو يستمرئ المغامرة ويستلذ اصطياد الفرائس. ولم يتوقع يوماً أن تجيء لحظة ينقلب فيها حاله، ويصبح هو الفريسة المرتجفة، بين يدي امرأة كانت إلى عهد قريب ناعمة . . رقيقة . . انقلبت فجأة إلى وحش مسعور، تنبعث رائحة الموت في لفتاتها . . ويسمع له وقع في صوتها الشيطاني الرهيب.

*

----------


## ليلة عشق

*الحلقة الثانية - الغضب الهادر

أسفرت عملية تجنيد مارون الحايك عن فائدة عظيمة لإسرائيل . . إذ أن التجسس المستمر على مكالمات القادة وزعماء الجبهات الفلسطينية، كشف نواياهم تجاه الدولة العبرية، وخططهم الفدائية للضرب داخل الأراضي المحتلة. ولم تكن الأحاديث التليفونية المتداولة من خلال التليفونات السرية أحاديثاً مكشوفة تماماً، يستطيع المتنتصت عليها إدراك مضامينها بسهولة، إنما اعتمدت على أسلوب التمويه والشفرة الكلامية التي تتطلب مهارة عبقرية لفهمها. وثقة في اللبنانيين، كان زعماء الجبهات أحياناً كثيرة ينسون أنفسهم ويتحدثون علانية فيما بينهم صراحة، أو مع مساعديهم ظناً منهم - وهذا خطأ كبير - أن التجسس على محادثاتهم أمر مستحيل. فالدوائر التليفونية المغلقة كانت محددة بكل منظمة، والاتصال بالمنظمات الأخرى في بيروت نفسها يتم بواسطة خطوط شبكة المدينة. وكذا الاتصال بخارج المدينة، وكانت السرية خاضعة للخدش عن طريق زرع أجهزة التنصت . . أو استراق السمع بأسلوب مارون الحايك، من خلال الغرفة السرية التي أقامتها الميليشيا المسيحية في لبنان للتجسس على المسلمين . . وعلى الفلسطينيين أيضاً الذين اتخذوا من حي الفكهاني مقراً لهم، فكان بمثابة عاصمة فلسطينية وسط بيروت وجنوبها. فبالحي الذي يقع بالقرب من مخيمي صبرا وشاتيلا، أعدت منظمة التحرير مكاتبها بطريقة عشوائية حول مبنى جامعة الدول العربية. وأقام قادتها في مبان مجهولة تحت حراسات مشددة. فالمنظمة التي أسسها عرفات - خريج هندسة القاهرة 1956 - أكثر من مجرد مقاومة شعبية . . بل جيش مسلح مدرب، يتربص بإسرائيل لضربها في الأعماق.
كانت أمينة المفتي تدرك ذلك جيداً . . وترى بنفسها الرقابة القوية الصارمة التي تفرضها كبرى المنظمات الفلسطينية - فتح - على منشآتها في حي الفكهاني. . والحراسة المكثفة التي حول مقر عرفات كلما ذهبت لمقابلته. وعندما اتصل بها مارون الحايك قبل الفجر بقليل، فتحت على الفور جهاز اللاسلكي صباح يوم 23 مايو 1974، وبثت الى الموساد رسالتها الخطيرة: (آر. كيو. آر. بعد 37 دقيقة من الآن - سيهاجم ثمانية من الفدائيين المتسللين مستعمرة زرعيت . . تسليحهم رشاشات كلاشن وقنابل 57 ملم/ م.د. نفيه شالوم) وبالفعل . . صدقت المعلومة تماماً . . وأطبق الاسرائيليون على الفدائيين الثمانية، فقتلوا ستة منهم وأسروا اثنين. وعندما كانت أمينة المفتي تتجسس بنفسها على مكالمات القادة الفلسطينيين، اقتحمت الخط السري الخاص بمكتب ( جورج حبش ) . لاحظت بعد عدة مكالمات له، أن هناك ترتيبات عسكرية يتم إعدادها بشكل سري، حتى انفجر الحوار ساخناً جداً بينه وبين أحد مساعديه في صيدا. حيث بدا جورج حبش منفعلاً أشد الانفعال، وهو يأمر مساعده بإتمام العملية يوم 13 يونيو. وفي غمرة انفعاله نطق اسم  (كيبوتز شامير ) سهواً. لم تهمل عميلة الموساد الأمر. وأبلغت رؤسائها على الفور بما سمعته. وبعد ثلاثة أيام كان هناك خمسة من الفدائيين القتلى على مشارف قرية كيبوتز شامير، بوغتوا قبلما يستعملوا رشاشاتهم الآلية. وفي 27 يونيو 1974 - لقى ثلاثة فدائيين آخرين مصرعهم، بعدما قتلوا أربعة من الجنود الإسرائيليين في نهاريا.
لقد كانت الطائرات الاسرائيلية ترد بوحشية إثر كل عملية فدائية. فتدك المواقع الفلسطينية في الجنوب، من معسكرات ومخيمات ومحطات تموين ومراقبة. وتضرب كل ما هو فلسطيني على أرض لبنان. وكانت المعلومات التي أمدت بها أمينة الموساد، تلك التي تكشفتها من خلال غرفة السنترال السرية، هي بلا شك معلومات حيوية للغاية، لا تحتمل التأويل أو الشك. . تجيء عبر أحاديث صانعي القرار أنفسهم . . من أعلى مستويات القيادة الفلسطينية. إنها سلسلة طويلة من التبليغات التي أودت بحياة العشرات من الشباب الفدائي المكافح أشعرت أمينة بأهمية دورها . . وقوة مركزها، دون إحساس ولو ضئيل بالندم . . بل ازدياد مستمر في حدة الغضب لضراوة الثأر لفقد زوجها الحبيب موشيه.

*

----------


## ليلة عشق

*الأصدقاء الجدد
كانت الحكومة الاسرائيلية مصممة على تدمير البنية العسكرية الفلسطينية في جنوب لبنان، وكانت جهودها لمتابعة مصالحها في لبنان تشمل دبلوماسية سرية. فقد حدث اتصال وثيق بين الموساد وميليشيات لبنان المسيحية - الكتائب - منذ ذلك العام - 1974 - حين كان الزعماء المسيحيون يخشون فقدان السيطرة التي يتمتعون بها، عندما شكل منافسوهم المسلمون اللبنانيون ائتلافاً مع الفلسطينيين الكثيرين في لبنان، فزادوا بذلك قوة . . ونفوذاً. وبدأوا يطالبون بنصيب أكبر في الفطيرة السياسية. لكن السياسيين المسيحيين رفضوا أية إصلاحات في نظام يناسبهم كثيراً . 
من هنا .. تم إقناع زعيمي الميليشيا المسيحية، ( كميل شمعون وبيار الجميل )  بالدخول في اتصالات سرية مع الدولة اليهودية. وقد عقد شمعون - الذي كان رئيس جمهورية سابق، والجميل - وكان وزيراً - محادثات سرية مطولة مع إسحاق رابين رئيس وزراء إسرائيل، بغية الحصول على مساعدات عسكرية وتدريبية لميليشيات الكتائب، للوقوف أمام قوة المسلمين والفلسطينيين.
ومنذ منتصف ذلك العام - 1974 - دعمت الموساد الاتصالات مع الكتائب على اعتقاد بأنها ستوفر مزايا هامة لإسرائيل، أهمها إسكات المقاومة الفلسطينية في جنوب لبنان، والتجسس على الجيش السوري. لذلك .. كانت صفوف طويلة من عملاء الموساد تعمل في لبنان باطمئنان، وبلا خوف من السلطات اللبنانية. لكن الخوف كان منبعه جهاز المخابرات الفلسطيني برئاسة علي حسن سلامة، الذي استطاع بنفسه كشف أكثر من عشرين عميلاً للموساد بين صفوف المقاومة . . أعدمهم بنفسه، وأحاط كل غريب بدوائر من الشكوك والريب.
وقد كان من الطبيعي أن يصبح زعماء الميليشيا المسيحية في لبنان أصدقاء إسرائيل، وذراعها القوية لضرب الفلسطينيين بعد ذلك . . وارتكاب أبشع المذابح بحق الشعب المقهور.انتهزت أمينة المفتي هذا التقارب اللبناني / الإسرائيلي، وسعت خلف بشير الجميل - ابن بيار - الذي كان محامياً في بلد لا قانون فيها، فجمعت عنه حصيلة هامة من المعلومات أمدت بها الموساد.وعرف عن بشير أنه جريء . . وماكر . . وإجرامي. فرغم كونه أصغر ستة أبناء لبيار، تقدم بسرعة . . ولم يبد أي تردد في قتل حلفائه المسيحيين - أفراد أسرتي شمعون وفرنجية - حتى أصبح مسؤولاً عن أكبر ميليشيا مسيحية في لبنان .

*

----------


## ليلة عشق

*الحلقة الثالثة - رأس الحية

وفي الأول من أكتوبر 1974 عندما كانت بغرفة المراقبة السرية بالسنترال، صعقت وهي تستمع الى حوار ساخن بين علي حسن سلامة وأحد مساعديه، وأدركت أنها النهاية المؤكدة للملك حسين. بل ولمؤتمر القمة العربي في الرباط. ولنقرأ معاً ما كتبته في مذكراتها عن أحداث ذلك اليوم. تقول أمينة:
كنت بالغرفة السرية منهمكة في عملي، تمتد أسلاك جهاز التسجيل الى جواري،  كان الغرفة الواسعة ذات بابين، أحدهما مغلق دائماً ولا يفتح إلا بإذن خاص وهو يؤدي الى الممر الرئيسي، أما الباب الآخر فسري ويشكل جزءاً من دولاب حائط كبير، ويتصل بسلم خلفي صاعد. كنت أنصت الى حوار هادئ بين عبد الوهاب الكيالي زعيم جبهة التحرير العربية التي ترتبط بحزب البعث العراقي، وأحمد جبريل زعيم جبهة التحرير الشعبية التي نفذت عملية فدائية ناجحة في إسرائيل منذ فترة وجيزة. وأصابني الملل لتفاهة الحوار بينهما، فالتفت الى مارون الذي انتبه اليّ وسألته عمن يعرف سر هذه الحجرة المثيرة، فأجابني بأنهم نفر قليل، وإجراءات دخولها تخضع لتعقيدات وقيود كثيرة. وأنه لولا الأربعين ليرة التي دفعها للحارس الخاص للغرفة، ما استطاعا الدخول أبداً. كان مارون يحدثني بنبرة مليئة بالثقة بما يدل على أنه قام بعمل بطولي لأجلي، 
اقتحمت خطوط عرفات وحواتمة وأبو إياد فوجدتها مغلقة. وحينما فكرت في إيقاف جهاز التسجيل طرأة ببالي فكرة التجسس على تليفون سلامة.
لقد كان الوقت قبل منتصف الليل بقليل، وسلامة يتحدث مع أحد رفقائه ويدعى أبو نضال . ضغطت على زر التسجيل وأحكمت السماعتين فوق أذني وانتبهت للحوار بينهما.  عندها اقشعر بدني كله وبدأ شعر رأسي كأنه يتصلب . . وينتصب، وأنا أستمع الى سلامة يقول في ثورة (التل (2) وحده لا يكفي . علينا برأس الحية صديق اليهود، ومؤتمر الرباط فرصتنا الأكيدة فلنكن حذرين . . وشجعان . الله معك يا أبو نضال). هناك إذن تخطيط لاغتيال الملك حسين في الرباط . . وتبنت العملية منظمة أيلول الأسود.
وحين نزعت الأسلاك كانت رأسي تدور وتدور فسألت مارون أن يؤمن الطريق لأخرج. وفي شقتي لم أقو على الانتظار لأبدل ملابسي، فأرسلت على الفور برسالتي الخطيرة الى الموساد. وبعد ست وثلاثين دقيقة جاءتني رسالة تطلب مني إعادة البث. فأيقنت أن القلق ركب رؤوس القيادة في إسرائيل، خوفاً على صديقهم العربي الأوحد. . الملك حسين. . ومرت ثلث الساعة إلا دقيقة واحدة، وجاءتني رسالة أخرى تحمل أمراً هو غاية في العجب. . والدهشة. إذ أمرت بالبحث عن وسيلة لدخول شقة علي حسن سلامة بحجة تطبيب عياله. فحتى تلك اللحظة. . لم أكن أعلم أن لسلامة أولاد . . وزوجة أخرى تمت بصلة قرابى لمفتي فلسطين الحاج أمين الحسيني. وقلت في نفسي: أترضى ملكة جمال الكون - جورجينا رزق - بدور الزوجة الثانية؟؟ يا لسلامة المحظوظ الهانئ السعيد. . !!

*

----------


## ليلة عشق

*شبكة الأربعة
لم تكن فكرة اغتيال الملك حسين ناشئة من فراغ. فالفلسطينيون رأوا منه أكثر مما تصوروا. . فمنذ عام 1970 وهو مرتبط بعلاقات وثيقة بالإسرائيليين خوفاً على عرشه. واجتمع بموشي ديان لمرات عديدة في محادثات سرية، في ذلك الوقت كان اللاجئون الفلسطينيون يشكلون نحن نصف سكان مملكته، ويشكلون أيضاً مصدر إزعاج متزايد له، بقيامهم بعمليات فدائية داخل الضفة الغربية انطلاقاً من الأردن، يرد عليها الإسرائيليون بالمثل، ويضغطون على الملك لوقف تلك العمليات، بتوجيه ضربة للفلسطينيين تفتت قوتهم وقواتهم.
وقد كان . . ومات عشرات الآلاف من الأبرياء فيما سمي بأيلول الأسود عام 1970. وهو الاسم الحركي للفرقة السرية الخاصة التابعة لعرفات، والتي يترأس عملياتها علي حسن سلامة الذي نفذ أولى عملياتها باغتيال وصفي التل، ثم توالت العمليات في عواصم أوروبا ضد الإسرائيليين. وبعد حرب أكتوبر توصل العرب في الجزائر الى صيغة رسمية وهي أن منظمة التحرير الفلسطينية هي الممثل الشرعي والوحيد للشعب الفلسطيني. وشكل هذا الأمر خلافاً جوهرياً مع الملك حسين، الذي كان يدعي لنفسه هذا الحق. حتى جاء شهر يوليو 1974، ومعه خطوة هامة، عندما اتفق الملك حسين والسادات على صيغة أخرى تحفظ ماء وجه الملك. وهي أن منظمة التحرير الفلسطينية هي الممثل الشرعي للفلسطينيين، باستثناء الفلسطينيين الذين يعيشون في المملكة الهاشمية. فأثار البيان منظمة التحرير، وفكر سلامة جدياً في ضرورة التخلص من الملك حسين.
وحالف الحظ الملك، عندما تمكنت السلطات المغربية من إلقاء القبض على وحدتي كوماندوز فلسطينيتين، وصلتا من أسبانيا لاغتياله، وتم التعتيم على الأمر خاصة وقد حضر عرفات المؤتمر، وحقق نجاحاً كبيراً في الحصول على أكبر دعم عربي لشرعية منظمة التحرير. وبموجب مقررات مؤتمر الرباط، أصبحت المنظمة مسؤولة عن وضع الاستراتيجية التي تراها كفيلة باستعادة الحقوق المشروعة للفلسطينيين، أي أن المنظمة مطالبة باتخاذ مواقف محددة وواضحة: هل هي تريد تحرير فلسطين كلها أم جزء منها تقام عليه الدولة الفلسطينية. . ؟

وفي هذه الحالة . . كيف تستطيع إعداد الوسائل التي تمكنها من الوصول الى هذا الهدف؟. وهل هي تريد الوصول اليها بجهدها الخاص أو بالتنسيق بين استراتيجيتها والاستراتيجية العربية، وعلى وجه التحديد بين استراتيجيتها واستراتيجية مصر وسوريا - اللتين تعملان تحت قيادة عسكرية موحدة - باعتبارهما أقوى دول المواجهة في المنظمة. أو هل تريد المنظمة العودة الى قرار التقسيم الصادر عن الأمم المتحدة عام 1948؟ . . أو تريد إقامة دولة فلسطينية في الضفة الغربية وقطاع غزة؟ . . وفي هذه الحالة . . هل هي مستعدة للاعتراف بقرار مجلس الأمن رقم 242 إذا ما عدلت الفقرة التي تتحدث عن "اللاجئين الفلسطينيين" الى "الشعب الفلسطيني"؟ . . وفي هذه الحالة . . هل هي مستعدة للذهاب الى مؤتمر جنيف؟ . . وإذا ما قررت الذهاب الى جنيف كيف يمكن حل مشكلة اعترافها بالوجود الإسرائيلي في فلسطين؟ . . او باعتراف إسرائيل بها؟. . أي الاعترافين يجب أن يسبق الآخر؟ . . عشرات الأسئلة طولبت أمينة المفتي بالتجسس على أعضاء اللجنة التنفيذية العشرة لتكشف نواياهم. والأعضاء هم خليط لكافة التيارات الفلسطينية، فهناك التيارات اليمينية المتطرفة، واليسارية والمحايدة، والمتعصبة، بعضهم شيوعيون وآخرون معارضون لهم وللماركسيين، وهناك ديموقراطيون و . . و . . الخ .
كل هذه التيارات المختلفة، متفقة فيما بينها على الاستراتيجية العامة. فالهدف - هو تحرير فلسطين، وإن كان هناك اختلاف في التكتيك طلب منها أيضاً معرفة المصادر المالية للمنظمة ومخازن السلاح في سوريا، ورأي القيادة العليا في مسألة القدس  لذلك . . 
انشغلت أمينة بشكل لم يسبق له مثيل. . وساعدها مارون ومانويل في نوبات التنصت على تليفونات القيادات الفلسطينية، بل إنها استطاعت تجنيد صديقتها خديجة زهران التي طُلقت من زوجها اللبناني، فتزوجت بغيره وطلقت منه أيضاً، وسقطت في شبكة أمينة المفتي في أحلك لحظات ضعفها وحاجتها الى النسيان . . والمغامرة. . والثراء. رباعي عجيب انطلق في مهام تجسسية صعبة، لإمداد الموساد بأخطر المعلومات عن الفلسطينيين الذين كانوا يستشعرون وجود مؤامرات لبنانية لتصفيتهم، وقالوا للبنانيين: إنكم لن تستطيعوا تصفيتنا لأنكم لا تملكون القوة الكافية لذلك. ونحن لا نريد منكم إلا تمهيد الطريق لنا الى فلسطين. والطريق الى فلسطين يمر بعينطورة وجونية، وهما منطقتان لبنانيتان مسيحيتان، إحداهما في الجبل والثانية على الساحل. فتساءل اللبنانيون: ماذا يفعل الفلسطينيون في الجبل وهو يبعد عن طريق فلسطين بأكثر من مائة كيلو متر؟ . . والحقيقة. . أن الطرفين كانا على حق. وتلك كانت مقدمة للحرب الأهلية اللبنانية.



*

----------


## ليلة عشق

*الجزء الخامس . . . الحلقة الأولى 

الخطأ المدمر
وفي يوم 22 نوفمبر 1974، دخل ياسر عرفات لأول مرة مبنى الأمم المتحدة في نيويورك، مطالباً بإلغاء دولة إسرائيل، وإقامة دولة ديموقراطية تتكون من العقائد الدينية الثلاثة - الاسلام والمسيحية واليهودية، والا فليس أمامهم سوى الكفاح المسلح. ويخرج وفد إسرائيل غاضباً ليصرح السفير الاسرائيلي بأن عرفات الذي قتل الأطفال اليهود، يحاول أن يقهر الدولة اليهودية بحجة فلسطين الديموقراطية.
وبعد أسبوع من لقاء نيويورك، بثت أمينة المفتي رسالة خطيرة الى الموساد، تتضمن هجوماً فلسطينياً مسلحاً سيتم بعد عدة ساعات على إحدى مدن الشمال. وقبلما تتخذ السلطات الاسرائيلية التدابير الأمنية الكافية كان ثلاثة من فدائي الجبهة الديموقراطية قد هاجموا مدينة بيت شين Bet Shean انطلاقاً من الأراضي الأردنية على غير المتوقع، وقتلوا أربعة إسرائيليين ثم جزوا رؤوسهم تماماً وكتبوا بدمائهم: "فليرحل أبناؤكم قبلما يلقوا مصيرنا. وبعد يومين تسلق أربعة فدائيين سور مطار دبي الدولي، وفتحوا نيران مدافعهم على الطائرة البريطانية التي كانت تتزود بالوقود في طريقها الى كلكتا وسنغافورة، فأصابوا أحد الهنود واحتجزوا 47 شخصاً كرهائن وصاروا بهم الى تونس، في ذات الوقت الذي أقر فيه السكرتير العام للأمم المتحدة حق الفلسطينيين في تقرير مصيرهم والعودة الى وطنهم، والموافقة على اختيار منظمة التحرير مراقباً في الأمم المتحدة.
وفي نهاية شهر يناير 1975 قال أبو إياد - مساعد عرفات - في تصريح له كالقنبلة: "إنني أعد بأن هذه الحادثة العارضة ستكون الأخيرة". وبهذا التصريح، لم يعد هناك وجود لمنظمة أيلول الأسود. إذ غطت الحرب الأهلية اللبنانية على كل شيء. وأصبح مقاتلو أيلول الاسود يكرسون جهودهم لمهام أخرى. وعندما طلبت أمينة الإذن بمغادرة بيروت الى تل أبيب، أعيد تذكيرها بإيجاد فرصة مناسبة لدخول شقة علي حسن سلامة ومحاولة الحصول على القوائم السرية لرجال مخابراته في أوروبا، وخطط العمليات المستقبلية المطروحة. وعلى ذلك انتهزت أمينة فرصة لقائها بسلامة في الكورال بيتش كالمعتاد، وسألته في خطأ فادح عن أولاده. فدهش الرجل الذي لم يحدثها عنهم من قبل مطلقاً. وبحاسته الأمنية العالية ملأه الشك تجاهها، وقرر البحث عن ماضيها وطلب من رجاله في عمان إعادة موافاته ببيانات عن الطبيبة الأردنية أمينة داود المفتي، التي يعيش اهلها بحي صويلح أرقى وأروع أحياء عمان.
فجاءه الرد بأنها بالفعل طبيبة أردنية، غادرت وطنها الى النمسا للدراسة، ولمشاحنات مع أهلها قررت ألا تعيش بعمان. اطمأن سلامة لتحريات رجاله. . وتجددت ثقته بأمينة، لكن بلاغاً سرياً من أوروبا وصل الى مكتب المخابرات، قلب الأمور كلها رأساً على عقب.


*

----------


## ليلة عشق

*الرسالة الأخيرة
أفاد البلاغ أن شاباً فلسطينياً في فرانكفورت، صرح لأحد المصادر السرية بأنه تقابل مع أحد الفلسطينيين في فيينا، وبعد عدة لقاءات بينهما في حانات المدينة ومقاهيها، أخبره بأن له صديقة نمساوية يهودية، ماتت إثر تعاطيها جرعة زائدة من عقار مخدر، تزوج شقيقها الطيار من فتاة عربية مسلمة، وهربت معه الى إسرائيل خوفاً من اكتشاف أمرها وملاحقة أجهزة المخابرات العربية لها. وأن الفتاة كانت تدرس الطب في النمسا، وانتقلت الى لبنان بعدما أسقط السوريون طائرة زوجها، الذي اعتبر مفقوداً.كان البلاغ يحمل نبرة عالية من الشك، فلو أن الأمر صحيح إذن فهناك جاسوسة عربية بين الفلسطينيين. وطلب سلامة إعادة استجواب الشاب في فرانكفورت، ولو اضطروا لأخذه الى النمسا ليدلهم على الفلسطيني الآخر. وذيل سلامة أوامره بضرورة السرعة، والى حين تصله معلومات آخرى، طلب حصر كل الطبيبات العربيات المتطوعات في المستشفيات الفلسطينية. . واللبنانية أيضاً.
كان علي حسن سلامة شاباً ذكياً . . خارق الذكاء. شاهد بنفسه مقتل والده بيد اليهود وهو في الخامسة عشرة من عمره. ففرت به أمه من الرملة الى نابلس في الأردن. وعاش مثل آلاف الفلسطينيين في مخيم بائس يفتقر الى المياه والكهرباء. وفي نابلس أكمل تعليمه وكان دائماً من المتفوقين، لا يأبه بمطاردات الفتيات له برغم وسامته وجسمه الرياضي. فقد كان لا يهتم إلا بالسياسة فقط. وبعدما حصل على الثانوية العامة بتفوق، حصل على منحة للدراسة بالجامعة الأميركية في بيروت، التي كانت مجمتعاً لكبار المثقفين الفلسطينيين.
واكتسب في الجامعة سمة الزعيم السياسي، حيث جمع من حوله الطلبة وألقى فيهم الخطب الثورية، وكان تأثيره يتزايد بينهم بعدما عرف لدى الجميع أن والده مات بين الإسرائيليين.وكان يقول دائماً "لقد نسونا وإذا لم نفعل شيئاً سنبقى دائماً في الطين والوحل . . أذلاء. . بلا وطن". وتخرج من الجامعة مهندساً ليلتقي بياسر عرفات الذي كان قد أسس منظمة التحرير الفلسطينية، وبعد هذا اللقاء تبدلت حياته كلها، إذ شغل منصب قائد القوة 17، ثم رئيس المخابرات الفلسطينية - رصد - ورئيس العمليات بمنظمة أيلول الأسود التي دوخت إسرائيل بعملياتها الفدائية المذهلة.
استغل علي حسن سلامة ذكاءه الشديد في تعقب الخونة والجواسيس، الذين يتم زرعهم بين صفوف المقاومة وتمكن من كشف عشرين منهم خلال فترة وجيزة، وحصل على دورات تدريبية على أيدي رجال المخابرات المصرية. إذ استهواه العمل الفدائي والكفاح، وعشق مطاردة عملاء الموساد أينما كانوا. وأفلت مرات ومرات من محاولات فاشلة لاغتياله، حيث كان يجيد التخفي . . ماكر كالثعلب. . جسور كالأسد. . صلب كالفولاذ. وبعدما جاءه البلاغ عن وجود طبيبة عربية متطوعة تعمل لصالح الموساد في بيروت، اكنت أمامه بعد ثلاثة أيام قائمة طويلة تضم أسماء 37 طبيبة. . أربعة منهن فقط حصلن على شهاداتهن العلمية من جامعات النمسا. وكن جميعاً آنسات . . إحداهن بالطبع كانت أمينة داود المفتي.
وفي انتظار التقرير الحاسم الذي سيجيء من أوروبا . . أمر سلامة بوضع الأربعة تحت المراقبة الصارمة طوال الأربع والعشرين ساعة. لقد كان السباق محموماً للوصل الى الحقيقة بأسرع ما يمكن . . وبينما الطقس مشحون بالشكوك والترقب، أحست أمينة بعيني الجاسوسة المدربة، بأن هناك عيوناً ترصدها. . ولا تترك لها مساحة من الحرية لتتحرك بيسر كما اعتادت دائماً. وأول ما فكرت فيه هو التخلص من جهاز اللاسلكي، دليل الإدانة الذي سيقدمها الى حبل المشنقة. فبثت رسالتها الأخيرة الى الموساد : (آر. كيو. أر. هناك من يراقبني ليل نهار منذ الأمس. أنا خائفة ومرتبكة. سأموت رعباً. أفيدوني. نفيه شالوم)
خبراء المخابرات دائماً يشفقون على العميل الخائف، خاصة إن كان مزروعاً ببلاد الأعداء. ويدركون جيداً حجم المعاناة النفسية الرهيبة التي تغشى تفكيره، وقد تقود مسلكه الى نقطة النهاية والسقوط، بسب وقوعه في حالة ضعف تدمر أعصابه، وتعصف بجرأته وبثباته. وهم في تلك الحالات يفضلون أن يفر عميلهم بحياته وبأي ثمن. لذلك ردوا على أمينة بعد أقل من نصف الساعة: (ضعي الجهاز بسلة قمامة الشقة العلوية. إحرقي الشفرة. غادري بيروت بهدوء الى دمشق بطريق البر. ستجدين رسالة بمقهى "الشام".). تنفست أمينة الصعداء، وشرعت فوراً في تنفيذ أوامر رؤسائها.
لقد كان عليها ألا تلتقي بأحد أفراد شبكتها. . لكن يجب تحذيرهم من السعي اليها. لذلك اتصلت من الشارع بخديجة زهران وأخبرتها أنها في طريقها الى دمشق للسياحة.

يتبع

تحياتي 
ليلة عشق

*

----------


## ليلة عشق

*الحلقة الثانية
 حملت أمينة حقيبة يدها الصغيرة وغادرت شقتها، لتدور بعدها في شوارع بيروت أشرس عملية هروب ومطاردة بين الجاسوسة الخائفة ومطارديها. وفي موقف السيارات المتجهة إلى دمشق اعتقدت بأنها أفلتت من المراقبة، حتى إذا ما صعدت إلى الباص واطمأنت في مقعدها، فوجئت برجلي أمن يقفان إلى جوارها، فألجمها الخوف وانخرست . . واعتقدت بأنها النهاية الحتمية لمشوار خيانتها، فقررت بألا تموت على أيدي الفلسطينيين. وبلا وعي . . انطلقت أصابعها في لحظة كالبرق، تبحث عن كبسولة سم السيانيد بين خصلات شعرها. لكن أيدي رجلا الأمن كانت الأسرع، إذا انقضت عليها كما تنقض حية الكوبرا على فريستها، واقتيدت إلى سيارة بيجو استيشن مفتوحة الأبواب كانت تنتظر خلف الباص، يقف إلى جوارها رجلان آخران جامدي الملامح. وقبلما تبلغ أمينة البيجو فشلت ساقاها عن حملها، فاضطر الرجلان إلى رفعها عن الأرض رفعاً، وألقيا بها إلى داخل السيارة التي انطلقت كالريح إلى حي الفكهاني، تسبقها سيارة أودي - 80 - إل إس نقل أربعة رجال مدججين بالسلاح.وأمام أحد المباني بالقرب من المدينة الرياضية، سحب الرجال العميلة المغماة إلى الداخل، حيث أودعت في غرفة ضيقة تحت الأرض، تكبل يديها من الخلف سلسلة حديدية طويلة ربطت إلى الحائط. لم يكن لدى المخابرات الفلسطينية - رصد - حتى وهم يراقبونها دليل واحد ضدها. فالتقرير لم يصل بعد من أوروبا ليؤكد براءتها من عدمه. لكن حينما أمسك رجال الأمن بها كانت ملامحها كلها تنطق بالخوف وتضج بالرعب، ولأنهم اعتادوا تلك الملامح التي ترسم عادة على وجوه الخونة، أيقنوا بأن الأمر جد خطير . . خطير جداً. وأن الطبيبة المتطوعة متورطة في جرم ثم خاصة . . بعدما تعرضت المادة السائلة بالكبسولة للتحليل، واتضح أنها سم السيانيد الذي تكفي نقطة واحدة منه لقتل فيل بالغ.
لقد كان لا بد من تركها هكذا لعدة أيام بدون استجواب، حتى تنهار إرادتها إلى الحضيض من ناحية، ولمحاولة امتلاك أدلة مادية من ناحية أخرى. وعلى ذلك . . قام فريق متخصص بتفتيش شقتها تفتيشاً غاية في الدقة. . ولعدة مرات فشل في العثور على دليل واحد يدينها، فالعميلة المدربة . . وبرغم خوفها الشديد، وجدت أمامها الفرصة الطويلة لإزالة أي آثار أو أدلة قد تقودها إلى الموت. ولم تترك خلفها سوى المصحف الشريف وقد انتزعت من منتصفه عدة صفحات، هي في مجملها كل سورة "بني إسرائيل"، وصفحة ونصف من سورة "الكهف" وكان هذا الأمر يمثل لغزا محيراً لرجال رصد، الذين فشلوا في "رصد" العميلة دون أن تلقي بظلالها عليهم.

كان جهاز الأمن والمخابرات - رصد - يعمل في تلك الفترة تحت قيادة أبو إياد "صلاح خلف" الأب الروحي للمخابرات الفلسطينية ولمنظمة أيلول الأسود، برئاسة علي حسن سلامة رئيس العمليات والدينامو المحرك والعبقري الفذ. ويعد الجهاز أكثر العناصر المكونة سرية داخل منظمة التحرير الفلسطيني، فهو جهاز الاستخبارات الأولية، وعمليات مكافحة الجاسوسية، وبه وحدة سرية لعمليات الخاصة، وله مكاتب في كل من لبنان ومصر والأردن والمملكة العربية السعودية والكويت وسوريا. ويصعب تقدير عدد أعضائه على وجه الدقة. وأبو إياد  هو معلم الجواسيس الأول في منظمة التحرير الفلسطينية، والمسئول عن أمنها وجهازها السري، وهو أيضاً حلقة الاتصال الرئيسية بينها وبين الجبهات المعارضة، وأحد العناصر الضالعة في تخطيط وتنفيذ عملية ميونيخ، وكان هو الذي أمر في 1973 بالاستيلاء على السفارة السعودية في الخرطوم وقتل السفير الأميركي ونائبه، كما لعب دوراً رئيسياً في حادث مقتل السفير الأمريكي فرانسيس ميلوي في بيروت عام 1976، وكذلك في عشرات العمليات المسلحة الأخرى. وما إن وضع أمام أبو أياد تقرير كامل عن أمينة المفتي، حتى ذم شفتيه ملقياً برأسه الى مسند كرسيه، ينظر الى حلقات دخان سجائره المتشابكة في صمت طويل . . وقال لسلامة في وجوم: يجب ألا نعاقب امرأة عربية دون أدلة قطعية قوية تؤكد إدانتها. فلننتظر تقرير رجالنا في أوروبا. وحتى يصل التقرير فلا عقاب ولا استجواب.
هكذا قبعت أمينة في زنزانتها المظلمة بباطن الأرض تترقب الموت ببطء، وتنسل من عروقها نبضات القوة رويداً رويداً، حتى استحالت الدقائق عندها الى جحيم ما بعده جحيم . وانقلب الانتظار الى وحش مسعور يفتك بعقلها ووجدانها.



*

----------


## ليلة عشق

*كان رجال المخابرات الفلسطينية في أوروبا يلهثون خلف الشاب الفلسطيني العابث، يرفقهم الشاب الآخر صاحب البلاغ، والذي استقدموه من فرانكفورت رأساً الى فيينا. فهو الوحيد الذي يمكنه التعرف عليه بسهولة. هكذا جابوا شوارع فيينا وحدائقها  دون جدوى، وكأنما انشقت الأرض وابتلعته. ولم يكن أمام الرجال إلا طريقة واحدة - غاية في الخطورة - لاستجلاء الحقيقة من مصادرها الرسمية، وهي البحث عن سجلات مكتب "الزواج من أجانب". وكان الخوف كل الخوف من لفت انتباه رجال الموساد في النمسا الى ما ينقبون عنه، لذلك كانت عملية البحث تتم تحت ستار كثيف من السرية . . والتكتم . وبواسطة خطاب مزور صادر عن السفارة الأردنية في فيينا، يخاطب إدارة مكتب الزواج من أجانب، أمكن الوصول الى عنوان شقتها والى حقيقة الزواج المحرم. وفي الحال طار أحد الضباط الى بيروت يحمل صورة رسمية من عقد الزواج، في ذات الوقت الذي اقتحم فيها رجال رصد شقة أمينة المفتي بفيينا، حيث عثروا على أجندة متوسطة الحجم، سجلت بها أمينة مذكراتها وتفاصيل عملها في بيروت قبل رحلتها التدريبية الأولى لإسرائيل.
هكذا انكشف الأمر دون أن يلاحظ رجال الموساد المنتشرون في النمسا أي شيء، أو يخطر ببالهم أن رجالاً يفوقونهم ذكاء ينقبون عن ماض غامض لعميلتهم المدربة. تجمعت كل الأدلة على مكتب أبو إياد الداهية، ولم يكن أمامه سوى محاصرة أمينة والسيطرة عليها، لتكشف النقاب عما أبلغته للموساد، ودورها الحقيقي في ترصد حركة المقاومة، خاصة بعد فشل عدة عمليات فدائية كان وراءها جاسوس خفي، وأيضاً. . لترشد عن بقية أعضاء شبكتها في بيروت أو خارجها.
كانت هناك خطط عديدة لاستجواب الخونة والجواسيس يتبعها رجال المخابرات الفلسطينية. أما والحالة هنا لامرأة عربية خائنة فالوضع يختلف. إنها إحدى الحالات النادرة التي تواجه أبو إياد ورجاله. لذلك، اقترح علي حسن سلامة الاعتماد على خطة جديدة تناسب الحالة، تقوم على إيهامها بأن زوجها موشيه كان أسيراً لدى السوريين، وقد أُطلق سراحه منذ أيام ضمن فريق من الأسرى في عملية مبادلة نشرت عنها الصحف. وكان الغرض من كل ذلك إشعار الجاسوسة بعقدة الذنب، لتحس بالندم الشديد على ما ارتكبته فتعترف بلا إكراه أو تعذيب. 
وعلى ذلك . . . سربوا اليها إحدى الصحف اليومية وقد تصدرت صفحتها الأولى صورة زوجها الأسير وسط العديد من زملائه، قبلما يغادرون سوريا الى اسرائيل برفقة رجال الصليب الأحمر. كانت هناك بالطبع نسخة وحيدة لتلك الصحيفة طبعت خصيصاً لأجل المهمة المحددة. وما إن قرأت أمينة الخبر، حتى لفها صمت غمس بالذهول، وقد جحظت عيناها لهول الصدمة والمفاجأة، وانطلق من جوفها صوت نحيب رتيب كأنه العواء. وليس هناك أبلغ مما كتبته بنفسها عن تلك اللحظة الخطيرة من حياتها.


*

----------


## ليلة عشق

*الحلقةالثالثة..الأشباح في الزنزانة

تقول أمينة في مذكراتها (وفي السادس من سبتمبر عام 1975 (!!!)، كنت أحاول أن ألملم ذاتي المبعثرة داخل زنزانة ضيقة حقيرة، مقيدة بالجنازير الى الحائط، عندما انفتح الباب في الصباح، ودخل الحارس المسلح ذو الشارب الكثيف يحمل فطوري المكون من رغيف وشريحة جبن مطبوخ، وجلس أمامي كالمعتاد يتصفح جريدته، ويناولني قضمة بعد قضمة، عندما لمحت الخبر بالصفحة الأولى:
يا الهي . . إنه موشيه . . نعم موشيه . . صورته تتصدر الصفحة ومن تحتها اسمه كاملاً. خيل ألي انني أحلم . . أطير الى الأفق وأكبو - حلقومي يتشقق ورأسي تتأرجح غصباً عني. وكأنني أفيق من غيبوبة الموت، رجوت الحارس أن يقرأ على ما كتب فنهرني ساخراً . .  صرخت متوسلة اليه أن يقرأ. فأغلق فمي بالرغيف ولطمني بقسوة على وجهي وهو يردد: مالك والصحيفة أيتها المومس الحقيرة. . ؟ لفظت الرغيف وابتهلت اليه فبسط الصفحة أمامي على الأرض. . فانحنيت أقرأ لا أصدق، حتى انكفأت على وجهه كالمنومة، أعض البلاط . . وألعق الحسرة . . والفرحة، وألعن عمراً ذاب في الإرهاق والغضب.
لست أدري بالضبط كنه تلك الأحاسيس الجياشة التي اجتاحتني، خليط عجيب من المشاعر تكاد تعصف بي، وتفتك برأسي. كم كنت في شوق لأن أصرخ . . وأصرخ . . وأصرخ . . وأمزق وجهي بأظافري حتى يدمى، لكن يداي مشدودتان بالسلاسل، ولا قبل لي إلا بالصراخ، فصرخت . . صرخت من أعماق شراييني وأنسجتي، وجذبت قوة صرخاتي من قلبي وأعصابي، إذ جثم على صدري حمل ثقيل من الندم . . ينزف منهم الدم في فورة كالبركان، وينزلق على أرض الغرفة فأحس به ساخناً لزجاً، يا إلهي . . إنها أشباح عشرات الضحايا الذين قتلتهم بغبائي . . وقذارتي. تطوف الأشباح من حولي في حلان مرعب، ينبعث منها صوت هدير مخيف، فأضحك . . ثم أصرخ. . وأضرب رأسي في الهواء لأصرف الأشباح عني، وأفيق على موشيه الحبيب . . جاء لينقذني من عذاباتي . . وانحناءات عمري القاتلة

مدرسة أبو داود
وفي الثامن من ستبمبر 1975، بعد تسعة أيام من اعتقالها، اقتيدت امينة داود المفتي الى مكتب أبو داود  حيث جرى استجوابها بذات الأسلوب الذي استخدمه جهاز المخابرات الألماني - الجستابو - مع الأسرى والجواسيس أيام الحرب العالمية الثانية. وهو أسلوب يعتمد على التوسل بعلم النفس في كسر حدة الخوف لدى الجاسوس، دون اللجوء الى أي وسيلة من وسائل الضغط أو التعذيب، مع محاصرته بوابل من المعلومات التي تم جمعها عنه وعن رؤسائه، فيضطر مذعناً الى الاعتراف بكل ما لديه حيث يرى أنه لا ضرورة للإنكار، طالما انكشفت كل الأسرار التي كان يعتقد أنها مجهولة. ولكي نشرح أسلوب أبو داوود في استجواب العميلة، علينا أن نقرأ الشهادة الرسمية التي أداها الملازم "سكراف" من المخابرات الألمانية، أمام هيئات التحقيق الأميركية بعد انتهاء الحرب العالمية الثانية وهزيمة ألمانيا. فقد شكلت في أمريكا هيئة للتحقيق مع بضع مئات من الطيارين الأمريكيين الذين أسروا في ألمانيا النازية، وكانوا متهمين بالخيانة وإفشاء الأسرار الحربية عقب أسرهم، ولكنهم نفوا جميعاً أنهم تفوهوا بأي سر، كما أكدوا أن أحداً لم يضربهم أو يمتهنهم، وبالتالي لم يحاول أي إنسان أن يرغمهم على الإدلاء بأي أقوال، وقد استدعى الأمر إحضار سكراف للمثول أمام إحدى هيئات التحقيق الأميركية، لاستجوابه في شأن التقارير التي كان يرفعها بعد استجوابه لكل طيار أسير.
وقد كان لشهادته هذه أكبر الأثر في تبرئة ساحة هؤلاء الطيارين. يقول سكراف:
خلال سني الحرب الطويلة المريرة، قمت منتصباً في وضع الانتباه ضارباً كعبي أكثر من خمسمائة مرة، مؤدياً التحية العسكرية في أصح أوضاعها لضابط طيار أميركي، شاء حظه أن يقع أسيراً في أيدي قواتنا. وكنت أقدم نفسي للأسير قائلاً في أدب وبشاشة: سيدي . . أنا الملازم سكراف . . وأنا مكلف بسؤالكم بضع أسئلة، هل لسيدي أن يجلس؟ . . من واجبي أن أذكرك بحقوقك التي تكفلتها لك اتفاقية جنيف لمعاملة أسرى الحرب، فلك أن تجيب على الأسئلة الثلاثة : اسمك . . ورقمك . . ورتبتك فقط ولا شيء خلاف ذلك . . سيجارة سيدي. . ؟ ويضيف الضابط الألماني: مر على مكتبي جميع طياري المقاتلات الأميركية والبريطانية الأسرى، وكالمعتاد فقد أجابوا على الأسئلة الثلاثة عند بدء أسرهم، ثم أرسلوا الى بعد ذلك للحصول منهم على المعلومات اللازمة، وأستيطع أن أقرر أن كل فرد من الخمسمائة ضابط الذين مروا بغرفتي، قد أدلى بكل المعلومات التي طلب مني أن أحصل عليها منهم، دون إهانة أو تعذيب، ذلك أنهم لقنوا عن الطريقة التي يتصرفون بها إذا ما وقعوا في الأسر، واحتمال التعذيب الشديد حتى يرغموا على الكلام. لكن . .غاب عنهم الحالة النفسية التي يكون عليها الأسير بعد اكتسابه لهذه الصفة، لمجرد شعور المرء بأنه أسير تتولد عنده ضغوط شديدة تشعره بعدم راحة الضمير كأنه المذنب، حتى ولو كان أسره خارجاً كلية عن إرادته، فيظل موطناً نفسه على مقاومة كل وسيلة لاستجوابه، وكان علينا أن نستغل هذه الحالة في عملنا، بأن نتصرف في معاملة الأسير على العكس تماماً مما يتوقع.


*

----------


## ليلة عشق

*الحية الناعمة
كان أبو داود ضابطاً من ضباط المخابرات الفلسطينية القلائل الذين تميزوا بأسلوب المهادنة في استجواب الجواسيس، وكان يرى أن تلك الطريقة هي الأنسب لمعاملة هؤلاء الخونة لإشعارهم بمدى فداحة الجرم الذي ارتكبوه. ومن خلال المعاملة الحسنة، بدلاً من التعذيب الذي يتوقعونه، يمتلكهم الإحساس بالذنب فيعترفوا. لكن يبدو أن فلسفة الألمان أيام الحرب العالمية الثانية، لم تكن ذات نفع مع جاسوسة محترفة مثل أمينة المفتي، التي دربت على كيفية مواجهة المواقف الصعبة، وترتيب الأفكار بحيث لا تخطئ إذا ما اضطرت الى سرد رواية ما مرتين.
وكانت تمارين الذاكرة التي أجادتها تماماً خير وسيلة لها للتمسك بأقوالها دون تغيير، وبرغم نفاذ صبر أبو داود الذي واجهها بمذكراتها التي كتبتها بخطها وخبأتها في شقتها في فيينا، إلا أن الجاسوسة أنكرت كل شيء. وعللت كتابة مذكراتها بما تحويه من تفاصيل غاية في الدقة، بأنها مريضة بالتوهم Delusion وبأحلام اليقظة، وقد تخيلت نفسها بالفعل عميلة إسرائيلية في بيروت نظراً لخيالها الخصب الجامح، ولتأثرها الشديد بقصة حياة الجاسوسة الهولندية الشهيرة مارجريت جيرترود "ماتا هاري"، وابنتها الجاسوسة باندا ماكلويد. هذا فضلاً عن رغبتها في الانتقام من العرب لفقد زوجها موشيه، وعجزها عن تحقيق ذلك، مع شعورها المتزايد بالغربة والكآبة، وإحساسها بالاضطهاد Persecution .
 كانت إجابتها المرتبة، وبكاؤها المستمر وتشجنات عضلات وجهها، أمر يدعو الى الاحساس بالأسف، فهي تخرج من مأزق تلو الآخر وكأنما أيام الاعتقال الانفرادي التسعة، كانت بالنسبة لها الفرصة الذهبية لترتيب الأفكار استعداداً للمواجهة المصيرية . لذلك . . كانت شكلاً - في غاية الثبات أمام المحقق. .
أما بالداخل . . فهناك عمليات عقلية معقدة تتفاعل . . وتحلل . . وتستنبط . . وتختزن . . وتتوهج. فتطلب المزيد من الماء بالسكر لتمنح بدنها المزيد من القوة  واليقظة. لكن ضابطاً كفئاً مثل أبو داود لم يكن من السهل أن يقنع بصدق إجابتها، فهو رجل حاد الذكاء عظيم الخبرة في تخصصه، حصل على دورات تدريبية عديدة على أيدي رجال المخابرات المصرية في تعقب الجواسيس، وقرأ كثيراً في علوم النفس والمنطق والطب العقلي، وتصنيفات الأمراض النفسية، وبرع في كيفية التعامل مع مرضى الخيانة والكذب، واستخلاص النتائج بعد تحليل دقيق للألفاظ والمدلولات، حتى اشتهر عنه امتلاكه لحاسة شم قوية تجاه الجواسيس، وقدرته الخارقة على اختراقهم والحصول على اعترافاتهم بسهولة، وإن اضطر في بعض الأحيان الى تغيير منهجه في الاستجواب، بما يتناسب وثقافة المتهم وذكائه وقدرته على المقاومة. فهو يستطيع أن يلعب بكل الكرات في تناسق وتتابع كأنه فريق كامل في ملعب شاسع.
هكذا تدرب أبو داود وأجاد . . وكان عليه أن يحاصر أمينة بأسرع ما يمكن، لكي لا يحس أعضاء شبكتها باختفائها الغامض فيفرون الى خارج البلاد. لكنه وقف حائراً أمام تلك المرأة الماكرة، التي استجمعت كل قواها دفعة واحدة وقاومته بشراسة لم يعهدها. . كانت تدافع عن مصيرها باستماتة من يوشك على الغرق. فهي تعلم في قرارة نفسها أن مستجوبها أشد منها ذكاءً وحدة . . وأشرس منها صلابة وقوة. ندان متضادان كل منهما يسعى الى هدف مغاير للآخر. ثمانية عشرة ساعة متصلة وأمينة لا زالت كما هي . . لم تضعف أو تنهار. . أو حتى تبدل كلمة واحدة من أقوالها. . وأبو داود يسألها السؤال نفسه عشرات المرات في دهاء وحنكة، وهي تجيب في مراوغة واستبسال. فكانت إجاباتها كلها متناسقة ماعدا نقطة واحدة لم تكن أبداً مقنعة، ألا وهي سم السيانيد، حيث بررت وجوده معها بأنها مصابة بالجنون الدوري Cyclothynia ، وهذا الأمر يسبب لها مضايقات وتشنجات تدفعها للتفكير بالانتحار.
ولما كان سم السيانيد غير متواجد بالأسواق أصلاً، وتستخدمه فقط أجهزة المخابرات للتخلص من ضحاياها، فقد كان الأمر مثيراً للشك ولا يقبل تأويلاً هشاً كالذي جاء على لسان أمينة. ومن هنا . . لم تكن أمام أبو داود سوى أساليب الاستجواب المعتادة، بعدما فشل في انتهاج نظرية الجستابو معها، وهي اللجوء الى العنف والتعذيب، وقد كان كارهاً لذلك جداً إلا أنه اضطر الى ذلك غصباً عنه، فهو كما قال يتعامل مع حية ناعمة الملمس. . كلما حاول الإمساك بها انزلقت من بين أصابعه هاربة. وأناب عنه زميله "أبو الهول" للتحقيق معها.


يتبع 

تحياتي 
ليلة عشق*

----------


## ليلة عشق

*الحلقة الرابعة - قنبلة من الغضب

كان رجال الموساد في غاية القلق والتوتر، فأمينة اختفت في بيروت قبل أن تتمكن من الهرب الى دمشق. لقد كانت غارقة في الذعر والهلع، وهو الأمر الذي يجعل الجاسوس في قمة حالات ضعفه وتفككه، فتسهل بذلك السيطرة عليه أثناء التحقيق، ومهما حاول التماسك واستجماع جرأته، فهو حتماً سينهار في النهاية ويعترف بكل شيء، ويرشد بسهولة عن أعضاء شبكته. وعندما أكد عملاؤهم في بيروت أن مانويل ومارون وخديجة طلقاء ولم يتم اعتقالهم، كان الأمر بالنسبة اليهم يعني إما أنها لم تعترف بعد، أو ان الثلاثة تركوا كشرك لاصطياد كل من يحاول الاتصال بهم. وربما كان الأمر برمته مجرد خطة خداعية متعددة الأطراف.
هكذا وقع رجال الموساد في تل أبيب في حيرة بالغة، وأمروا عيونهم في بيروت بالابتعاد تماماً عن الثلاثة الطلقاء مهما كان السبب. فهم يعلمون مدى شراسة المخابرات الفلسطينية في معاملة الجواسيس الأجانب حين استجوابهم، فما بالك والحالة هنا لجاسوسة أردنية خدعتهم وامتزجت بقادتهم، وتجولت بكل الأماكن العسكرية المحظورة في لبنان؟؟

كانت المشكلة عند الموساد أكبر بكثير من مجرد سقوط إحدى عميلاتها، المشكلة الحقيقة تكمن في حالة الهلع التي ستصيب بقية عملائهم في لبنان إذا ما نشر الخبر في الصحف، ساعتئذ فقط قد ينكشف آخرون أفلت منهم زمام الجرأة وانكسرت صلابتهم. . وباتوا عرضة لهدم شبكات إسرائيلية عديدة في بيروت تعمل في امان بعيداً عن الخوف . . الذي هو داء الشجاعة وقاتها. إذ عادة ما تكون الشجاعة التي يتحلى بها الجواسيس شجاعة هشة مصطنعة لا أرض صلبة لها أو جدران. تماماً هي كالسراب الذي تراه أيام القيظ في الصحراء . . مجرد وهم خادع. (!!).

أما أمينة المفتي . . فيالها من امرأة عجيبة . . متماسكة. فبرغم ابتلاعها طعم بقاء موشيه حياً ومبادلته بأسرى سوريين، إلا أن إحساسها بالذنب لم يطغ عليها أو يفتك بضميرها. لقد تقمصت شخصية أخرى أمام المحقق، وبدت بريئة مريضة بالوهم، وما كانت في حقيقتها إلا متخمة بالخيلاء Conceit والعظمة، فسيطرت عليها أوهام الانتصار، وترقبت مظاهر البطولة التي تنتظرها في إسرائيل، وستراها جلية في عيني زوجها العائد من الأسر. كانت تريد أن تؤكد له أنها امرأة أحبت . . وزوجة أدمنت العشق حتى الثمالة . . ومزقها غيابه الى ألف قطعة، تحولت كل واحدة منها الى قنبلة من الغضب . . ستنفجر حتماً في جسد العرب. أما قلبها . . فكان بركان ينفث حممه في وجه البشر . . وصراخ لوعتها عليه يصم أسماع الكون ويمزق سكونه.

وفي حبسها الانفرادي كانت تستعد للمعركة القادمة . . وتشحن ذاتها بكل ما تبقى لديها من قوة ومناورة، وتعيد تنظيم خطوط دفاعها أملاً في الإفلات. فقد كانت تعلم بأن أدلة إثبات خيانتها هشة ومن السهل تفنيدها. كذلك لم يضبط بعد أحد أعضاء شبكتها فيعترف عليها. لذلك وطنت نفسها على المقاومة والاستبسال في الإنكار والدفاع. فحتماً . . سيضيقون بها ولن يكون أمامهم سوى طردها خارج بيروت. لكن المفاجأة التي لم يتوقعها أحد مطلقاً، أن سلطات الأمن اللبنانية تدخلت، وأجبرت الفلسطينيين على الإفراج عن المعتقلة لتقوم هي بالتحقيق معها.


*

----------


## ليلة عشق

*لقاء في عالية
هكذا خرجت أمينة المفتي - وكما توقعت - منتصرة من حبسها، وتتسلمها السلطات اللبنانية التي رأت أنها بريئة، وأن الشكوك التي طالتها باطلة مجحفة. وأنها طبيبة عربية مخلصة لوطنها العربي أيما إخلاص. وكان أن خيرتها ما بين البقاء في بيروت أو مغادرة لبنان مع وافر الشكر ، فاختارت أمينة أن تغادر الى فيينا، وطالبت بوثيقة سفرها التي احتجزها الفلسطينيون .لقد رأى أبو إياد وعلي حسن سلامة وأبو داود، أن يسلموا أمينة للبنانيين احتراماً لسيادة الدولة اللبنانية، لكي لا تزداد الخلافات حدة، وتتصاعد في وقت كانت فيه الحرب الأهلية مشتعلة وفي طريقها لأن تدمر العلاقات الطائفية تماماً.
 لكن . . كانت لقاءات عديدة ومطولة قد تمت في عالية بين أبو إياد والشيخ بهيج تقي الدين وزير الداخلية اللبناني، لمحاولة الاتفاق على التعاون الأمني بينهما للحد من جيوش الجواسيس التي تجوب لبنان دون خوف. وفي اللقاء الأخير كان الوزير يجلس على الأرجوحة في حديقة منزله الصيفي وبيديه مسبحة طويلة يلعب بحباتها في هدوء، وهو يستمع بانتباه كبير الى ما يقوله أبو إياد:
إذا لم نتعاون يا شيخ بهيج فهناك خطر يهددنا ويهددكم معنا. إن التنسيق بين أجهزة الأمن اللبنانية وأجهزة أمن المقاومة أصبح أكثر من ضرورة . . لقد أصبح واجباً وطنياً.ويوافق الوزير على كلام القائد الفلسطيني . . ويتابع القائد:
- نحن على استعداد يا شيخ بهيج أن نضع معلوماتنا بتصرفكم. إن أجهزة رصدنا في الخارج وخاصة في أوروبا قوية، ونستطيع إذا تعاونا معاً أن نفسد أكثر من مخطط. فنحن لا نستطيع أن نعمل بمفردنا في لبنان، وأنتم لا تستطيعون العمل بمفردكم. علينا أن نتعاون.
ويوافق الشيخ بهيج مرة أخرى ويتابع أبو إياد:
- أعذرني على صراحتي سيادة الوزير، فالقضية خطيرة . . خطيرة جداً وأخطر مما تتصور. فنحن عندما قبضنا بعد عملية فردان 1973، على الفرنسي إيف رينيه دي توريس صاحب مطعم - إيف لي ميشو - كانت معلوماتنا تؤكد بأنه ضالع في العملية، وأنه يعمل لحساب إسرائيل في لبنان. وبالصدفة . . كان ببيروت مخرج جزائري من المتعاطفين مع حركة المقاومة اسمه محمد بوضياء. ولأن بوضياء يتقن الفرنسية فقد طلبنا منه أن يساعدنا في التحقيق مع الفرنسي. وبعد أن كاد الفرنسي أن يعترف قامت علينا القيامة، واشتد الضغط واتهمنا بأننا نمارس سلطات الدولة اللبنانية. فاضطررنا الى إطلاق سراحه، وسلمناه الى السلطات اللبنانية مع ملفه الكامل لكي تتابع التحقيق معه، لكننا فوجئنا بإطلاق سراحه بعد 24 ساعة من تسليمه، وبالسماح له بمغادرة لبنان الى فرنسا. وبعد شهر واحد . . تسلمنا رسالة من بوضياء يقول فيها بالحرف الواحد (ليس من قبيل الصدفة أن أصطدم بالفرنسي دي توريس الذي حققت معه في بيروت، في كل مكان أذهب اليه في باريس . . ). وبعد يومين من تسلمنا الرسالة، أغتيل بوضياء في باريس بعبوة ناسفة في سيارته. وقبل أيام . . ألقينا القبض على طبيبة أردنية تؤكد معلوماتنا أنها تتعامل مع الموساد، ومن جديد . . قامت القيامة فسلمناها مع ملفها الى السلطات اللبنانية، ومن جديد . . سمح لها بمغادرة بيروت الى فيينا. لكننا . . سيادة الوزير الموقر. . . . نطلب منكم مهلة للتحقيق معها مرة أخرى. . مهلة بسيطة لن تستغرق أكثر من ثلاثة أيام سنطلعكم بعدها على ما انتهينا اليه.
لقد كان هناك رجل يحمل الأوراق المغربية، اعترف لنا اعترافات كاملة بأنه عميل لإسرائيل وجاء للبنان أكثر من مرة للتجسس على أخبار المقاومة. ولدينا ملفات عن أكثر من عشرين عميلاً يحضرون الى لبنان وينزلون في أفخم الفنادق على أنهم رجال أعمال، نحن نعرفهم واحداً واحداً، واسماً اسماً، ونعرف أنهم عملاء، ولا نطلب منكم أن تعتقلوهم أو تحققوا معهم، ولكن نطلب فقط منعهم من دخول البلاد. إنه إجراء بسيط سيدي الوزير، فنحن أيضاً لا نريد اعتقالهم حرصاً على السيادة اللبنانية، ولكننا في الوقت نفسه لا نستطيع أن نقف مكتوفي الأيدي وحياتنا مهددة بالخطر.
كان الشيخ بهيج تقي الدين يستمع الى أبو إياد في ذهول. وما أن أنهى القائد الفلسطيني كلامه حتى وافق الوزير فوراً على مطلبه الخاص باعتقال أمينة المفتي مرة ثانية، والبحث في أمر العملاء الآخرين تمهيداً لمنعهم من دخول لبنان.
وهكذا . . عادت أمينة داود المفتي الى الجانب الفلسطيني، دون تدخل لبناني تحت أية ظروف في التحقيق.

*

----------


## ليلة عشق

*الحلقة الخامسة - كهف السعرانة

حبست أمينة مقيدة بالجنازير داخل زنزانتها الأولى بباطن الأرض، تمهيداً لاستجوابها بأسولب مغاير، يدفعها لأن تعترف بالحقيقة كاملة، وترشد عن شركائها في شبكة الجاسوية. لكن . . كانت هناك رؤية أمنية تحبذ نقلها الى خارج بيروت، بعيداً عن رحى الحرب الأهلية المشتعلة، وتحسباً لأية نوايا إسرائيلية خاصة بعد عملية فردان المشؤومة، واستغرق التفكير في مكان حجزها ساعات طويلة من الليل، ضمت أبو إياد، وعلي حسن سلامة، وأبو داود، وأبو الزعيم - في اجتماع خطير لتحديد مصير العميلة الاسرائيلية. لقد جلس أبو إياد صامتاً كعادته يشعل سيجارة من أخرى، تنتقل عيناه بين الرجال الثلاثة وهم يتجادلون، ويستعرضون الأماكن التي تصلح لإخفاء العميلة الماكرة. كان علي حسن سلامة يرى أن إبقاءها في المكان نفسه هو الأصوب، حيث تحيط بالمبنى الأسوار العالية، ومباني منظمة التحرير الفلسطينية في حي الفكهاني، لكن أبو الزعيم تشكك في كون المكان آمناً بالدرجة الكافية، فقد تخطط الموساد لاختطاف أمينة لرفع معنويات جواسيسها في لبنان، وللانتقام من علي حسن سلامة - الأمير الأحمر الذي أمرت جولدا مائير بإعدامه ثأراً لعملية ميونيخ، وأيضاً . . لاغتيال الفدائيين الثلاثة - عدنان وجمال الجاشي، وأبو العيسى - أبطال مذبحة ميونيخ الذين بقوا على قيد الحياة، ويقيمون تحت حراسة مشددة بمقر الجبهة الديموقراطية المحاور. 
أما أبو داود فقد اقترح أن يتم نقلها فوراً الى وادي البقاع حيث لن تستطيع الموساد التوصل الى مكانها، ويكون الأمر محاطاً بالسرية المطلقة تحسباً للوشايات، وبعيداً عن الخونة الذين يضعفون أمام الاغراءات الاسرائيلية من بين صفوف الفلسطينيين أنفسهم. وعند هذا الحد من الحديث نطق أخيراً أبو زياد وقال إن الأمر لا يستدعي كل هذا الخلاف، فعملية نقل أمينة من حسبها الآمن في بيروت الى مكان آخر ليس الغرض منه الخوف من الاسرائيليين، فهم لن يجرأوا على القيام بعملية كوماندوز أخرى مشابهة لفردان، لعلمهم بأننا اتخذنا شتى التدابير الأمنية لحماية منشآتنا ومقار إقاماتنا، وعيونهم التي تجوب شوارع بيروت بمختلف الجنسيات تنقل اليهم تلك الحقيقة وتؤكدها. إنما التفكير في عملية نقل أمينة لجهة أخرى يرجع الى كونها امرأة استشعرت الأمان في محبسها الحالي، ووضعت خطط دفاعها أمام مستجوبيها، ونقلها لمكان آخر أمر في حد ذاته محير بالنسبة لها: وسيشعرها بالخوف لأنها تجهل ما سيحدث معها وطالما هي خافت فقد فقدت تركيزها. وأرى أنه للوصول الى اعترافات سريعة منها، يجب نقلها الى مكان موحش وليكن كهف من كهوف الجنوب، فالتمسك بالحياة حتماً يدفع المرء لأن يضحي بكل ثمين. واعترافها بالتجسس لصالح الاسرائيليين لن يكون أبداً أثمن عندها من حياتها. ففكروا معاً في أي كهف ستأخذونها اليه.
عندئذ . . تهللت الوجوه استحساناً لرأي القائد، وجيء بخارطة كبيرة للجنوب اللبناني انكبوا عليها يفحصون عدة مواقع، الى أن انتهوا الى موقع كهف يقع الى الشرق من جسر القاسمية بين صيدا وصور، يبعد عن ساحل البحر المتوسط حوالي تسعة عشر كيلو متراً. أطلق عليه سكان المنطقة اسم "كهف السعرانة"، وتقع بالقرب منه بعض معسكرات منظمة التحرير الفلسطينية.*

----------


## ليلة عشق

*مقابل شربة ماء 
لمسافة ثمانين كيلو متراً أو يزيد، انطلقت في الليل السيارة الجيب التي تقل أمينة المفتي الى محبسها الجديد. كانت الأسيرة المغماة متهالكة تماماً لحرمانها من الطعام طوال يوم كامل، وما إن غادرت السيارة يتأبطها جنديان مفتولا العضلات، أحست بقشعريرة مخيفة تسري بأوصالها. فالمكان شبه خاو بلا حركات، صوت الأقدام الصاعدة وهي ترتطم بالصخور والحصى يزيدها هلعاً. قالت في وهن أنها جائعة فقيل لها أن لا طعام لديهم. كان الصعود شاقاً والأعصاب مرهقة تنبض بالتوتر، ونادراً ما تنامت الى مسامعها أصوات غريبة.
لكن هيئ لها أن هناك أياد أخرى عديدة ساعدت في صعودها الى المرتفع. حتى إذا ما وصلت الى نقطة ما. . أزالوا الكيس الأسود عن وجهها، لتصطدم بعدد جرار من الضباط والجنود واقفين في جمود وامتعاض تتدلى الرشاشات من أكتفاهم. وعندما اقتادوها الى الداخل أدركت رغم الإضاءة الباهتة أنها بداخل إحدى المغارات. لكنها فشلت في تخمين موقعها . . أفي الشمال هي أم بالوسط أو بالجنوب؟ كانت تحس بدوار عنيف كمن فقد اتجاهه واتزانه، واستسلمت للأيدي التي تدفعها بقسوة الى عمق الكهف الممتد بباطن الجبل تتدلى صخوره كالأشباح المعلقة، وتبدو نتوءاته في ظلال الضوء المتحرك كجنيات الأساطير المرعبة. . وفجأة . . شق الصمت القاتل المحيد بوقع الأقدام صراخاً مريراً. . كأن هناك من يقد اللحم من جسد حي. وكلما اقترب مصدر الصراخ ابتعدت إرادة الأسيرة وذهب عقلها. فتصبب منها العرق المالح . . وارتعد الجسد الناعم المنهك السخي بالأنوثة . . ففقدت الى الأبد بصيص أمل في النجاة، وبينما يتشقق حلقومها الجاف المر الرضاب، انطلق بولها غصباً عنها ساخناً يزيد الجسد جفافاً وانطفاء، ويولد لديها أقصى مشاعر الرعب والهلع، عندما وقفت أمام مشهد مروع أطلقت المرأة صرخة سحبتها من جذور أظافر أصابعها حتى شعر رأسها. مشهد هو بحق أفظع من وصف مذبحة بشرية حية. فقد رأت أمينة المفتي فتاة علقت من ساقيها الى الحائط، تمتد خيوط الدم من كل موضع في جسدها لتتجمع في النهاية في بقعة متجلطة أسفل رأسها، وشعرها الطويل المدلى يصل حتى لقرب البقعة تفور منه صنابير الدماء المتفجرة. . وأفاقت أمينة على صوت القائد كأنه الصاعقة:
- أيتها العاهرة . . ارتدي البنطلون والسترة. "هكذا ترتدي النساء المعتقلات، لكي لا تظهر عوراتهن أثناء التعذيب" وأشار الى أحد الجنود: حل قيودها حتى تبدل ملابسها.
سخرت أمينة في حسرة من نفسها . . . . وهي تقف مسلوبة الإرادة بالملابس العسكرية التي ارتدتها، ترمقهم في انكسار وهم يدقون الحلقات الحديدية بالجدار ليعلقوها كزميلتها. لكن القائد الصارم الوجه قال بحسم:
- كبلوا يديها ورجليها على خلاف حتى يجيء " أبو الهول " ضابط مخابرات فلسطيني محترف ترأس بعد ذلك مخابرات فتح".
هكذا ربطت أمينة بالجنازير الى الحائط، وحمل الجندي في تأفف ملابسها الداخلية المبتلة، في ذات الوقت الذي وصل فيه الطبيب لتضميد جروح زميلتها. وما هي إلا دقائق حتى انصرف الجميع، وخيم الصمت والظلال على المكان الموحش فازداد وحشة. وكان أنين الفتاة الأخرى هو مرآة الرعب بعينيها، وصدى الخوف في كهف السعرانة الذي تحال من حوله قصص خرافية، عن امرأة عقرها كلب مسعور فطفقت تجوب الوديان والجبال مسعورة، يطاردها الناس بالعصى والحجارة حتى التجأت الى الكهف الذي سُمي باسمها ووجدت به ميتة.


*

----------


## ليلة عشق

*الحلقة السادسة..السقوط في الفخ

كان الوقت قرب الفجر عندما أفاقت الفتاة، وأخذت تهذي باللغة الفرنسية التي كانت أمينة تجيدها فانتبهت الأسيرة اليها وقد خرجت عن محيط الهلع الذي غلفها، لقد حاولت أمينة طوال ساعتين أن تتحدث مع الفتاة دون جدوى. وما إن نطقت الأخيرة ببضع كلمات حتى صاحت أمينة بالفرنسية.
- أو . . يا عزيزتي . . حسبتك عربية مثلي.
كان الظلام شديداً جداً بداخل الكهف. وبرغم ذلك كانت أمينة تتجه بوجهها ناحية الفتاة وتبحلق في انتباه، وجاءها صوت ضعيف واهن تمتزج به حشرجة تتأرجح على اللسان في صعوبة:
أأنت عربية. . ؟
- نعم . . من الأردن . . لماذا يفعلون بك ذلك . . ؟
حظي المشؤوم يا عزيزتي . . حظي هو الذي جاء بي الى هنا.
- فرنسية أنت؟
من شيربورج على بحر المانش.
- لماذا أنت هنا. . ؟
قصة طويلة لن أستطيع سردها. كل ما أطلبه منك أن تحفظي هذا الرقم جيداً، ولا تنسيه أبداً إن أطلقوا سراحك. إنه تليفون أمي في فرنسا.
- أولن يطلقوا سراحك؟
لا أظن . . فهم أناس متوحشون لا يعرفون الرحمة.
- أرجوك . . ساعديني وقصي علي حكايتك قبلما يجيئون . . ما اسمك أولاً يا أختاه . . ؟
سيمون . . سيمون دوابرفيه . . وأنت . .؟
- أنا أمينة . . أمينة المفتي. طبيبة متطوعة في لبنان. اعتقلوني بتهمة التجسس لحساب الموساد.
أوه . . يالحظك السيىء . .هل فعلوا معك مثلي؟
- من . . ؟
رجال الموساد هؤلاء الأوغاد الأغبياء. طلبوا مني أثناء سياحتي في إسرائيل أن أصور لهم ميناء صيدا ومخيمات اللاجئين، ومنحوني خمسمائة دولار مقدماً وكاميرا تلسكوبية. وبينما أقوم بمهمتي اعتقلني الفلسطينيون وعذبوني لأرشدهم عن بقية أعواني في لبنان مقابل إطلاق سراحي.
- أوأرشدتهم. . ؟
أقسمت لهم ألف مرة بأنني لا أعرف أحداً بلبنان لكنهم لا يصدقون. عشرة أيام هنا في الكهف اغتصبني أثناءها ثلاثون كلباً منهم، وماذقت سوى الخبز الجاف والماء العطن. لقد ضيعت نفسي بغبائي وحماقتي وحتماً سيقتلونني هنا. "انفجرت في بكاء هستيري" - أرجوك . . أمي ستموت حزناً لأنني وحيدتها . . اتصلي بها واخبريها بما حدث لي "وذكرت رقم الهاتف".
- أنا لا أضمن لك ذلك "بيأس" فمصيري أنا الأخرى مجهول. . ومظلم كهذا الكهف الكريه.
هل يشكون بك أيضاً. . ؟ إنهم أناس مرضى بالشك.
- نعم. . يشكون بي ولا دليل واحد لديهم.
بهمس . . أخدعك رجال الموساد مثلي. . ؟ لقد أقنعوني بأن الفلسطينيين أغبياء . . وفي حالة انكشافي فلن يتركوني بين أيديهم أبداً، وسيخطفونني كما خطفوا إيخمان النازي من الأرجنتين.
- هم قالوا لي أكثر من ذلك "هكذا سقطت أمينة في الفخ" ووعدوني بألا يمسني أحد مهما كانت ظروف اعتقالي .
بهمس: لا تعترفي بأي شيء لهم فكلما اعترفت طلبوا المزيد ...والمزيد واطلقوا كلابهم تفتك بك في ضراوة .
- أخشى ألا يرحموني.
سيعدونك بإطلاق سراحك: لأنك أجنبية، إذ أرشدتهم عن شركائك. لكنهم لن يفوا بوعدهم . . لن يفوا أبداً.
أوه . . يا الهي . . لقد جاءوا ليقتلوني.

*

----------


## ليلة عشق

*فجر الحياة
قطع الحوار بينهما وقع أقدام ثقيلة تقترب، وسرعان ما ظهر ثلاثة ضباط يتبعهم عدد من الجنود يحملون الكشافات المبهرة، تجاهلوا أمينة واتجهوا الى الفتاة الفرنسية على بعد أربعة خطوات منها، وكانت المسكينة ترتجف في رعب، تلهث عيناها الزائغتين بحثاً عن شعاع أمل لإنقاذها، لكن الضابط الكبير الذي كان يبدو متبرماً عجولاً، أمر أحد مرافقيه أن يسألها لآخر مرة عن أعوانها في لبنان، ولما أجابت بالنفي أشار بيده في حركة ذات مغزى، فاصطف أربعة جنود يحملون بنادقهم الآلية، واتخذوا وضع الاستعداد وقد جذبوا أجزاء الرشاشات. وانطلقت الرصاصات الى صدر الفتاة فافترشت الأرض كومة من حطام. وامتد صراخ أمينة يشرخ جدران الكهف الصخرية، ويتموج ملتاعاً في جوف الليل الى عنان الفضاء، صراخ هيستيري متواصل يحمل أبشع مشاعرها رعباً وهي التي تعودت التوحش والسادية، وانتزعت ما بداخلها من نبضات رحمة وحنان. عندئذ قال أحد الضباط لقائده:
- سيادة العقيد أبو الهول . . ألا نعدمها هي الأخرى؟
أجاب أبو الهول على الفور:
- لو لم تتكلم قبل منتصف النهار، فلن نجد حلاً آخر.
ومشيراً الى الجنود في قرف:
- إرموا الجثة خلف الجبل، ودقوا رأسها بالصخور.
غمرت الكشافات جثة الفتاة الغارقة في دمها، وهنا . . هنا فقط . . عندما سحبوها من ذراعيها الى الخارج، ووقعت عينا أمينة على المشهد المروع، انهارت تماماً . وفقدت آخر قلاع دفاعاتها، وصرخت في ذلك وضعف تستغيث:
- سأتكلم . . سأقول لكم كل شيء . . أخرجوني من هنا لأنني خائفة من الدم . . أخرجوني لأتكلم.
وبصوت أجش صاح فيها أبو الهول:
- أنت كاذبة . . ومخادعة . . وستضيعين وقتنا هراء.
وبحسم قال آمراً:
- علقوها من ساقيها واضربوها بالكرباج. وتحرم من الماء والطعام حتى أعود قبل الظهر.
وعند مدخل الكهف. . كانت الفتاة الفرنسية تقف في زهو، وقد علت وجهها ابتسامة رقيقة تتخلل الدم المستعار، وعندما أدركها أبو الهول ، ربت على كتفها وقال وهو ينظر بعيداً حيث الفجر الوليد:
- انظروا الى صديقتنا فرانسواز . . إنها حقاً قامت بمعجزة. ونحن جميعاً نجلها لإخلاصها لنا. إنه إخلاص نقي بريء. . يشبه الفجر . . فجر الحياة . ونطقها بالفرنسية L’autre de la vie .*

----------


## ليلة عشق

*الحلقة السابعة - طريق الخلاص

وبينما يغادر العقيد أبو الهول كهف السعرانة ترافقه فرانسواز كاستيمان، كان صراخ أمينة لا يزال يتردد عالياً عبر الجنبات موشم بالهلع: أخرجوني . . سأتكلم . . سأعترف.
لكن الجنود كانوا قد شرعوا في تنفيذ أوامر قائدهم، إذ كبلوا قدميها بحزام عريض من الجلد، وعلقوها كالشاه الى سقف الكهف بواسطة سلسلة حديدية، وانهالوا على جسدها ضرباً بالكرابيج.
هكذا رسم الضابط الذكي خطته المحبكة لانتزاع اعترافاتها بأسرع ما يمكن، معتمداً أولاً على المتطوعة الفرنسية المخلصة في بث الرعب بقلب أمينة لتطويعها، واللجوء الى التعذيب الشديد ثانياً لتخور تماماً . . وفي خلال ساعات معدودة. فقد كان هناك وعد، أبو اياد لوزير الداخلية اللبناني الشيخ بهيج تقي الدين: بإنهاء التحقيق مع أمينة خلال ثلاثة أيام فقط، تسلم بعدها الى السلطات اللبنانية، وها هي الساعات الحرجة تمر سراعاً، ولم يتبق من المهلة سوى خمسين ساعة، بعدها لن يسمح بإبقائها رهن التحقيق لحظة واحدة، إذا لم يكن هناك اعتراف منها صريح، وواضح . . وعندئذ . . ستغادر لبنان في بجاحة المنتصر وهي تخرج لسانها للفلسطينيين.
لذلك . . عمد أبو الهول الى تجاهل رغبتها في أن تعترف، فهو يدرك لسابق خبراته الطويلة، أنها ستلف وتدور وتحيك الأكاذيب إذا ما أنصت اليها فوراً. . ولكي لا يضيع الوقت هباء . . رأى أن التعذيب بتلك الوسيلة سيختصر المسافة والوقت، خاصة وأنها تنطلق بشدة الى قمة لحظات الضعف الانساني، خوفاً من الاعدام. وهي المتمسكة والراغبة في الحياة، لقد كان الاقتتال عنيفاً مع عقارب الزمن، ومع تلك المرأة الخائنة الذكية، التي دربت في الموساد على المراوغة والدفاع. لذا فالتعذيب المؤلم سيصيب إرادتها بالشلل، ويقضي على تفاعلات عقلها وشحنات المقاومة به، بل إنه سيجتث فيها الكذب والخباثة، ويحيلها الى مجرد امرأة لا تفكر سوى في إنقاذ حياتها، مهما كانت التضحيات والخسائر، متجاهلة كل وعود الموساد بحمايتها، فالألم المصحوب بالهلع طريق سهل أحياناً للسيطرة على نوعية معينة من الجواسيس، إذا ما اغلقت أمامهم أبواب النجاة والأمل، والعقيد أبو الهول لم يعتمد على هذين الأسلوبين فقط، بل نشط في استغلال كافة ما لديه من معلومات ، حصل عليها رجال رصد في فيينا، لإخضاع العميلة إخضاعاً تاماً لا شك فيه ، وظهر ذلك جلياً في أسلوب الاستجواب المعقد الذي انتهجه بعد ذلك.

كانت الدقائق تمر رهيبة الوقع على العميلة الاسرائيلية، التي آمنت من قبل بأكذوبة الموساد الأسطورية، بأن الفلسطينيين لن يكشفوها أبداً، لأنهم رتبوا كل شيء لحمايتها في حالة كشفها، فرجال الكوماندوز الإسرائيليين، خاصة فريق العمليات الخاصة المعروف باسم السايريت ماتاكال سيعثرون عليها وسيخطفونها الى إسرائيل بالقوة، كما فعلوا مع النازي أدولف إيخمان الذي خطفوه من الأرجنتين عام 1960 وأعدموه في تل أبيب، ومع الطفل يوسيل شوماخر الذي اختطف من إسرائيل عام 1959 وعثرت عليه الموساد في نيويورك عام 1962 لكن العميلة الواهمة وقد أفاقت على الحقيقة المؤلمة، لفظت إيمانها العميق بالموساد، وآمنت - لحظة صراخها أمام مشهد الاعدام - بأن الاعتراف بصدق هو طريق الخلاص الوحيد من النهاية المرعبة. أما وقد علقوها الى السقف وتناوبوا ضربها بالسياط، فقد اشتد إصرارها على الاعتراف ليكف الجنود عن تمزيق جسدها، لكن الجند لم يرحموها . . واستمروا في تعذيبها دون اكتراث بصراخها، أو الى حقيقة أنهم يضربون امرأة . . كانت عربية !


يتبع 


تحياتي 
ليلة عشق

*

----------


## عمرو صالح

*اختى ليلة عشق 

تابعت كل سطر وكلي مشاعر متضاربه هي باعت دينها اولاً وبدلته بعدما كانت على الحق
وباعت عرضها ووطنها وعروبتها 
ويبدو انه فعلا الخيانة في الدم 
 يجب ان نعلم جميعاً ان عدونا لا يهدأ فلا امان له ويبذل اقصى ما عنده جهد وواجب علينا ان نكون على قدر التحدي
واعتقد ان النشأه السليمة في الصغر والاهتمام بالتربية على القيم الدينية السليمة كفيله بأن 
تحفظنا وتحفظ المسلمين من الخيانة وخاصة الخيانة الداخلية فهي اشد مراراً 

اسأل الله ان يرحم شهداء المسلمين وان ينصرنا على اعدائنا بعدما اثبتت الايام ان عدونا هو عدو ديننا*

----------


## ليلة عشق

> *اختى ليلة عشق 
> 
> تابعت كل سطر وكلي مشاعر متضاربه هي باعت دينها اولاً وبدلته بعدما كانت على الحق
> وباعت عرضها ووطنها وعروبتها 
> ويبدو انه فعلا الخيانة في الدم 
>  يجب ان نعلم جميعاً ان عدونا لا يهدأ فلا امان له ويبذل اقصى ما عنده جهد وواجب علينا ان نكون على قدر التحدي
> واعتقد ان النشأه السليمة في الصغر والاهتمام بالتربية على القيم الدينية السليمة كفيله بأن 
> تحفظنا وتحفظ المسلمين من الخيانة وخاصة الخيانة الداخلية فهي اشد مراراً 
> 
> اسأل الله ان يرحم شهداء المسلمين وان ينصرنا على اعدائنا بعدما اثبتت الايام ان عدونا هو عدو ديننا*


*الأخ الفاضل عمرو صالح 

الشكر لك علي مرورك الكريم ومتابعة القصة ......
تقبل الله دعائك ودعائنا وحمي الاسلام وأمة المسلمين ....
لك خالص التقدير والاحترام .....

تحياتي 
ليلة عشق*

----------


## ليلة عشق

*

شهقة المصدوم

قرب الظهر . . توقف أسفل مدخل الكهف سيارة جيب، ترجل منها ضابط برتبة مقدم وجنديان يحمل أحدهما حقيبة متوسطة الحجم، تحمل جهاز تسجيل متطور ذا سعة عالية. وضعها بعناية فوق قطعة صخرية مستوية بالقرب من أمينة، وانهمك الآخر في شد الأسلاك الكهربائية الى بطارية السيارة الجيب بينما وقف الضابط يقلب بعض الأوراق بين يديه، متجاهلاً الالتفات الى أمينة المفتي وسألها في صوت حاد أجش:
من هو رئيسك المباشر في الموساد؟ "ويطلق عليه ضابط الحالة". وبصوت كأنه همس الموت أجابت في وهن:
- سأموت عطشاً . . اسقني و . . .
وقبل أن تكمل الجملة رفع الضابط إصبعه، فهوى على ظهرها سوط ثقيل، ذات صداه وسط صراخها الشديد، وأجابت على الفور:
- أشيتوف . . إيرييل أشيتوف.
فقال وهو لا يزال ينظر الى الأوراق بين يديه: أين جهاز اللاسلكي ونوتة الشفرة؟
أجابته في سرعة مذهلة وهي ترمق الجندي ذي الكرباج بخوف:
- أمروني أن أضعه بصندوق القمامة أعلى شقتي ببيروت وأن أحرق أوراق الشفرة التي كانت بالمصحف.
كم تقاضيت من الموساد مقابل التجسس علينا؟
- لم آخذ سوى أربعة آلاف دولار، وكنت أنفق من أموالي الخاصة لأنهم صرفوا لي تعويضات زوجي المفقود.
هذه المرة التفت اليها الضابط وهو يصيح في انفعال: أتعودين الى الكذب ثانية أيتها المومس، وتدعين بأنك تنفقين من جيبك على الموساد؟
- صرخت أمينة في رعب: سيدي الضابط . . إنها قصة طويلة . . "أجهشت بالبكاء" وأنت لم تسألني عن البداية . . أرجوك . . اسقني وسوف أدلي باعترافي منذ بدأت القصة.
صاح فيها الضابط محتداً وهو يلوح ناحيتها بمسدسه: عندي أوامر صارمة بأن أقتلك فوراً بالرصاص، إن تأخرت في الإجابة على أسئلتي، فكوني حذرة في اختيار ألفاظك وإياك والكذب. أنبهك ثانية: إياك والكذب أيته العاهرة، فنحن نعرف عنك كل شيء. . كل شيء بالتفصيل منذ خدعك موشيه وتزوجك . . وهاجر الى إسرائيل تنفيذاً للخطة المرسومة، أفكنت تعتقدين بأنه أحبك حقاً؟ خرقاء أنت إن كنت صدقت ذلك فيهودي مثله لن يعاف حسان قومه ليقترن بدميمة مثلك.
هكذا كانت خطة الخداع الفلسطينية التي تعتمد على زرع الشك في صدر أمينة، والتلويح بوجود قصة كذب محبوكة جيداً وراء عملية تجنيدها . . ولكي يسيطر عليها الشك تماماً وهي في حالة الضعف تلك، مسلوبة الإرادة والتفكير النقي، استمر الضابط في سرد بعض التفاصيل المأخوذة عن مذكراتها.
لقد وقعت أيتها الغبية في شبكة خداع متقنة أوقعتك بها "سارة" التي هي في الأصل عميلة للموساد، واستطاع رجالنا الإجهاز عليها في فيينا، وفي إسرائيل خدعوك مرة ثانية، عندما ادعو بأن موشيه انفجرت به الطائرة فوق سوريا!
ولأنها كانت أضعف من أن تفكر . . أو تحلل ما قاله الضابط الغليظ القلب، شهقت شهقة المصدوم، وهزت بعنف رأسها المدلاة وهي تئن في غير وعي:
- مستحيل . . مستحيل أن يفعل موشيه ذلك. أنا لا أصدق . . "النفي هنا مشبع بالاستسلام والرفض معاً" كالدهر كانت تمر اللحظات القليلة، التي تذكرت أمينة أثناءها قصتها منذ البداية مع سارة، وكيف شاركتها  وجرتها الى حياة الهييبيز البوهيمية، حتى أخذتها معها الى وستندورف في زيارة لأسرتها بلا موعد.

فهناك التقت بشقيقها موشيه الضابط الطيار، فانجرفت معه بلا عقل في قصة حب مجنونة . .محرمة، وأسلمت اليه قياد نفسها طائعة . . بلا إكراه.
وتساءلت أمينة في نفسها، برغم رائحة الموت التي تزحف من حولها: ترى . . هل كان موشيه صادقاً في حبه . . أم أن القصة كلها مجرد خدعة لذيذة . . تقودها الى الاعدام. . ؟.
كان حديث الضابط الفلسطيني ذي الوجه الجامد يفتك بمجامع عقلها المنهك . . ويغوص بها في محيط لا آخر له من الشك. . والخيبة . . والاندحار . .ورددت في نفسها غاضبة . . "إذاً . .خدعتني سارة . . وأحكم موشيه حلقة الخداع حول رقبتي". هنا . . هنا فقط . . نجحت تماماً خطة أبي الهول في زعزعة ثقة العميلة في قصة حبها، وفقدت بذلك السيطرة على عقلها. كذلك فقدت الهدف الذي من أجله خانت وقتلت . . ودمرت، وباعت من أجله دينها ووطنها. وبضياع الهدف الرئيسي من وراء تجسسها، انقلب إيمانها بالانتقام من العرب الى هدأة رفض هي مزيج من الحسرة . . والندم. لكنها - فيما بعد - أوجدت مبررات أخرى لفعلتها، في محاولة لتسكين لسعة المرارة التي التصقت بعقلها.


*

----------


## ليلة عشق

*الحلقة الثامنة - رائحة العذاب والموت

كان الموقف عصيباً جداً عند أمينة المفتي. فقد أجاد العقيد أبو الهول التعامل معها بتدرج حتى أوصلها الى مرحلة الشك. . فالترنح . .وليس هناك من شيء بعد الترنح سوى السقوط. وعند السقوط يكون المرء في أقصى حالات ضعفه . . ويأسه . . وقهره . .فلا عقل  أو إرادة، إنما انصياع للآخرين يغلفه الخوار. وفي مذكراتها تصف أمينة بتلقائية شديدة تلك اللحظات الحاسمة من حياتها، التي عاشتها في كهف السعرانة، وجاء وصفها لتفاعلاتها الداخلية في سرد رائع صادق، يحمل كل صراعاتها من أجل الحياة. مذكرات حوتها صفحات طويلة لا يستوعبها مجلد ضخم. ضمنتها خلجات نفسها بصراحة، معتمدة على أسلوبها الشيق في الوصف والتحليل بلغة عربية بسيطة. ولنقرأ معاً ما كتبته عن مرحلة الترنح. تقول أمينة المفتي: "عشت أسوأ لحظات حياتي بعدما أطلقوا الرصاص على الفرنسية أمامي. كانت الفجيعة على عمري قاسية، والألم النازف أقصى . . وقلت في نفسي: هكذا يموت الخونة، وتصورت أنني سألقى ذات المصير، وكأنني كلب عقور لا ذكر لي . . ولا اعتبار. وتعجبت من الضابط الشرس - أبو الهول - الذي أرعبني اسمه، فهو لا يريد أن يسمع اعترافي. كان لا يثق بي بالطبع فزميله أبو داود ضج مني وفشل معي من قبل. لقد كان أبو داود طيباً ومريحاً . .أما أبو الهول فحروف كلماته طلقات رصاص. ارتعد بدني وأنا أستعيد ملامح وجهه، ووددت لو أنه جاء ثانية لاستجوابي بنفسه. فساعتئذ لن أنتظر منه سؤالاً واحداً، نعم . . قررت ألا أتركه يسألني، لأنني سأقول له كل شيء . . وبسرعة . . قبلما يثور فيأمر بإعدامي. لكن . . لم يجيء أبو الهول . . أرسل بدلاً منه ضابطاً آخر يماثله في الشراسة والقسوة. ضغط بعنف على اعصابي، أشعرني بتفاهتي . . وحقارتي ورأيت الموت يتربص بي بين أصابعه. بل كنت أراه متحفزاً في ماسورة مسدسه. كنت لا أنوي خداعه أبداً أو مراوغته، فلا حيلة أمام سهام الموت المصوبة تجاهي. لكنني . . تمنيت للحظة ألا أموت ويلقى بجسدي في العراء، وكان ذلك عندما اكتشفت أنني ضحية مؤامرة قذرة، بطلها زوجي موشيه . . وسارة والموساد. في تلك اللحظة تمنيت ألا يقتلونني . وتضرعت الى الله نعم . . الى ربي الذي عصيته وكفرت به - أن ينقذني . . لأرى موشيه - موشيه الرومانسي الرقيق الحنون الذي خدعني . . وأضاعني. كنت في حالة صراع قاسية. . صراع بين حبي لموشيه الذي بلا حدود وبين الحقيقة التي تفتك بي. واسترجعت شريط حياتي كلها في لحظة، ووقفت عند حكايتي مع موشيه. وتساءلت . . ماذا سأفعل معه لو أنه كان حياً بالفعل في إسرائيل . .؟ هل سأنتقم منه أم سأضعف أمامه وأصفح. . ؟!
سيطر الضابط المحقق على أمينة المفتي، فخضعت له في استسلام وقد خارت عزيمتها، وهوت صريعة الرعب في كهف موحش وسط الجبال . .تنبعث منه رائحة العذاب . . والموت. وفاجأها الضابط بسؤال صاعق:
- مع من مارستِ الرذيلة في لبنان . . ؟
بصوت مرتعش أجابت بعد لحظة تفكير قصيرة . .تسعة . . !
وكأنما أرادت تأكيد صدق إجابتها أضافت . . لبنانيان يعملان معي هما مارون الحايك ومراون عساف الموظف بشركة الهاتف، وضابط فلسطيني فشلت في تجنيده اسمه أبو ناصر وخمسة أجانب.
- هؤلاء ثمانية فقط، مَن التاسع؟
-أجابت بنبرة خجل شديدة . . خديجة زهران . . !! وهي أول من عرفت في لبنان وتملك محلاً للملابس اسمه اللوار L Oire .*

----------


## ليلة عشق

*
كانت تمطر دما

في كتابه الشيق "قبل الإفاقة" يقول ضابط سوفييتي اسمه ليونيد يوكوف، وهو خبير بشؤون المخابرات ومتخصص في استجواب الجواسيس والخونة.
عندما ينهار العميل المعتقل ويعترف بأول معلومة بعد جهاد، يكون كالكهل الذي يرتقي الجبل، ويجر خلفه سلسلة طويلة متصلة الحلقات تمتد بين الحصى والصخور، كلما جلس ليستريح دق بعض حلقاتها ليسهل عليه الجر.
وقد يعتقد البعض أن اعترافات أمينة المفتي التي أدلت بها لا تفي بالغرض. فالضابط الفلسطيني لم يسألها سوى خمسة أسئلة فقط. وأقول: لقد حملت إجاباتها اعترافاً صريحاً بالتعامل مع الموساد، وكذا أسماء شركائها في شبكة الجاسوسية، وعند هذا القدر الهائل من المعلومات في الاستجواب الأول. ظهر فريق من رجال المخابرات الفلسطينية يترأسهم العقيد أبو الهول، لمهمة مباشرة التحقيق مع الجاسوسة المنهارة، دون منحها فرصة واحدة للراحة أو لاسترداد أنفاسها، إنه التوقيت الذهبي لاستجلاء خفايا الأسرار التي يحملها الجاسوس المعتقل، حيث يكون واقعاً تحت ظروف نفسية وجسدية مرهقة. ومنحه فرصة - ولو قصيرة - للراحة، معناه خسارة فادحة لا تعوض، لأنه بذلك سيرتب أفكاره ويتحصن بالأكاذيب التي درب عليها واسترجعها لحظة عمل العقل المعطل.
وكان لوصول أبو الهول وقع الصدمة عند أمينة، فهو رجل بدا بلا قلب أمامها عندما أعدم الفتاة الفرنسية، وأمر برميها خلف الجبل وتحطيم رأسها بالصخور.
صرخت الواهنة المدلاة من سقف الكهوف عندما لمحت الرجل المتجهم يقترب منها، ويأمر أحد الجند بأن يعري ظهرها.
تأوهت المرأة ألماً والجندي يرخي سترتها، ولما انكشف الظهر بدت خطوط السياط الحمراء المتقاطعة في كثافة، فصرخ في جنوده بصوت جهوري أجش:
- أكنتم تدللونها يا أولاد الـ . . . ؟ أما زلتم في مرحلة الحضانة؟ .
وانهال ضرباً على الجنود الذين تناوبوا تعذيبها وهو يسبهم ويقول:
- كانت الفرنسية تمطر دماً . . أين دم هذه الـ . . . يا أوغاد؟.
ثم اتجه بوجهه ناحية الضابط الذي حقق معها وسأله:
- هل اعترفت بكل شيء؟
أجابه الضابط على الفور وهو يقف منتصباً في انتباه:
- لم تعترف بعد سيادة العقيد إنها كاذبة.
هنا . . أدركت أمينة أن النهاية قد قربت . . فاستجمعت ما بقي لديها من قوة وقالت للقائد في هلع ووهن: اعترفتُ . . اعترفتُ . . حتى بأسماء شركائي . . اسألوني وسأجيب بصراحة. لا أريد أن أموت . . أن أموت. فصمت أبو الهول للحظات مرت بطيئة . . مرعبة، ثم نطق آمراً في حسم:
أنزلوها. .

*

----------


## ليلة عشق

*الجزء السادس . . الحلقة الأولى

خوفاً من المطاردة

وبداخل كهف السعرانة، شرع العقيد أبو الهول في استجوابها.
ورصت عدة مقاعد خشبية على شكل نصف دائرة يتصدرها القائد، بينما جلست أمينة على الأرض بلا قيود في وضع القرفصاء، حيث بدأت تعترف بقصة سقوطها في شرك الجاسوسية منذ البداية . . البداية الأولى في فيينا. وكانت خائرة تماماً لا تملك إلا قول الصدق . . كل الصدق أملاً في النجاة.
وجاء في ملف استجوابها أنه في يوم 12 أيلول "سبتمبر" 1975، الساعة الواحدة وخمس دقائق مساء، أُخضعت أمينة المفتي للتحقيق، وكان استجوابها برئاسة العقيد أبو الهول، وبإشراف القائد محمد داود عودة " أبو داود" كما يلي:
اسمك بالكامل. . ؟
أمينة داود محمد المفتي. 
جنسيتك . . ؟
أردنية.
تاريخ ومحل ميلادك . . ؟
بكالوريوس علم النفس الطبي بجامعة فيينا عام 1963.
والدكتوراة . . ؟
مزورة . . فأنا لم أكمل دراساتي العليا.
أين ومتى تم تجنيدك في الموساد . . ؟
أنا لم أجند . لكنهم هددوني في فيينا في شهر مايو 1972.
كيف . ؟ نريد كل التفاصيل.
كنت أسعى للحصول على درجة الدكتوراة في فيينا. ولما فشلت في ذلك تزوجت بطيار نمساوي يهودي اسمه موشيه بيراد، هو في الأصل الشقيق الأكبر لصديقتي النمساوية سارة، وكنا قد ارتبطنا معاً بعلاقة حب.
تتزوجين من يهودي وأنت المسلمة . . ؟
كانت ظروفي النفسية سيئة وتزوجته بإلحاح منه، ولم أكن أعلم أن ذلك حراماً لأنني غير متدينة.
ألم تشكين في نواياه وهو يلح في الزواج منك . . ؟
لا . . مطلقاً . . فهو كان يحبني جداً ويسعى لإسعادي? .
هل يعرف أهلك في الأردن بقصة زواجك من يهودي . . ؟
لا . . فقد عارضوني بشدة عندما أخبرتهم برغبتي في الزواج من نمساوي. وكنت قد كذبت عليهم وادعيت بأنه مسلم من جذور تركية. لذلك . . هربت مع موشيه الى إسرائيل خوفاً من أن تطاردني أسرتي.
وما هي قصة هروبكما هذه . . ؟
جائني موشيه ذات يوم - وكنا نعيش في وستندورف قبلما ننتقل الى فيينا - وبيده إحدى الصحف المحلية، وقال لي توجد بالصفحة التاسعة حكاية غريبة عن طبيب إيطالي، يغتصب مريضاته في حجرة العمليات بعد تخديرهن. ولما قرأت الصفحة لفت انتباهي إعلان بارز الى جوارها مباشرة، كان عن طلب طيارين عسكريين أوروبيين من اليهود للهجرة الى إسرائيل. وكانت المزايا المقدمة متعددة جداً ومثيرة، فتكلمت مع موشيه وناقشت الأمر معه لكنني فوجئت به لا يكترث. فغضبت منه لأنه يعرف مدى خوفي من مطاردات أهلي لي، وحالات التوتر التي لا تكف عن إرهاق أعصابي ليل نهار، وكلما وجدته كذلك ازددت إلحاحاً في مناقشة الفكرة معه، فقبلها بوقت ليس طويل كان قد حدثني عن رغبته في العمل كطيار مدني بإحدى الشركات الكبرى.
وبعدها بأيام انتقلنا الى شقتنا الجديدة بفيينا، إلا أنني كنت لازلت غاضبة ومكتئبة وخائفة. وكثيراً ما صحوت من نومي هلوعة مضطربة، وأجدني لا أهدأ إلا بعدما أبكي بحرقة، فكان حالي يؤرقه ويضايقه. ولما وافق على مناقشة فكرة الهجرة لإسرائيل، سألني عن قناعتي فأجبته بأن إسرائيل هي المكان الوحيد الذي سأحس فيه بالأمان لأن أهلي لن يتوصلوا الي. فقال إنه يخشى أن يرفضوا طلب الهجرة لأنني مسلمة . . وأردنية، فقلت له وكيف نضمن الموافقة؟
فقال بأن تتهودي . . ولما وافقت اصطحبني الى معبد شيمودت حيث تم تعميدي وأصبحت يهودية. 
هل كنت تكرهين كونك عربية . ؟
كنت أكره مظاهر التخلف في بلادي
هل عدم اكتراث موشيه بالإعلان الذي جاء بالصحيفة يوحي لك بشيء الآن. . ؟
ربما كان يدفعني لأن ألح أكثر فأكثر . . أو أنه كان يرغب العمل كطيار مدني .
هل موشيه كان يهودياً متديناً . . ؟ وهل كان يحب إسرائيل. . ؟
لا . . لم يكن متديناً. فنادراً ما كان يذهب الى المعبد. لكنه كان يحب إسرائيل ويفتخر بتلطف بتفوقها وتقدمها.
وسارة . . ؟
كانت مجنونة بإسرائيل، وتصطاف بها كل عام.
هل استدعتك جهات أمنية في فيينا قبل هجرتكما لإسرائيل . . ؟
لا 
وهل حدث ذلك في إسرائيل . . ؟
نعم . اصطحبني ضابطان الى جهة أمنية لا أعرفها في تل أبيب.
ماذا حدث معك هناك . . ؟
برروا لي حروبهم مع العرب، وأنهم يدافعون عن وطنهم ولا يبغون عدواناً على أحد، وأنهم يسعون الى السلام.
هل اقتنعت . . ؟
كنت أقول لهم ذلك . . لكنني لم أكن مقتنعة بما يقولون. "كانت تكذب . . فهي نسيت عروبتها وتحولت الى يهودية قلباً وقالباً . . ".
كم مرة استدعيت لمكتب الأمن . . ؟
مرة واحدة . . لكن ضابطاً اسمه أبو يعقوب كان يزورنا دائماً ويجلس معي كثيراً ليؤكد تبريراته.
ما هو اسمك الرسمي في أوارقك الإسرائيلية . . ؟
آني . . آني موشيه بيراد.
متى خبرت بسقوط طائرة زوجك موشيه بيراد . . ؟
في 11 أبريل 1972.
من أخبرك . . ؟
أبو يعقوب.
هل قال لك أنه مات . . ؟
لا . . أخبرني أن السوريين أسقطوا طائرته، ولم يعلنوا بعد عن أسره، بما يعني أنه ربما هرب.
هل طلبوا منك التوجه الى سوريا ولبنان للبحث عنه . . ؟
ليس صراحة . . لكنهم أوحوا إلي أنه ربما التجأ الى أحد الكهوف الجبلية بسوريا في انتظار النجدة، أو أن إحدى المنظمات الفلسطينية المنشقة عن منظمة التحرير تحتفظ به سراً للمساومة عليه. ولما أنبأوني بأنهم يبحثون عمن يتقصى أخباره، طلبت منهم أن أقوم بنفسي بالمهمة، وعلى ذلك سمحوا لي بمغادرة تل أبيب الى فيينا بجواز سفري الإسرائيلي، والسفر الى بيروت من هناك كأردنية.
هل دربت على كيفية تقصي المعلومات للبحث عن زوجك . . ؟
لا . . هم فقط طلبوا مني الاحتراس والحذر.
وكيف جندت بعد ذلك . . ؟
أنا لم أجند . . فقد استدعوني الى فيينا وتقابلت مع ثلاثة إسرائيليين من جهاز المخابرات، أقنعوني بأنهم جاءوا لتسهيل إجراءات إرث زوجي والتعويض الذي تقرر له.
صرف تعويض يعني أنه مات بالفعل. فعلام كان سفرك إذن لبيروت . . ؟
لم أكن أعرف ذلك بالضبط . لكنهم نصحوني بتقصي أخبار المنظمات الفلسطينية في بيروت فقد أستدل عليه.
تستدلين عليه في بيروت أم في دمشق . . ؟
من خلال المنظمات الفلسطينية في بيروت.


*

----------


## ليلة عشق

*

ضمانات الولاء

وكيف تدربت للقيام بتلك المهمة. . ؟
لمدة شهر وأربعة أيام في فيينا علموني كيف أكتب الرسائل بالحبر السري، وأظهر الرسائل الواردة الي منهم، وأساليب التشفير والتصوير، وتلقط الأخبار والالتزام بالحس الأمني، وتحميض الأفلام والهرب من المراقبة، والتمييز بين الأسلحة وأساليب إثارة المتحدث ليفشي أسراره. واستقدموا لي من إسرائيل أحد الضباط المتخصصين في تقوية الذاكرة وتخزين المعلومات والأرقام والأسماء والصور "الاعتراف بالتجسس واضح جداً هنا . . ".
إذن كان المطلوب منك تقصي أخبار الفلسطينيين وليس تقصي أخبار زوجك . . ؟
تقصي أخبار الفلسطينيين بغرض تسقط المعلومات منهم عن موشيه. "وهنا كانت تحاول المراوغة".
هل حددوا لك مهام بعينها . . ؟
نعم . . طلبوا مني التحري عن مقار إقامة القادة الفلسطينيين، والتغلغل داخل رجال المقاومة لمعرفة أخبارهم.
ماذا كانوا يريدون بالضبط . . ؟
كانوا يريدون معرفة الطريق التي يسلكها الفدائيون للتسلل الى إسرائيل، وأعدادهم، وتدريبهم، وأسلحتهم، ومواعيد هجماتهم المرتقبة، وكذلك مخازن الأسلحة والإعاشة.
قلت إنهم هددوك في فيينا في مايو 1972 . . كيف . . ؟
قال لي أحدهم إنني الآن وحيدة لا حول لي، وأن المخابرات الأردنية تسعى ورائي، ولأنني أصبحت يهودية ومواطنة إسرائيلية، فهم سيعملون على حمايتي مهما كلفهم الأمر. فكان المطلوب مني أن أستغل هويتي الأردنية للسفر الى بيروت حيث لن يشك الفلسطينيون بي.
فوافقت على التعامل معهم من أجل حمايتك أم لإنهاء موضوع الإرث والتعويض . . ؟
من أجل حمايتي . . فقد كنت خائفة من المخابرات الأردنية. "!!"
لذلك تسلمت أربعة آلاف دولار فقط من الموساد وتنفقين من جيبك كل تلك المدة . .؟
أين تدربت على استعمال اللاسلكي . . ؟
في تل أبيب.
متى . . ؟
في الفترة من 20 سبتمبر الى 3 أكتوبر 1973.
من قام على تدريبك . . ؟
ضابط مهندس اسمه يوسف بن بورات.
هل 13 يوماً تكفي لتدريبك على استعمال اللاسلكي . . ؟
كان الجهاز تقنياً متقدماً جداً . . وبسيط في طريقة بثه وإرساله.
ما سر صفحات المصحف الناقصة . . ؟
كانت توجد مكانها أوراق الشفرة.
كيف تعرفت بمارون ومانويل . . ؟
عرفتني عليهما خديجة زهران.
وكيف جندت الثلاثة لمعاونتك . . ؟
تعرفت أولاً بمانويل ثم جائني بمارون بعد ذلك . .
هل مارسا الرذيلة معك . . ؟
نعم . . وكان ذلك قبل أن يعملا معي.
هل نصحك ضباط الموساد بذلك . . ؟
لا . . فعلت ذلك لأضمن ولاءهما لي.
هل خديجة زهران شريكة لك منذ البداية . . ؟
لا . . لم تكن تعرف بمهمتي إلا منذ فترة وجيزة. لكنها ساعدتني قبل ذلك عن غير قصد.
كم أنفقت على شركائك الثلاثة من أموال . . ؟
لا أدري كم بالضبط. لكن مارون تسلم مني ما يزيد عن الثلاثة آلاف ليرة قبلما ينضم لي.
تقصدين قبل أن يكتشف أنه يعمل لصالح الموساد. وماذا قدم لك مارون . . ؟
عرفني بـ علي حسن سلامة، وجاءني بأرقام التليفونات السرية للزعماء الفلسطينيين.
ومانويل . . ؟
كان يشاركه . وكان مارون مسؤولاً عنه.
وما دور خديجة معك . . ؟
كانت تمدني ببعض المعلومات التي تجلبها من زوجات الضباط الفلسطينيين من المترددات على محلها.

*

----------


## ليلة عشق

*

الحلقة الثانية - امرأة بلا وطن

هل طلب منك رجال الموساد اغتياله . . ؟
لا . . مطلقاً. لم يطلبوا مني ذلك . لكنهم أمروني أن أوطد علاقتي به وأقوم بتصويره
وهل فعلت ذلك . . ؟
نعم . . فهم كانوا يجهلون ملامحه وكانوا يلحون في ذلك.
كم تقاضى منك أبو ناصر . . ؟
أبو ناصر . . ؟ إنه لا يعرف أي شيء. كنا أصدقاء فقط.
هل مارس معك الرذيلة . . ؟
ثلاث مرات فقط ثم اختفى وعلمت بعد ذلك أنه سافر للعمل في قبرص.
من هم الأجانب الخمسة الذين ضاجعتهم . . ؟
إنهم رجال من جنسيات مختلفة يعملون للموساد، وكانوا يجيئون إلي ليتسلموا الأفلام والخرائط التي بحوزتي.
هل تدلينا عليهم . . ؟
أنا لا أعرف أسمائهم الحقيقية، فهم يتعاملون معي بأسماء حركية، ويتصلون بي دون أن أعرف مكانهم.
وأين كانت تتم لقاءاتكم  . . ؟
في شقتي ببيروت.
هل بينهم عرب . . ؟
مغربي قال لي إن اسمه عازار وكان يعيش في تطوان.
هل زرعت أجهزة تنصت بمكتب ياسر عرفات . . ؟
كانوا يفكرون في ذلك عندما كنت بإسرائيل . . لكنني لم أفعل.
ما الدور الذي قمت به لمحاولة اغتيال القائد أبو إياد في أكتوبر 1973؟
أبلغت الموساد عن الموقع العسكري الذي كان يتفقده، وقد كنت أحمل يومئذ جهاز اللاسلكي بحقيبتي، وأتابع عن قرب الطائرات الإسرائيلية وهي تضرب الموقع. "أجهشت بالبكاء" سيدي أبو الهول . . كنت لم أزل بعد غبية حمقاء، أجرمت في حق وطني وعروبتي . . وديني. وارتكبت أفظع الجرائم لأنني كنت مهددة . . شريرة لا وطن لي. لقد صدقتهم وآمنت بما كانوا يقولونه دون أن أحترز أو أفكر . . وأتحسس الطريق الصواب، ولم يكن أمامي سوى الانصياع لأوامرهم خوفاً على حياتي. فهم زرعوا الخوف بداخلي من المخابرات الاردنية . . لا . . بل ومن أجهزة المخابرات العربية كلها التي تطاردني لتغتالني، ولم يكن لي مأوى سوى في إسرائيل. هكذا أوهموني وأخافوني . . وكنت مغيبة الوعي لا أدري أين هي الحقيقة، أو لأي طريق أقاد.
سيدي . . لقد كنت أمدهم بالمعلومات ليس حباً في إسرائيل أو كراهية بالعرب، بل لأجل أن أضمن وطناً يأويني ويحميني، بعدما ضيعت نفسي بغبائي . . ووقعت أسيرة مؤامرة أحبكت إسرائيل حولي شباكها بمساعدة سارة وموشيه. "أمينة هنا تحاول كسب عطف المحقق ليس إلا".
كان هذا ملخصاً شديداً ومختاراً لملف استجواب أمينة المفتي، الذي احتوى على اعترافات تفصيلية بعملياتها في بيروت، وبأسماء رؤسائها في الموساد، ودور كل منهم في إعدادها وتوجيهها، وكذلك عن دور أعضاء شبكتها المحليين الثلاثة الذين عاونوها في مهمتها التجسسية. حيث انتهى التحقيق المبدئي معها الذي استمر ستة عشرة ساعة متواصلة، قبل انتهاء المهلة المتفق عليها بين أبو إياد ووزير الداخلية اللبناني بواحد وعشرون ساعة.
وفي صفحة منفصلة بمستهل الملف كتب العقيد أبو الهول : "الجاسوسة أمينة المفتي أُخضعت تماماً لسيطرة كاملة وقانعة بوجود زوجها موشيه حياً، وأنه أقدم على خداعها قصداً لضمها للموساد".

يتبع 

تحياتي 
ليلة عشق


*

----------


## ليلة عشق

*الحلقة الثالثة  - لسعة الخوف

حمل العقيد أبو الهول ملف استجواب أمينة المفتي الى قائده أبو داود، الذي خطط بمهارة للإيقاع بها، وبدوره وضع الملف الساخن أمام ياسر عرفات ومساعده الأول أبو إياد لتقرير مصيرها . . امتعض أبو إياد أسفاً وقال:
يا لها من امرأة شريرة، لم تكتف بما فعلته بنا فأرادت قتلى.
وربت على كتف رئيس مخابراته - علي حسن سلامة - وهو يقول:
نشكر الله على أنك وفقت في كشفها، فوجود حية كهذه بيننا كان سيكلفنا الكثير.
أما ياسر عرفات - أبو عمار - فقد علق قائلاً:
لن تكف إسرائيل عن زرع الخونة بين صفوفنا، فلا تأمنوا كل متطوع وافد، ولا تغرنكم حماسة الغرباء ، وقبل أن يشرق صباح الثالث عشر من سبتمبر 1975، كانت هناك ثلاث سيارات إسعاف تخترق شوارع بيروت، بداخل كل منها خمسة مسلحين أشداء من رجال المخابرات الفلسطينية - رصد - في مهمة جد خطيرة. 
تتجه السيارة الأولى الى شارع الخرطوم حيث يقيم مارون الحايك، وتتجه الثانية الى شارع أرواد عند سوق الطويلة حيث مانويل عساف أما الثالثة فكانت تقصد منطقة باب إدريس لاعتقال خديجة زهران. لقد استقل المسلحون الخمسة عشر سيارات الإسعاف بغية إتمام مهامهم بسلام، في وقت كانت فيه بيروت أشبه بساحة حرب شاسعة، تشتعل بنيران الفتنة الطائفية كل بقعة فيها، إذ تحولت بيروت من الحب الى الحرب، وصار وطن الجميع مذبح الجميع. وامتلأ وجه المدينة الجميلة بالندوب والتشوهات والجماعات المسلحة، التي بلغ عددها ما يزيد عن 39 تنظيماً. ففي بيروت الشرقية يتواجد الكتائب، ونمور الأحرار، وحراس الأرز، والطاشناق، والمردة. . الخ
وفي بيروت الغربية هناك المرابطون، ونسور الثورة، وحركة التحرير، وحركة صلاح الدين ، و . . طابور طويل من القبضايات المسلحة. لقد بدا أن التعايش الطائفي لم يكن سوى نزاع مستمر وتراكم خفي للأحقاد، انفجر بشكل مذهل، وجرى التسابق بين الطوائف من أجل السيطرة السياسية للعائلات الروحية. واستمر الخلط بين السياسة والدين في ذهنية الفرد والجماعة، وتحولت لبنان الى مارونية عند الموارنة، وشيعية عند الشيعة، وسنية عند السنة، ودرزية عند الدروز، وحتى آخر طائفة صغيرة في لبنان. أما الفلسطينيون . . فقد ظلوا بعيداً عن رحى الحرب الأهلية، وتشغلهم المقاومة المسلحة ضد العدو الصهيوني، وتنظيم صفوفهم من أجل استمرار الكفاح، والبحث عن خونة استباحوا أسرارهم وباعوها لليهود.

وعندما وصلت السيارة الأولى لمنزل خديجة زهران، كانت هناك مفاجأة مدهشة تنتظر الرجال الخمسة، إذ عثروا عندها على مانويل عساف في فراشها، لم ينتبه لصوت فتح الباب بخفة ووقوفهم على رأسه، بينما كانت سيدة البيت في الحمام، شغلها انسكاب الماء المنهمرعن معرفة ما يدور وراء الباب. لقد انهار مانويل لمرأى الرجال الخمسة، وأدرك في الحال ما جاءوا لأجله، أما خديحة فقد صرخت عندما فوجئت بأربعة منهم يسحبونها من حمامها الدافئ، ويسترون الجسد العاري بشال أحدهم. ويأمرونها بارتداء ملابسها على عجل. انتهز مانويل عساف انشغال الأربعة، وعرقل زميلهم الخامس وجرى مسرعاً الى شباك الغرفة، وقبل أن يتمكن من الإمساك به قذف بنفسه من الطابق الخامس.
ووجد بجوار المنزل منكفئاً على بطنه، يرتدي روباً أحمر بلا أزرار . . وجورباً قطنياً ، هكذا نأى بنفسه عن المصير الذي كان ينتظره . أما رفيقة مارون الحايك فقد استسلم خائراً وهو يرتجف رعباً وهلعاً، واقتيد مع خديجة زهران الى الجنوب بعيداً عن الحرب الأهلية، حيث الجوع والعطش . . وصراخات الخوف والندم بكهف السعرانة الموحش . . الرهيب.


*

----------


## ليلة عشق

*
عالم غريب . . غريب

انكمشت أمينة المفتي في ذعر عندما علق رفيقاها في الخيانة - مارون وخديجة - بسقف الكهف على مقربة منها، تنهال على جسديهما الكرابيج كالمطر، فيملأ صراخهما جوف الكهف، ويتموج صداه في تداخل يصم الآذان. لقد كان تعذيبهما بشدة أمراً حتمياً لقتل إرادتيهما، وللنأي بهما عن الكذب والمراوغة عند الاستجواب. فالمطلوب منهما هو الإفصاح عما نقلاه الى أمينة من معلومات، والاعتراف على آخرين تعاونوا معهما. سواء أكان ذلك عفوياً، أم بنية القصد والتعامل بأجر. أما أمينة التي تهتك جسدها بفعل التعذيب، فقد رأى القائد أبو داود حرمانها من النوم والطعام، ومنحها قطرات قليلة من الماء تبلل بها حلقومها المتشقق، لتعترف خلال الاستجواب الثاني المفصل، بكل ما نفته من أسرار ومعلومات الى الموساد، ليتمكن الفلسطينيون من تعديل خططهم واستراتيجيتهم على ضوء ما تم نقله للإسرائيليين، وكذا . . تحليل نوايا العدو ومقاصده. فالمتعارف عليه أن أجهزة المخابرات في العالم أجمع، تعيد استجواب الخونة والمنشقين مرات ومرات، دون الاكتفاء بمرة واحدة، إذ إن القصد من ذلك عصر العملاء وتفريغ ما بعقولهم، اعتماداً على الإرهاق البدني والمعنوي. فالاستجواب المتكرر يميط اللثام عن الكثير من الأسرار والخبايا، ويظهر صدق الاعتراف من عدمه بتكرار الإجابات نفسها. فالعقل البشري مهما لقن من معلومات مكذوبة لن يستطيع ترديده مرات ومرات دون خطأ، لكن هناك حالات شاذة جداً لجواسيس استطاعوا التماسك، والإصرار على صدق ما ادعوه حتى النهاية.
أشهرهم على الإطلاق جاسوس الموساد في القاهرة "وولفجانج لوتز" الذي اعتقل عام 1965 هو وزوجته وأخضع لتعذيب مكثف بما فيه حرمانه من الإحساس وبلوغه حد الجنون، لكنه صمد وأصر على القول إنه ألماني، ولم تتكتشف حقيقته إلا بعدما عرضت إسرائيل مبادلته بأسرى مصريين عام 1967.
لقد كان من المهم إعادة استجواب أمينة المفتي، خاصة بعد إخضاع اعترافات مارون الحايك وخديجة زهران للتحليل الدقيق. فهي عميلة من نوع خاص، درست علم النفس وقرأت في فروع الفلسفة، بل وعشقت السوفسطائية ومحاورات سقراط التي كتبها أفلاطون، وتحفظ مقاطع كاملة من محاوره أقريطون، وضبطت لديها كتب لسارتر، وديكارت، وفريدريك نيتشه وآخرين غيرهم . . فكانت قراءاتها التي هي مزيج من الثقافات والاتجاهات، أداة طيعة للدفاع والتماسك وانتقاء الألفاظ. لكن "أبو داود" الذي استعد لها جيداً، لم يكن ليصدق أبداً بعد ذلك، أن عميلة الموساد المدربة، والأكثر ثقافة وقدرة على الإقناع والمحاورة، استحضرت كل ما بجعبتها، وقذفت به أمامه دفعة واحدة، دون أن تدخر وسعاً لإخفاء أي شيء ولو كان تافهاً. ذلك لأنه أجاد بدراسته لشخصيتها، واختياره للأسلوب الأمثل هو ورجاله في التعامل معها، ألا وهو أسلوب الاقتناص الذي يعرف في عالم المخابرات بالمباغتة، ويعتمد على دراسة علم الأسباب اعتماداً كلياً وهذا المنحى في خطط استجواب الخونة الذي اتبعه أبو داود ورجاله في المخابرات الفلسطينية، يدل دلالة قوية على عمق وعي رجال مخابراتنا العربية، وقدرتهم الفائقة على استغلال العلوم النفسية المعقدة في عملهم الشاق، للتعامل مع شتى أنواع الخونة، والعملاء المهرة الذين تدربوا في أكاديمية الموساد. وبينما كانت خديجة زهران تدلي باعترافاتها، تفجرت مفاجأة عجيبة أدهشت ضباط رصد، عندما وقفوا على سر سقوطها في شبكة أمينة التجسسية.


*

----------


## ليلة عشق

*
الحلقة الرابعة - نساء أوروبا

وجاء في محضر استجواب خديجة زهران
اسمك بالكامل .. وعمرك ..؟
خديجة عبد الله زهران 38 عاماً
جنسيتك ..؟
أردنية الأصل وأحمل هوية لبنانية. صاحبة محل لوار للملابس في بيروت.
كيف تعرفت بأمينة المفتي ..؟
تعرفت عليها عندما جاءت لتبتاع ملابس لها، ومن لهجتها عرفت أنها أردنية مثلي
كيف توطدت علاقتكما ..؟
كانت تزورني دائماً بالمحل وتحولنا الى أصدقاء
هل تعرفت من خلالك بالمدعو مارون الحايك ..؟
لا .. بل بمانويل عساف وهو الذي عرفها بالحايك.
وما سبب ذلك..؟
كانت بحاجة الى تليفون بشقتها، فطلبت من مانويل مساعدتها لأنه موظف بالمصلحة
هل كان مانويل عشيقاً لك وقتها ..؟
لا .. كانت زوجته زبونة لمحلي .. و كان يجيء معها أحياناً فتعرفت عليه.
وكيف تطورت بينكما العلاقة  ..؟
طلبت مني أمينة ذلك لإسكاته عنها.
كيف ذلك ..؟
كان يغار من الحايك ويغتاظ لأنها فضلته واتخذته عشيقاً.
هل كنت على علم بنشاط أمينة التجسسي منذ البداية ..؟
لا ..لم أكن أعرف ..و مانويل هو الذي أخبرني بذلك أثناء سكره
لماذا لم تبلغي السلطات الأمنية بالأمر ..؟
أردت استغلال أمينة مادياً لأنني كنت مدينة بمبلغ كبير للبنك.
وكيف حدثت المواجهة بينكما ..؟
كنا بشقتي عندما فاتحتها بما قاله مانويل، ولأنها تعلم جيداً بتعثراتي المالية .. أنكرت، وأخرجت دفتر الشيكات وأعطتني شيكاً بثلاثة آلاف ليرة على سبيل القرض.
كم كانت ديونك للبنك ..؟
حوالي ستة عشر ألفاً.
وهل ثلاثة آلاف ليرة تكفي لإسكاتك ..؟
وعدتني بخمسة آلاف أخرى، وعرضت علي الشراكة دون الإدارة.
قالت أمينة أنك مارست معها الرذيلة مرات كثيرة.
لا .. لا .. هي التي جرتني لأفعل معها ذلك لكي تضمن سكوتي.
كيف و لماذا..؟
قبلما أطلق من زوجي الثاني كنت أشكو لها عدم ارتياحي معه. و ذات يوم طلبت مني أن أزورها بشقتها،  وأخذت تغريني بأن نفعل معاً كما تفعل النساء في أوروبا. و بعد عدة لقاءات في شقتها فوجئت بها تهددني بأفلام صورتها لي معها ومع مارون الحايك. و طلبت مني أن أعطيها عشرين ألف ليرة، وإلا فستفضحني أمام زوجي وأهلي.
ثم ماذا ..؟
قبلت قدميها أرجوها ألا تفعل، ولما أصرت هددتها بأن أخبر السلطات الأمنية عما ذكره مانويل، فسخرت مني وقالت: سأفضحك إن لم تجيئيني بالنقود مساء اليوم. لقد كانت تعرف أسرتي، وتعلم بأن والدي وأخويّ متدينون وسيقتلونني حتماً إذا ما رأوني في تلك الأوضاع المخلة. و لما عجزت عن إقناعها طلبت مني أن أعمل معها بأجر. و أن مهمتي تتلخص في مصادقة النساء المتزوجات من ضباط فلسطينيين، واستدراجهن للخوض في السياسة والأسرار العسكرية.
وهل وافقت هكذا بسهولة ..؟
لا .. ابتعدت عنها لعدة أيام لأفكر، وكنت على وشك إبلاغكم لكنها حاصرتني وهددتني بقسوة، فاضطررت الى إعلان موافقتي لإسكاتها.

كيف بدأت العمل معها ..؟
شرحت لي طريقة التعرف بالنساء الفلسطينيات ومصادقتهن، ومكثت معي بالمحل عدة أيام لتراقبني.
كم زوجة فلسطينية تعرفت بها..؟
لست أدري .. ربما أكثر من أربع عشرة زوجة. "يوجد سرد طويل لأسماء ومعلومات مختلفة".
كم ليرة حصلت عليها لقاء عملك ..؟
سبعة آلاف ..أو ثمانية.
هل التقيت بأحد من أعوانها من الأجانب ..؟
مرة واحدة. جاء أحدهم ليتسلم مظروفاً كبيراً تركته أمينة.
ماذا كان به..؟
لا أدري .. فقد كان مغلقاً بالسوليتيب، ولم تخبرني أمينة عما به.
هل كان عربياً ..؟
لا .. إنه أجنبي ولهجته فرنسية.
ماذا قال لك..؟
قال لي كلمة السر المتفق عليها: جامبون. "و هو اسم شائع يطلق على لحم فخذ الخنزير المحفوظ".
وكيف تعرفت عليه ..؟
كان يدخن البايب وله شارب دوجلاس أصفر، وقد أخبرتني أمينة عن أوصافه مسبقاً.
هل تعرفين أبو ناصر ..؟
أعرف زوجته سندس ولم أره أبداً.
كيف نشأت علاقة أمينة به ..؟
جلبت لها رقم تليفونه في صيدا من زوجته.
ولماذا رغبت أمينة في التعرف اليه ..؟
لأن زوجته أخبرتني الكثير عن بطولاته وعملياته الفدائية في الجنوب، واهتمت أمينة بمصادقته.
متى أخبرتك أمينة بأن "أبو ناصر" ضالع معها في التجسس ..؟
لم تخبرتي عن ذلك، وإنما أكدت لي بأن الضابط الفلسطيني "وطني أكثر من اللازم".
هل صدقتها ..؟
نعم .. فقد كانت تكرهه، وتطلب مني دائماً استدراج زوجته في الحديث لمعرفة أخباره.


*

----------


## ليلة عشق

*

انتهت اعترافات خديجة زهران، حيث أدلت بأدق تفاصيل علاقتها بأمينة المفتي، وبزوجات الضباط الفلسطينيين في بيروت. أما مارون الحايك المذعور فقد أوضح الكثير عن ملابسات علاقته بأمينة، وعثر ببيته على قائمة طويلة تحوي الأرقام السرية لتليفونات قادة المنظمات الفلسطينية، إضافة الى ملف كبير يتضمن خلاصة تجسسه على تليفوناتهم خلال فترة اعتقال أمينة. فقد كان يود تقديمه لزعيمته عند عودتها لتمنحه آلاف الليرات. 
 أما الشيء العجيب حقاً فقد وقع بين أيدي رجال المخابرات الفلسطينية، وشريط تسجيل أخفاه مارون بجيب سري بإحدى الحقائب، لمحادثة تليفونية كاملة بين علي حسن سلامة وأبو داود، وفيها تفاصيل كثيرة عن أمينة المفتي المعتقلة آنذاك ببيروت، هذا الشريط لم يقم مارون بتفريغه أو الاستماع اليه، و لو أنه كان قد فعل ذلك لأدرك الخطر وهرب بجلده ومعه شريكاه. لكنه اعترف بأن هذا الشريط هو الوحيد الذي لم يفرغ وعندما قام بتسجيله كان منهمكاً في التنصت على مكالمة أخرى بين ياسر عرفات ونايف حواتمة.وبانتهاء التحقيق مع خديجة زهران ومارون سلما الى السلطات اللبنانية لمحاكمتهما، طبقاً لقانون العقوبات الذي عُدل في 28 يناير 1975، وجاءت مواده الجنائية مائعة وغير رادعة.

أما أمينة المفتي .. فقد امتنع الفلسطينيون عن تسليمها للبنانيين، حيث قرروا لها مصيراً آخر، ولم يستجيبوا لضغوط وزير الداخلية اللبناني لمحكامتها. و أمام الرفض التام لذلك .. اضطر الوزير لنسيان الأمر برمته. فقد كان يدرك بأن هناك نهاية مأساوية تنتظر عميلة الموساد على أيدي الفلسطينيين. وعلى ذلك .. ظلت الجاسوسة العربية مقيدة بكهف السعرانة، يفتك بها الرعب ويغلفها الهلع..!!

الموت البطيء
وحدها، انكمشت أمينة في محبسها بكهف السعرانة تنتظر الموت مع كل لحظة، يحاصرها إحساس بالخيبة بعدما أفلت مارون وخديجة من براثن الفلسطينيين، وتولت أمر محاكمتهما السلطات اللبنانية أمام محاكمها المختصة. لقد كانت تدرك عن قناعة أن زعامتها للشبكة هو سبب بقائها بالكهف دونهما، وبالتالي فإن مصيرها المجهول بين أيدي الفلسطينيين سيكون أشد قسوة وشراسة، لكنه على أية حال لا يساوي أبداً مع بشاعة جرمها. فبرغم اعترافاتها التفصيلية بالتجسس لحساب الموساد، إلا أنها أخفت عنهم الكثير من الأسرار، بالطبع هي أسرار بالغة الأهمية ستزيد ملفها تخمة، وقطعاً سينقلب اعتقاد الفلسطينيين في كونها جاسوسة كانت ضحية مغامرة عاطفية، الى جاسوسة عدوانية ترى في خيانتها نوعاً من الانتقام والتشفي، ذلك لأنها لم تنس يوماً مدى كراهيتها الشرهة للفلسطينيين، تلك الكراهية التي يحملها القوقازيون في الأردن لهم. فهي شركسية من سلالة هؤلاء الذين فروا من جبال القوقاز الى الوطن العربي، وكانت أسرتها تعمل في خدمة الملك حسين، شأنها في ذلك كشأن القوقازيين الذين يعملون في جيشه، واشتبكوا مع الفلسطينيين في حرب ضروس عام 1970، فاعتبرهم الفلسطينيون أعداء لهم، وهاجموا الأحياء التي يقطنوها فتبادلا الشعور بالكراهية تجاه بعضهم البعض. هكذا بدت كراهية أمينة للفلسطينيين ذات جذور، وهكذا أينعت مشاعرها وهي تهدي إسرائيل معلومات لا تقدر بثمن عن تحركاتهم ومخازنهم وعملياتهم.
وخلا ملف الاعترافات من توصلها لأسرار مخازن الهلال الأحمر التي يديرها شقيق ياسر عرفات، ففي هذه المخازن كانت تخبأ الأسلحة الخفيفة، والأسلحة المضادة للصواريخ في صناديق المهمات الطبية، مما جعلها دائماً عرضة للعمليات الجوية الإسرائيلية بناء على وشاياتها.. و أخفت أمينة أيضاً سر اختطاف إسرائيل لطائرة الخطوط الجوية اللبنانية "الشرق الأوسط" في 10 أغسطس 1973، وإجبارها على الهبوط في تل أبيب فقد كانت هي التي أبلغت الموساد بوجود جورج حبش على متنها، لكن حبش كان قد أصيب بأزمة قلبية منعته من ركوب الطائرة.. وقتها .. تأكد للفلسطينيين أن هناك اختراقاً إسرائيلياً لمنظماتهم، وجرى مسح شامل لمئات الأشخاص دون جدوى. و لم تكن أمينة في ذلك الوقت قد وقعت في دائرة الشك، فقد كانت مشبعة بثقة الفلسطينيين، حيث تعمدت ألا تظهر عداء مبالغاً فيه للصهيونية، وفي مناسبات مختلفة كثيراً ما عبرت عن رأيها في حق إسرائيل في امتلاك الأرض أيضاً. فأبعد ذلك التصرف الشكوك من حولها، فأي عميل إسرائيلي سيبذل ما بوسعه ليبدو عدواً لدوداً للصهيونية. لذا غادرت بيروت في حذر في جولة تفقدية، واستطاعت أن تمد الموساد بصور لمراكب وسفن الصيد واللنشات التابعة لمنظمة التحرير الفلسطينية، والراسية بمينائي صيدا ورأس شكا في الجنوب والشمال، والتي كانت معدة للعمليات الهجومية البحرية، ومكنت إسرائيل بذلك من تدمير ثلاثين قطعة منها في عملية انتقامية، وجاء ذلك بعد هجوم منظمة فتح البحري على المدينة الساحلية "نهاريا" عام 1974.

كل تلك الأسرار جاءت مفصلة بمذكرات أمينة المفتي التي نشرت في إسرائيل فيما بعد، فأضفت على جاسوسة الموساد هالة من الأساطير صعدت بها الى آفاق الخوارق، ونسبت اليها عمليات وهمية مختلفة عن اكتشافها مؤامرة لاغتيال السادات بوساطة الليبيين عام 1976، مهدت الطريق لكامب ديفيد بين مصر و إسرائيل، و كانت أمينة وقتذاك مكبلة بالجنازير الى الحائط داخل كهف السعرانة في جنوب لبنان، تنتظر نهايتها المرتقبة كالموت البطيء.


*

----------


## ليلة عشق

*
الحلقة الخامسة - أحلام .. و رصاص

وما أن نشرت الصحف اللبنانية نبأ القبض على أمينة المفتي وأفراد شبكتها، حتى ارتجت جنبات الموساد بشارع كيريا بتل أبيب. و بدأت في الحال تخطيطاً لاستعادة العميلة الأسطورية. فتاريخ الموساد الطويل يسرد لنا عشرات القصص التي انتهت باسترداد جواسيسها، الذين اكتشف أمرهم وكانوا على قيد الحياة. ولهذه القاعدة تبرير منطقي وهو أن إنقاذ أي عميل يرفع الروح المعنوية للعملاء الآخرين، ويشجع الرجال والنساء على القيام بعمليات ومهام خطيرة أخرى. و لأن الفلسطينيين يدركون ذلك جيداً، رأى عرفات أن الإبقاء على أمينة بكهف السعرانة أمر ضروري حتى يحين الوقت المناسب لتقرير مصيرها النهائي، نابذاً بذلك رغبة علي حسن سلامة في إعدامها.
فقد كانت لعرفات رؤية مستقبلية بعيدة المدى، تنحصر في التريث لبعض الوقت، ومبادلتها بشخصيات فلسطينية بسجون إسرائيل. لكن سلامة الذي بدا غير قانع كان يرى في قتلها فوزاً أكيداً، إذ سيصاب عملاء إسرائيل في لبنان بالذعر، وبالتالي يسهل كشف العديد منهم إن لم يسارعوا بمغادرة بيروت. و لما فشل في إقناع عرفات بوجهة نظره، اضطر الى السكوت وكبح اندفاع الشباب عنده. و بذلك ظلت أمينة حبيسة الكهف الجبلي، ترسخ في قيود الذل دون محاكمة، أو بصيص من أمل في النجاة. و في ذات الوقت الذي أدين فيه مارون الحايك بالحبس ثلاثة أعوام، وبعام واحد لرفيقته خديجة زهران .
 نسجت أمينة المفتي خيوط شبكتها حول أحد حراسها، وأوهمته بأنها بريئة مما نسب اليها، وأن الفلسطينيين فعلوا بها ذلك نكاية في عمها الذي يشغل منصباً حساساً في البلاط الملكي الأردني، حيث تصور لهم أنه كان أحد المحرضين لمذابح أيلول الأسود. وبعد عدة أشهر - في مايو 1976 - كان غسان الغزاوي قد اقترب كثيراً من أمينة، وتعاطف مع محنتها الى الحد الذي دعاه للتفكير في تخليصها من السجن، وإن استدعى منه ذلك الهرب بها الى إسرائيل. لقد انقلبت نوبتجيته في الحراسة الى جلسة غرام تصطخب بالمشاعر والأمنيات. فكانت أمينة تمنحه جرعات متصاعدة من الأشواق واللهفة، تطيح بعقله وتعبث به الى دنيا جديدة من أوهام التمني. و لأنه نجار خائب لا يجيد صنعته، عاش سني حياته الثلاثين في حالة حرب دائمة مع الحياة بحثاً عن عيشة رغدة مريحة، لكن هيهات أن يراها كسول مثله، أوقف خبرته عند حد معين لم يستطيع تجاوزه، فتقهقرت إرادته وانزوى منسياً بين جدران جحره الرطب بمخيم الرشيدية في صور، يجرع الجوع واليأس ناقماً على حظه وعلى الدنيا كلها.
إن فاشلاً مثله استعبده الفقر والجهل ، من السهل جداً إغواؤه والسيطرة عليه مادياً أو عاطفياً، فهو في الأصل لا يمكن أن يكون مؤمناً بقضيته أو مستوعباً لرسالة الكفاح من أجلها، ذلك لأنه أرجع فشله الى كل تلك الظروف التي تحيط به وبشعبه. و وطن نفسه على أنه مجرد ضحية لا ذنب له لكي يعيش معدماً شريداً، يفتقد أبسط مظاهر الحياة وأقلها ترفاً. هكذا قرأته أمينة وتخللت إليه في سهولة ما أيسرها على متخصصة في علم النفس مثلها، وأغوته بمكذوب العواطف تصبها صباً في أذنيه، فأذابته تماماً وهو المحروم اللاهث خلف الأحلام، وترقب عن كثب انسكاب مقاومته الخائرة، واستفحال رغبته في تخليصها أملاً في حياة هنيئة بإسرائيل. فكانت هي بذلك أول عميلة للموساد على الإطلاق، تجند حارسها في السجن للفرار بها الى خارج حدود الدولة. و جاء بمذكراتها فيما بعد أنها كانت تنوي النجاة بنفسها فقط، وتركه على الحدود يواجه مصيره وحده مع الفلسطينيين، حيث ستحال الأساطير في إسرائيل عن قصة هروبها العبقرية. لكن خابت أحلامها في المجد والتكريم.
وخابت أحلامه أيضاً في الثراء والنعيم، عندما أفضى بسره الى أحد رفقاء فقره في المخيم، فأبلغ السلطات الفلسطينية عنه وتمت مراقبته، وضبط وهو يحاول إدخال بزة عسكرية الى الكهف لترتديها أمينة أثناء الهرب. و انتهت أحلام الخائن برصاصات أخترقت صدره في أكتوبر 1976، وبتضعيف القيود الحديدية بأيدي الخائنة ورجليها، وشدها الى الحائط مصلوبة وبأقل قدر من الطعام والشراب، الى أن تقيحت أطرافها المختنقة بالقيود، وعمل معول الهزال بجسدها كما يعمل معول النحات الماهر بمادته الصخرية، فعاشت ذابلة كالموتى لا يميزها عنهم سوى ارتعاشة الأطراف، وزوغان حدقتين لا تبصران إلا الخوف والظلام..!


*

----------


## ليلة عشق

*
أقصى درجات الأمن

مرت خمس سنوات منذ اعتقلت أمينة المفتي، وفي نوفمبر من عام 1979 تحديداً، نشطت تحركات الصليب الأحمر الدولي، وتكثفت الاتصالات مع الفلسطينيين من أجل مبادلتها. و كان العرض الاسرائيلي هزيلاً قياساً بجواسيس آخرين، فقد أبدوا رغبتهم في مبادلتها بفلسطيني واحد، شريطة ألا يكون متهماً بقتل إسرائيليين من المدنيين أو الجنود. فرفض عرفات العرض الاسرائيلي، واشترط لمبادلتها الإفراج عن اثنين من أشهر الفدائيين الفلسطينيين بمعتقل عتليت، وهما: محمد مهدي بسيسو المولود عام 1941 في غزة والمحكوم عليه بالمؤبد لقيامه بعملية فدائية بواسطة زورق عام 1971, وأسفرت عن مقتل وإصابة عدد كبير من الاسرائيليين. و وليم نصار المولود عام 1942 في القدس، والمحكوم عليه بالمؤبد أيضاً لقتله ثلاثة إسرائيليين عام 1968 بالقدس.
لكن الرد الفلسطيني قوبل بتعنت إسرائيلي شديد، وأسر ممثل الصليب الأحمر لعرفات بأن أمينة لا تساوي شيئاً عند الاسرائيليين، فهم يصنفونها على أنها مجرد خائنة لوطنها، باعت دينها وأهلها من أجل نزوة، ومن المستحيل أن تخلص تماماً لإسرائيل أو تدين بها بالولاء. و ذكره الممثل الدولي بما حدث للمهندس السويسري الفريد فرانكشت الذي أدين بالسجن ثماني سنوات عام 1971، عندما تبين أنه أمدّ إسرائيل بعدة أطنان من تصميمات الطائرات الفرنسية ميراج 3، بعد تجنيده لأسباب أيديولوجية تتعلق بعقدة الذنب، وعندما أفرج عنه بعد أربع سنوات ونصف السنة، قرر السفر لإسرائيل لحضور الاحتفال بإنتاج الطائرة "كافير" - النموذج المعدل من الميراج 3 - فرفضت الموساد أن تدفع ثمن تذكرته من سويسرا، وقوبل في إسرائيل بتجاهل تام، وشعر أنه تعرض للنسيان والتخلي عنه، ذلك أن مهمته انتهت ولم يعد ذا شأن. لكن عرفات لم يأبه لذلك. و لم يتراجع قيد أنملة عن مطلبه، وصرح لممثل الصليب الدولي أنه يتعرض لضغوط شديدة للموافقة على إعدام أمينة المفتي. و أنه طالما ترفض إسرائيل الاستجابة و المرونة، فقد يوافق على إعدامها أمام شاشات التليفزيون لتكون عبرة لكل من يفكر في التعامل مع الموساد. 
وعندها، أصيب رئيس الموساد إسحاق حوفي (1974 - 1982) وكبار مساعديه بالذعر. فإعدام أمينة على الملأ أمام العدسات أمر خطير من شأنه إصابة جواسيس الموساد في البلاد العربية بالهلع وبالشلل، وقد يتسبب في تعطيل عمل شبكات عملائها المذعورين التي أنفق عليها ملايين الدولارات، مما يهدد تدفق سيل المعلومات الحيوية التي تعتمد عليها إسرائيل، سياسياً، وعسكرياً، واقتصادياً، وكان قرار إسحاق حوفي النهائي تلبية مطلب الفلسطينيين على أن يترك لمنظمة الصليب الأحمر العالمية حرية اختيار الدولة التي ستتم عملية المبادلة على أرضها وتحت حمايتها، بما يضمن الحيلولة دون وقوع كارثة قد يفكر بها الفلسطينييون.
وعلى ذلك .. نشطت المنظمة العالمية في اتصالاتها، ورفضت حكومة إيطاليا واليونان وبلغاريا وفرنسا التدخل، بينما وافقت حكومة تركيا ورومانيا وقبرص على تأمين الحماية التامة للطرفين فوق أراضيها وفي أجوائها، وتعهدت جميعاً بتوفير أقصى درجات الأمن لإتمام عملية المبادلة بسلام. من جانبها أعلنت منظمة التحرير الفلسطينية ترحيبها واختيارها لدولة قبرص، وأعلنت إسرائيل موافقتها على قبرص أيضاً، شريطة تدخل ممثل عن الأمم المتحدة لضمان الأمن، فأغضب الشرط الإسرائيلي القبارصة الذين اعتبروه "عدم ثقة" في قدراتهم على تحمل المسؤولية كاملة. لكن السفير الاسرائيلي في قبرص تقدم باعتذاره في الأول من فبراير 1980 و أبدى ثقته في السلطات القبرصية مشيداً بالعلاقات الحميمة بين البلدين و بالمصالح المشتركة بينهما. ولم يمض سوى يوم واحد حتى أعلن وزير الداخلية القبرصي، بأنه قد تحدد يوم 13 فبراير 1980 موعداً لعملية التبادل على أرض مطار لارنكا الدولي، وإغلاق المطار أمام الملاحة الدولية ابتداء من الساعة 14:00 حتى الساعة 2:50 

يتبع 

تحياتي 
ليلة عشق

*

----------


## sea_wolf

اروع من رائعة
تابعتها  منذ الساعه 3 فجرا ولم اقف من عليها الا لصلاة الفجر وانا الان مطر ان اذهب الى اعمل 
وساعود للتكملة ان شاء الله
ولكن لا بد من تحليل هذة الشخصية واحطاء التربية التى وقعت بها حتىنحمى انفسنا وابنائنا واخواننا من ذلك  
والف شكرا لكى على  وضع هذة القة بين متناول ايدينا

----------


## ابن طيبة

*كما و قف اخي الفاضل سي ولف منبهرا امام هذا السرد و طريقة الطرح
كنت اتابع حلقة بحلقة و انتظر بشغف باقي الحلقات و تذكرت ايام انتظاري لمسلسلات جمعة الشوان و رافت الهجان مع الفارق بالطبع
سلمت يداك اختي الفاضلة ليلة عشق
تقبلي تحياتي و تقديري و احترامي*

----------


## ليلة عشق

> اروع من رائعة
> تابعتها  منذ الساعه 3 فجرا ولم اقف من عليها الا لصلاة الفجر وانا الان مطر ان اذهب الى اعمل 
> وساعود للتكملة ان شاء الله
> ولكن لا بد من تحليل هذة الشخصية واحطاء التربية التى وقعت بها حتىنحمى انفسنا وابنائنا واخواننا من ذلك  
> والف شكرا لكى على  وضع هذة القة بين متناول ايدينا


*الأخ الفاضل sea_wolf

بل الشكر لك علي مرورك الكريم ....
 والحمد لله انها نالت استحسانك .....
وباذن الله سوف اقوم بوضع الاجزاء الأخيرة منها علي حلقات حتي يتسني لنا الاستمتاع بها ....
لك خالص تقديري واحترامي .....

تحياتي 
ليلة عشق*

----------


## ليلة عشق

> *كما و قف اخي الفاضل سي ولف منبهرا امام هذا السرد و طريقة الطرح
> كنت اتابع حلقة بحلقة و انتظر بشغف باقي الحلقات و تذكرت ايام انتظاري لمسلسلات جمعة الشوان و رافت الهجان مع الفارق بالطبع
> سلمت يداك اختي الفاضلة ليلة عشق
> تقبلي تحياتي و تقديري و احترامي*


*الأخ الفاضل معتز فطين 

سلمك الله من كل شر ......
والحمد لله انا القصة نالت استحسانك ....
لك خالص الشكر والتقدير والاحترام .....

تحياتي 
ليلة عشق*

----------


## ليلة عشق

*الجزء السابع . . الحلقة الأولى
قراءة سريعة

تخضع عمليات تبادل الجواسيس أو الأسرى بين الدول لقياسات معقدة، تحددها الملابسات السياسية وظروف العلاقات بين الدول في حالات السلم، وتكون أكثر تعقيداً في حالات الحرب والتناحر. وقد شهدت المنطقة العربية حالات تبادل عديدة وفريدة مع إسرائيل، كان أبطالها جواسيس عباقرة وعسكريون. حيث جرى التبادل أحياناً في سرية تامة وتعتيم إعلامي، وأحياناً أخرى صاحبه ضجيج الإعلام على الملأ. وأشهر عمليات التبادل كانت بعد نكسة يونيو 1967 عندما تمت مقايضة الجاسوس الصهيوني ولفجانج لوتز بعدد ضخم من العسكريين المصريين الأسرى. و قد ادعت إسرائيل فيما بعد أن ثمن لوتز كان خمسة آلاف أسير مصري، رغبة في الدعاية لجواسيسها وإعلاء لشأنهم. 
أما جاسوسة الموساد المصرية انشراح علي موسى التي أدينت بالإعدام شنقاً هي وزوجها إبراهيم سعيد شاهين في25 \ 11 \1974، فقد أمر السادات بمبادلتها في صفقة سرية بمصريين وعرب في إسرائيل، كان وراءها هنري كيسنجر وزير الخارجية الأمريكي وذلك قبل زيارة السادات لتل أبيب، في مداعبة سياسية مقصودة للتمهيد لمعاهدة السلام في كامب دايفيد. 
أما الأشهر على الإطلاق في عمليات التبادل الفاشلة .. والعلنية، فكانت لمقايضة إيلي كوهين – كامل أمين ثابت – سيد جواسيس الموساد في سوريا، وأسطورة الموساد الذي لم يخلفه أحد عبقرية وذكاء. حيث رفضت سوريا وساطات أكثر من 84 رئيس دولة ومنظمة عالمية للإفراج عنه، مقابل ملايين الدولارات ومئات الأسرى السوريين في معتقلات إسرائيل، ونفذ فيه حكم الإعدام شنقاً أمام عدسات التليفزيون على الهواء مباشرة في 18 مايو 1965، وأبقى جثمانه معلقاً هكذا لأربعة أيام فوق المشنقة التي أعدت له خصيصاً بساحة المرجة في دمشق.
 و في 21 فبراير 1973 وقعت حادثة لم تتكرر أبداً من قبل، عندما حاولت إسرائيل اختطاف الطائرة التي تقل عميلة الموساد هبة عبد الرحمن سليم عامر، التي استدرجت من باريس الى بني غازي بواسطة المخابرات المصرية، و طارت بها الطائرة الى القاهرة لمحاكمتها. لقد عمدت الموساد الى التشويش على أجهزة الطائرة الملاحية ففقدت اتجاهها. و عندما اكتشف الطيار أنه يطير فوق سيناء اتجه بأقصى سرعته ناحية القناة، متجاهلاً إصرار طائرات الجو الاسرائيلية على الهبوط بطائرته في إسرائيل. فيفقد الاسرائيليون صوابهم ويفجرون الطائرة بركابها في الجو، معتقدين بأنهم قتلوا عميلتهم قبلما تعترف. لكن صدموا بشدة عندما اكتشفوا بأنهم أسقطوا الطائرة الليبية البوينج 747 بطريق الخطأ وأن طائرة هبة سليم الحقيقية استخدمت ممراً جوياً غير معلوم.

تلك لمحات مختصرة عن أشهر قصص عمليات المبادلات والعروض والقتل، التي وقعت أحداثها بين مصر وسوريا وإسرائيل. و لم تكن هناك سابقة واحدة لعملية تبادل بين الاسرائيليين والفلسطينيين. لذلك .. كانت الأعصاب متوترة ومجهدة، فإسرائيل تخشى غدر الفلسطينيين بهم على أرض مطار لارنكا، ويشهد تاريخهم الطويل في الكفاح وخطف الطائرات على أنهم رجال ذوو بأس .. وإصرار .. أما الفلسطينيون .. فقد وضعوا تاريخ إسرائيل الدموي نصب أعينهم .. و توقعوا مذبحة بشعة ستدور أحداثها في قبرص.


*

----------


## ليلة عشق

*

الدور الطاهر

في المكتب الفرعي لمنظمة التحرير الفلسطينية في صيدا، اجتمع المدير بالضابط الفلسطيني الموفد من الرئاسة في بيروت، حيث أطلعه على تفاصيل حياة أمينة المفتي في محبسها الانفرادي بكهف السعرانة وكان الضابط يصغي اليه باهتمام ليستكمل النقاط التي يريدها فمهمته كخبير في الشؤون المعنوية تتطلب منه ذلك خاصة ..
 و الوقت يمضي سريعاً بعدما وافقت المنظمة على الموعد المحدد في لارناكا. و بعد الاجتماع انطلقت السيارة الجيب العسكرية تقل الضابط الى كهف السعرانة.
كان الطريق المتعرج الضيق قد نحتت أجزاء منه من الجبل، فيستقيم منحدراً أحياناً ثم يلتوي فجأة في صعود والتفاف حول الجبل. 
و من بعيد .. بدا الكهف الموحش كنقطة سوداء في بطن الجبل السامق، وكلما اقتربت السيارة شوهد جنود الحراسة المشددة بأسلحتهم الأوتوماتيكية في حالة التأهب. وكانت الأكمنة المتحركة تزيد الأمر حساسية واهتماماً، حتى يخال للبعض أن بالمنطقة مفاعلاً نووياً سرياً. و عندما دلف الضابط الى الكهف، كانت الإضاءة القوية تكشف دهليز الفوهة وتظهر ملامح الوحشة وغموض الطبيعة. و في نهاية أحد الممرات .. تكورت كومة من عظام .. شدت أطرافها الأربعة بالجنازير. اقترب منها الضابط متفحصاً، فرمقته بنظرات تفيض رعباً .. لكن وجهه الهادئ سكّن بعض الخوف لديها، وحاولت أن تستقرئ ما جاء لأجله ففشلت .. و تملكها ألف هاجس وهاجس .. و أطرقت الى الأرض ثم همدت أنفاسها قليلاً وقالت في صوت خفيض كأنه جاء من قرار:
هل حان وقت الإعدام ..؟
اقترب منها الضابط أكثر وأكثر، لكي تصلها كل كلماته وقال:
سنطلق سراحك بعد أيام .. و ستعودين الى إسرائيل مرة أخرى.

ارتعدت أطرافها المقيدة فارتج بدنها كله، وجحظت عيناها الغائرتان في تحفز لما يقوله الضابط الذي أردف:
بعد عشرة أيام من الآن ستكونين حرة في إسرائيل، ويجب أن تكوني على يقين من أننا لم نعاقبك ولم نؤذك بقدر ما أذيتنا. فنحن أناس مسالمون سعدنا بوجودك ذات يوم بيننا، ووثقنا بك بلا حدود على اعتبار أنك عربية .. مخلصة، وعن حب فتحنا لك قلوبنا .. وكل أبوابنا الموصدة في وجه الآخرين، وما تطرق إلينا الشك فتسببت بفعلتك في مقتل عشرات الأبرياء من شبابنا .. و انخلعت على يدك قلوب أمهات ثكالى .. فقدت الابن والزوج .. و البسمة.
انهمرت دموع أمينة المفتي ، ولم يدر الضابط أهي دموع الحسرة والندم، أم أنها دموع الفرح بنجاتها.
وأكمل الضابط: هذه الأرض التي أنت عليها الآن سيدتي أرض عربية، وتلك الأرض التي ولدت فوق ترابها أرض عربية، وكذلك الأرض التي بعت دينك و وطنك وأهلك لأجلها .. أيضاً .. عربية، عربية مغتصبة .. سليبة، ستعود حتماً ذات يوم لأصحابها، ربما يتحقق ذلك بعد جيل .. أو جيلين .. أو ثلاثة، أو أقل من ذلك بكثير.. و نحن هنا الآن لنجاهد بدماء أبنائنا، ولن نكف عن الجهاد حتى نموت دونها .. و أنت .. ما جئت الى هنا سيدتي إلا لقتلنا دونما ذنب بحقك اقترفناه. فلا تظنين أن الأرض التي ستعودين إليها سترحب بك .. لكن تأكدي أن في القدس وحيفا ويافا وبيت لحم ونابلس .. في كل فلسطين ستبصق عليك الأرض مع كل خطوة، حتى وإن متّ فستلفظك قرفاً في قبرك .. وسيأبى دودها الطاهر أن يرعى بجثمانك ..
وعندها .. ازداد نحيبها قسوة .. و علا نشيجها مع صعود صدرها الضامر وهبوطه، وانعقد لسانها فلم تقو على الكلام لاصطكاك أسنانها، ورعشة شفتيها التي غزت الوجه المتقلص الشاحب. و قال الضابط آمراً جنوده قبلما ينصرف:
فكوا قيود ضيفتنا وقدموا لها الشراب وأشهى الطعام.


*

----------


## ليلة عشق

*

الحلقة االثانية  - الستائر الحريرية

أهزيمة ساحقة أم انتصار باهر . . ؟ تساءلت أمينة في نفسها وتعجبت للإحساس المائع المشوه الذي يخالجها في ضراوة. وظلت لأيام تترنج لصدى كلمات الضابط التي تنخر في عظامها وعقلها، فلا تجد سوى مراراً خفياً كأنه دبيب نمل يسري بأوصالها. هكذا اقتُلعت مشاعرها من الجذور، وغرقت في سهوم قاتل يفتك بأعصابها ويزلزل جوانب إدراكها الباطن والظاهر. 
تقول أمينة في مذكراتها بعد ذلك: 
كانت كلمات الضابط كالسهام تخترق عقلي وجسدي . . فأصابت اتزاني وطوحت بآمالي وأوهامي . . وأغرقتني في محيط يموج بالغموض وينبض بالخوف . . والعدم. وأوشكت أن أصرخ فيه أن يرحمني ويصمت . . فيوقف رشق سهامه بأعضائي التي وهنت . . ونزحت عنها مسحة القوة. لكنه كان كمدفع رشاش أخرج كل رصاصاته في زخة واحدة. ترى . . لماذا جيء به إليّ . . ؟ 
ألكي يشعرني بحقارتي وجرمي . . ؟ 
أم ليوقظ بداخلي أحاسيس دفنت من زمن . . ؟ 
كل ما أذكره وقتها أنني فقدت رسالتي التي خلقت لأجلها . . وهي أنني لم أعد أصلح لأن أكون أماً. فكيف لامرأة مثلي حبلى بالخيانة أن ترضع طفلها وتحتويه، بينما هي تقتل الأطفال والشباب، وتموت أمهاتهم حزناً عليهم وأساً . . ؟ 
أكنت إذن واهمة الى حد فقدان العقل والتمييز . . ؟ 
أكنت أصارع طواحين الهواء كما كان يفعل دون كيشوت . . ؟
 أين أنت الآن يا أمي لأفرد ذراعاي حول عنقك والتصق بصدرك الدافئ الحنون . . ؟
 أين أنت يا أبي لتنتشلني من مصيبتي وتنير لي الطريق بالنصح كما كنت تفعل أيام طفولتي وشبابي . . ؟
 أين هم إخوتي وكانوا لي ظلالاً وارفة تحميني من لسعة الحياة ومدب السيل الجارف . . ؟ 
أين شقيقاتي وخالاتي وعماتي . . ؟
 أين ستائر حجرتي الحريرية ومرآتي . . ؟ 
ترى أتضم أمي الآن أشيائي وتلعنني أما أنها تبكي لمأساتي . . ؟ 
لم يبق لي من شيء سوى صمت كالموات يقتلني . . ودمعاتي . .؟"

عجيبة حقاً تلك المرأة المثيرة، فلعلكم لاحظتم مثلي مدى تمكنها وبراعتها في وصف أدق خلجات ذاتها بأسلوب مشوق رائع، حتى أنني كثيراً ما كنت أقف مندهشاً أمام سطور مذكراتها، وأمام قدرتها الفائقة على تشريح انفعالاتها بلا تصنع. متنقلاً معها في راحة من موقف الى موقف آخر. وحيرني سؤال ظل يتردد بخاطري طوالي عملي بملفها: هل أسبغت عليها البراعة في التجسس براعة أخرى في الوصف والتحليل . . ؟
 ربما يكون ذلك . . فالعمل التجسسي لا يقوم إلا على اليقظة الشديدة والحرص والدقة. والكتابة أيضاً لكي تدخل الى القلب وتحرك المشاعر تلزمها اليقظة في سرد الفكرة، والحرص على خط التصعيد الدرامي المترابط دون ملل، والدقة في الوصف وتقريب التخيل الى نبض الواقع في سرد الفكرة، كما أنني لاحظت أيضاً في مذكرات أمينة أنها تضج بالحيوية وانسكاب المشاعر، وتندفع بها في أحيان كثيرة - كما في نهاية الفقرة السابقة - الى السجع الموسيقي القريب من أوزان الشعر. فلو أنها اتجهت الى الكتابة لكانت الآن أديبة قديرة . . لكن . . هكذا فعلت بنفسها.

*

----------


## ليلة عشق

*

الأنفاس اللاهثة

وفي صباح التاسع من فبراير 1980، نقلت أمينة المفتي في سرية تامة الى معسكر جنوبي صيدا، وفي المساء تحت ستر الظلام أخذت الى بيروت، تحيط بسيارتها العسكرية عدة سيارات أخرى تقل قوات مسلحة، حيث أودعت حجرة مريحة بأحد مباني منظمة التحرير بحي الفكهاني، يحرسها أفراد لا حصر لهم مدججون بالسلاح. 
وعن ذلك اليوم جاء بمذكراتها وصفاً دقيقاً لأحداثه إذ تقول: 
"دخلت كهف السعرانة لأول مرة في الظلام، وغادرته نهار ذلك اليوم في الظلام أيضاً . . فقد عصبوا عينيّ خشية إصابتي بالعمى . . عندما أواجه ضوء الشمس المبهر فجأة، بعد 1651 يوماً في الظلام . . يا لهم من أناس طيبي القلب رائعين. 
أرادوني صحيحة النظر لأرى الفارق الواضح بين الوجوه عندما أغادرهم. وفي بيروت أدخلتني فتاتان نظيفتان الى الحمام، واستحممت لأول مرة منذ اعتقالي استحماماً كاملاً، ونمت مغماة بينهما ومكبلة بأحزمة رقيقة من الجلد، وأكلت أطعمة شهية حرمت منها لسنوات وكنت أطلبها بنفسي فيجيئونني بها. 
وأمام هذا الكرم الرائع طمعت فيما هو أكثر، فصارحت الضابط المنوط بحراستي بأمنية غالية الى نفسي، وهي أن أحادث أمي تليفونياً في عمان. ولما أخبرني الضابط بأن طلبي رفض بحسم، حسوت الحزن يأساً، وأيقنت بأنني لن أسمع صوتها أبداً . . طالما كنت في إسرائيل . . !!"
لحظتئذ فقط . . أحست أمينة المفتي بندم شديد. فخروجها من لبنان الى إسرائيل هو بحق موت بطيء لا محالة. فالإسرائيليون سيرفضون بقوة سفرها لأي مكان آخر، وذلك لأن صورها نشرت بمعظم صحف العالم، إذ قد يصادفها فلسطيني فيقتلها غضباً ونأراً، ولن يستطيع الاسرائيليون على كل حال حراستها حراسة تامة خارج الدولة.

لقد فكرت أمينة في حالها وحياتها بإسرائيل فيما بعد، ورأت أن كهف السعرانة كان لها السجن المؤقت قبل الإعدام، لكن إسرائيل ستكون الى الأبد السجن المرير، الذي سيقتلها فيه الندم والعذاب والحسرة والقلق والاكتئاب. إذن فالموت السريع في لبنان لأهون ألف مرة . . بل إنه الخلاص من ثورات داخلية ستفتك بها وتقودها غصباً عنها الى حافة الجنون. لذلك صرخت قرب منتصف الليل وملأ صراخها المبنى كله وهي تقول: "لا أريد العودة الى إسرائيل . . لا أريد إسرائيل". هجمت عليها الفتاتان قبلما تتقطع الأربطة الجلدية، واندفع الى حجرتها على الفور عدد كبير من الضباط والجنود، شرعوا في الحال في تضعيف قيودها، وكان جسدها النحيل ينتفض بعنف وشراسة، كأن قوة جبارة حلت به بعد ضعف وهدأة. 
وقال لها أحد الضباط
فلتهدئي من فضلك . . فكل شيء أعد لسفرك الى إسرائيل.
وبذات القوة والعصبية والصراخ قالت:
أعدموني هنا . . أو أرجعوني الى كهف السعرانة . . أنا أكره إسرائيل . . أكرهها . .
أجابها الضابط في هدوء:
إسرائيل هي وطنك الآن سيدتي.
وكأنما تشد جذور أعصابها من أشواك الخوف قالت في هلع:
الإعدام أهون . . لماذا لم تعدموني . . ؟ أتخافون من إسرائيل . . ؟
رد الضابط في ثقة:
نحن أقوى من إسرائيل . . لذلك أرسلتك للتجسس علينا.
نعم . . تجسست عليكم . . فلماذا تعيدونني الى أعدائكم . . ؟
وبينما كان الطبيب يدخل مسرعاً الى الحجرة ممسكاً بيده محقن المخدر كان الضابط يجيب:
نحن نبادل امرأة خائنة برجلين من أبطالنا البواسل.
بصقت أمينة في الهواء وانطلقت كالمدفع قائلة:
نعم أنا خائنة . . وسأخونكم ألف مرة لو أتيحت لي الفرصة . . فهيا تخلصوا مني وأعدموني "والتهديد بالخيانة هنا يعني قمة الندم".
وعندها . . انقض جنديان على ذراعها يحبسان حركته، وأمكن للطبيب إفراغ المخدر بوريدها، وكان صراخها الحاد المسعور ترتج منه حوائط المكان . . وما هي الى هنيهة حتى بدأ يضعف . . ثم يخفت . . حتى هدأ تماماً. . تماماً . وسكن، وانهمد الجسد الممدد في استكانة، وما عاد يسمع سوى صدى لأنفاس لاهثة.

يتبع 

تحياتي 
ليلة عشق

*

----------


## ليلة عشق

*الحلقة الثالثة - أغنية القدس

وفي الثالثة وعشر دقائق مساء يوم 13 فبراير 1980 مغماة بكيس أسود طويل وشبه مخدرة، اقتيدت أمينة المفتي مكبلة الى الملف في سيارة مصفحة الى المطار، تحاصرها عدة سيارات عسكرية ذات أنواع مختلفة. والى جوار سلم طائرة خطوط الشرق الأوسط - بوينج 737 - أنزلت بهدوء وسط حشد من الجنود، وتأبط ذراعها ضابطان فلسطينيان سحباها الى داخل الطائرة، التي أغلقت أبوابها في الحال وأخذت عجلاتها تنهش أسفلت الممر، وبداخلها أحد عشر ضابطاً فلسطينياً وأحد ممثلي منظمة الصليب الأحمر الدولي، حيث كان وجهتها ناحية الشمال . . الى أنقرة، خشية اعتراضها بواسطة طائرات سلاح الجو الإسرائيلي، ومن هناك . . تعود بركابها من جديد الى الجنوب مرة أخرى . . الى حيث توجد جزيرة قبرص في عرض البحر المتوسط، تشير بإصبعها في أسى ناحية الإسكندرية، تلك الأرض العربية الخصبة التي استلبها الأتراك منا.

وفي الطائرة . . انزوت أمينة على أحد المقاعد لا نملك من أمرها شيئاً . . لم تكن تبك أو تنتحب، ولم يلاحظ أحد من مرافقيها قسمات وجهها المستتر وقد كساه اصفرار الموت، أو سيل الدمع المنهمر في هدوء وصمت. لكن فجأة سمع لها نشيج بدا واهناً في البداية، ثم تحول شيئاً فشيئاً الى عويل متصل فبكاء يشبه العواء . . ولما أشعل الضابط الجالس الى جوارها سيجارته قال لها وهو ينفث دخانه الكثيف:
أأشغل لك واحدة .. ؟
صمتت للحظة ثم أجابت:
ما نوعها . . ؟
أجابها الضابط في اكتراث:
تونسية . . اسمها "سفاير الصفاء".
قالت في تردد:
ألا يدخن أحدكم المارلبورو؟
رد الضابط في حسم
نحن نكره الأمريكان وبضائعهم . .
أتعرف ماذا تعني كلمة مارلبورو . . ؟
دهش الضابط لسؤالها وأجاب:
نعم . . إنها تتكون من الحروف الأولى لعبارة إنجليزية تقول : الرجل دائما يتذكر الحب لان ... قاطعته وهي تقول :
أشعل لي سجارة من فضلك.
فتحسس الرجل بأصبعه موضع فمها، وأخذت تسحب الدخان في نهم حتى امتلأ به الكيس من الداخل فسعلت وقالت في تأفف كفى:
وانتبهت العقول لصوت حاد يردد:
قسماً بمن . .
خلق السماء بلا عمد . .
قسماً بأيام الطفولة والرجولة . .
والكهولة والتنسك والصلاة . .
صلاة يوم الأربعاء . . قسماً بكل الميتين بلا كفن . .
سيرد أبناء الزناة لنا الثمن . .
أغلى ثمن . .
قسماً بقدس صوته المجروح . .
يحفر في السحابة والأبد .
. قسماً برب الأبرياء . .
وبكل أودية الدماء. .
سنذود عن قدس الأحبة . .
عن تراب الأنبياء . .
يا أيها القمر المسافر في حدائق مقلتي . .
يا نخلة . . طرحت نبياً . .
من نبي . . من نبي . .
سنزود عن يافا . . وغزة . .
والتراب المرمري . .
حيث يرقد في الدجى . .
عطر . . رقيق . . مريمي . .
غداً سترجع كالعروس . .
يزفها صوت الحلى .


*

----------


## ليلة عشق

*
الحشد والتربص

وداخل الطائرة اللبنانية البوينج 737 تكومت أمينة المفتي على مقعدها تنتحب في أسى، بينما أنشغل الضباط الفلسطينيون عنها بدراسة خطوات عملية التبادل التي شرحها لهم ممثل الصليب الأحمر. وفي الساعة الخامسة والنصف مساء كانت الطائرة تحلق فوق مطار لارناكا القبرصي، تنتظر الإذن بالهبوط. ولارناكا مدينة عريقة الملامح بها القلعة التركية ومتحف صغير ومدافع قديمة، ويموج الشارع الرئيسي بها بوجوه السائحين من مختلف الجنسيات، ومطارها هو المطار الرئيسي للجزيرة بعد أن فقدت نيقوسيا مطارها الدولي الذي أصبح مع خط التقسيم ضمن الحدود التركية. وقبرص منذ القدم وطوال الحروب الصليبية كانت دائماً مصدر خطر دائم على أرض فلسطين ومصر وسوريا، فقد كانت محطة دائمة لكل طوائف المرتزقة والباحثين عن المجد، وحاول مماليك مصر أكثر من مرة غزو الجزيرة فلم ينجحوا، ولكن العثمانيين، فعلوها عام 1570 واقتحموا لارناكا واستولوا على الجزيرة بأكملها. 
وخلال الحرب العالمية الثانية تحولت قبرص الى ساحة لكل العمليات الحربية الموجهة لمصر وفلسطين، وأصبحت فيما بعد مركزاً استراتيجياً لكل أنواع الاستخبارات العالمية - الأميركية والسوفيتية والإنجليزية والمصرية والإسرائيلية - وفي حواريها الضيقة وقراها الجبلية دارت كل أنواع المؤامرات من الاغتيالات الى الانقلابات الى الصفقات المشبوهة.

لقد كان يوم 13 فبراير 1980 هو بحق يوماً عصيباً في قبرص، فالحياة بدت شبه متوقفة، وجحيم من القلق يخيم على الوجوه ويعم على أجهزة الدولة التي تحملت عبء إتمام عملية المبادلة فوق أراضيها دون الوقوع في أدنى خطأ قد يتسبب في كارثة تشوه وجه الجزيرة الآمن وتسيئ الى حكومتها أمام المحافل الدولية. لذلك . . اتخذ وزير الداخلية كل التدابير الأمنية اللازمة، وفق خطة رسمت بإحكام، بحيث تتم العملية بهدوء وبمظهر مشرف وتحت إشرافه هو شخصياً. فحاصرت المطار من الخارج عشرات من مركبات المدرعات والدبابات، الى جانب أعداد حاشدة من قوات الأمن تقف على أهبة الاستعداد، وبدا المنظر العام كأنه حشد لحرب مرتقبة، وتربص بعدو غاشم ينوي غزو الجزيرة. أما قوات العمليات الخاصة فقد امتلأت بها النوافذ وأسطح مباني المطار تحمل بنادق تلسكوبية رشاشة. وكان الوضع في الداخل اشد تعقيداً وسخونة، فقد جرى إخلاء المطار من السواتر الرملية والأكشاك، وكل ما يمكن استخدامه كساتر من النيران لأي عملية عسكرية أو فدائية محتملة، وأخرجت جميع السيارات التي تتبع خطوط الطيران العالمية، وكذلك شاحنات الماء والوقود وسلالم الصعود، كما أبعدت أيضاً الطائرات الرابضة على أرض المطار عن المكان الذي خصص لوقوف الطائرة الاسرائيلية، وانتظر أكثر من ألف وخمسمائة جندي مسلح، هم جميعاً من جنود المظلات والصاعقة والعمليات الخاصة المدربة تدريباً عالياً على الالتحام المباشر والاقتحام في حالات كوارث خطف الطائرات والسفن. واتخذ وزير الداخلية من برج المراقبة بالمطار مركز للإشراف على الموقع ككل وإصدار أوامره لقواته.


*

----------


## ليلة عشق

*
سأقتله . . سأقتله

وعندما حلقت الطائرة بأمينة المفتي مرتين فوق المطار أذن بها بالهبوط، وبعد دقائق قليلة كانت تقف على الممر فاتجهت إليها مسرعة عدة سيارات عسكرية ومدرعة واحدة، وأحاط بها رجال الكوماندوز من كل جانب. عندئذ تلقى الطيار اللبناني أمراً بفتح باب الطائرة الأيسر الأمامي، فصعد السلم في الحال ممثل الصليب الأحمر ومعه ثلاثة ضباط قبارصة بلباسهم المدني. 
كانت أمينة ترتدي بنطلوناً من الجينز الأزرق وبلوفر أحمر من الصوف ذي رقبة عالية، وكانت ما تزال مكبلة الى الخلف ومغماة عندما اقترب منها ممثل الصليب الأحمر، فكشف عن وجهها وأخذ يقلب بصره عدة مرات بينها وبين صورة لها كانت بيده، وبعدما تأكد من شخصيتها اوماً للضباط الثلاثة فتأكدوا من إحكام قيدها، وجذبوها بلطف مغماة الى باب الطائرة، بينما تثاقلت خطواتها وارتفع صوت نحيبها المتواصل بلا انقطاع. ولما عجزت ساقاها عن حملها، انحنى أحد الضباط في مواجهتها ورفعها رفعاً الى كتفه ونزل بها الى حيث تقف المدرعة أسفل السلم مباشرة، فدفع بها الى ايادي التي امتدت من الداخل، وانطلقت المدرعة في سرعة قصوى الى إحدى حظائر الطائرات، التي تحرسها اثنتا عشرة مدرعة ومائة وسبعون مظلياً . 
أما الضباط الفلسطينيون فقد سلموا للقبارصة رشاشاتهم الكلاشينكوف، وأخذوا مع طاقم الطائرة الى إحدى القاعات الداخلية بالمطار المشددة الحراسة. وكان على الجميع حبس أنفاسه لمدة ساعة وربع الساعة، في انتظار هبوط الطائرة الإسرائيلية - العال - التي كانت ما تزال رابضة على أرض مطار اللد الإسرائيلي، وجاهزة للإقلاع فوراً بالأسيرين حال التأكد من وصول أمينة المفتي الى قبرص. لقد كان للفارق الزمني بين هبوط الطائرتين دلالات أمنية محسوبة جيداً وبعمق شديد، وهذا الأمر كان قد تم الاتفاق عليه مع الطرفين، والغرض منه طمأنتهما على توافر مساحة أمان تخدم هدفيهما، خاصة . . وتلك أول عملية تبادل تتم بينهما على الإطلاق، وكان أحد طرفيها جاسوس إسرائيلي "في 14 مارس 1979 بادلت الجبهة الشعبية لتحرير فلسطين - بقيادة جورج حبش - جندي إسرائيلي اسمه إبراهام عمراي أسرته لجبهة بعد أن ضل طريقه بالقرب من صور بستة وسبعين فلسطينياً كانوا بمعتقل عتليت.

استقرت أمينة المفتي بداخل المدرعة القبرصية لا تملك إرادتها، وبدت كالتائهة وسط بحر متلاطم، تصرخ بصوت حاد مبحوح أحياناً . . وينساب نحيبها متحشرجاً أحياناً أخرى. لقد انقضت عليها مشاعر متباينة حطمت ثباتها وأعصابها التي كانت من قبل من فولاذ، وأخذ جسدها النحيل يهتز في اضطراب وانفعال، فاسترسلت في تشجنات الأسى المرير والخوف، وطلبت كثيراً من القبارصة حل عصابتها وقيودها فرفضوا، فقذفتهم بوابل من حمم السباب وقنعت في النهاية بما هي عليه وتصف لنا أمينة المفتي في مذكراتها تلك الدقائق العصيبة من حياتها فتقول:

وبينما كنت بالمدرعة القبرصية أنتظر وصول الإسرائيليين . . عصفت بي الشكوك والأفكار . . وفكرت في موشيه. ترى . . هل حقيقة ما يزال حياً . .؟ 
هل ينتظرني بشوق ماداً ذراعيه بلهفة حبلى بالحب . . ؟
 أم أنه مات بالفعل وقبّر بين حطام طائرته التي أسقطها السوريون. . ؟ 
وماذا لو أنه كان حياً. . ؟ هل سأقتله؟ 
هل سأنهش بطنه بأظافري وأسناني لقاء خداعه لي. . 
يا إلهي أيمكن لموشيه الحنون أن يتآمر ضدي أنا؟
 أبعدما بعت ديني ووطني وأهلي لأجله يبيعني . . ؟ 
كيف سيشرح لي الأمر ويضغط على مشاعري لأصفح . . ؟ 
لن يستطيع التخلل الي من جديد ولو ركع أمامي . . لن أمنحه فرصة واحدة يظهر لي فيها ضعفه وندمه. . وكيف أصفح وكهف السعرانة موشم على جسدي، ومحفور بخلايا عقلي وأوردتي . . ومربوط بساعدي . .كيف . . كيف بالله أصفح وأهلي يمشون منكسي الرأس خزياً . . ؟ 
لن أضعف بعد اليوم أبداً أمام عواطفي . . وسأقتله . . نعم . . سأقتله بالسم. . بالرصاص . . بالحرق  . . عندي ألف حل لقتله أما فيما لو أنه كان ميتاً بالفعل . . فسأزرع عمري زهوراً على قبره . . إن كان له قبر . . !!


*

----------


## ليلة عشق

*الحلقة الرابعة - ابتسامة الظفر

وفي الساعة 18.55 كانت الطائرة الاسرائيلية تقف على أرض مطار لارناكا، في المكان المخصص لها تماماً على بعد كيلو متر واحد من المدرعة التي تقل أمينة المفتي وبعد عشرة دقائق أذن لقائدها بفتح أبوابها. كانت لحظات عصيبة حقاً وطويلة كالدهر، إذ تتابعت الأنفاس ودقت الصدور عندما انفتح باب الطائرة، وبدلاً من أن يقفز منها فريق الكوماندوز الإسرائيلي المعروف باسم "النخبة" أو السايريت ماتاكال - أطل مندوب الصليب الأحمر الدولي ومن خلفه ظهر ضابط مخابرات إسرائيلي بلباس مدني. وعند نقطة محددة بمنتصف المسافة بين الطائرة والمدرعة ، كان ينتظر مندوب الصليب الأحمر الآخر. تصافح المندوبان وتحدثا لعدة ثوان، ثم اتجها بالضابط الإسرائيلي الى المدرعة. 
هذا . . في الوقت الذي أحيطت في الطائرة بأربعة مدرعات مسلحة، وبأكثر من مائة جندي من قوات العمليات الخاصة تلمس أصابعهم زناد بنادقهم الآلية في حذر ويقظة. إضافة الى مئات البنادق الرشاشة الأخرى التي صوبت باتجاه الطائرة من النوافذ وعلى الأسطح المجاورة. وعندما دخل الضابط الاسرائيلي الى المدرعة، كشف عن وجه أمينة الشاحب وأخرج من جيبه صورة لها وقال مبتسماً في إطمئنان:
لا عليك يا سيدتي . . ستعودين الى إسرائيل أكثر رونقاً . . وبهاءً.
أجهشت أمينة بالبكاء وقالت في لهفة:
هل جاء موشيه معكم . . ؟
أجاب الضابط بدهشة:
موشيه من سيدتي . . ؟
جحظت عيناها في هلع ثم قطبت جبينها وهي تقول:
ألا تعرف زوجي موشيه بيراد . . ؟
ازداد دهشة الضابط الاسرائيلي وأجابها على الفور:
أوه . . الحديث هنا غير مناسب يا عزيزتي . . وعما قليل ستعرفين إجابات كل ما بعقلك من تساؤلات.
قالت في فزع:
أرجوك . . أخبرني فقط أين موشيه . . ؟
أجاب دون تردد:
سيكون اللقاء حاراً في إسرائيل.

هكذا قذف بكلمات لا تحمل إجابة محددة وغادر الى المدرعة مسرعاً، وترك أمينة تضرب أخماساً في أسداس لا تعرف ماذا يقصد بالضبط. أما الضابط فقد أدرك من سؤالها مدى براعة الخدعة الكبرى التي رسمها لها الفلسطينيون، وما سوف يؤدي اليه من تمزقات بعقل المسكينة البائسة. وبعدما خطا عدة خطوات بعيداً عن المدرعة . . رفع يده ملوحاً في إشارة لزملائه بالطائرة. . الذين كانوا يتابعونه بنظارات الميدان في قلق. وعند منتصف المسافة تماماً بين الطائرة والمدرعة وقف برفقة مندوب الصليب الأحمر . . بينما اتجه المندوب الآخر الى عربة عسكرية تقل ضابطاً فلسطينياً . . انطلقت بهما على عجل الى الطائرة وقبلما يترجلان أمام السلم المشدد الحراسة، كان الأسيران يقفان بالباب أعلى السلم حليقا الرأس . . يرتدي كل منهما بنطلوناً بنياً وجاكتاً بنياً أيضاً مبطناً بالفرو. . وعلى وجهيهما تبدو ابتسامة عريضة مؤججة بالفرح والظفر. فلما تعرف عليهما الضابط الفلسطيني . . لوح بيده الى مندوب الصليب الأحمر الواقف بمنتصف الطريق ينتظر إشارته. وعند ذلك . . استقل الضابط الفلسطيني العربة العسكرية الى داخل المطار . . لتبدأ عملية المبادلة بعد دقيقتين ونصف.


*

----------


## ليلة عشق

*غيمة الأمل

وفي ذات الوقت الذي أنزل فيه الأسيران بمصاحبة المندوب الدولي، أنزلت أمينة المفتي مع زميله الآخر أيضاً، وجميعهم مشوا بهدوء يزفر بالقلق الى المنتصف، حيث يقف الضابط الاسرائيلي بمفرده. وعندما اجتمع الستة عند نقطة التقاء واحدة، اتجهت أمينة المفتي مع الضابط الاسرائيلي الى الطائرة واتجه الاسيران الى صالة المطار يلوحان بعلامة النصر في زهو، ثم وقفا فجأة ونزعا كل ملابسهما الاسرائيلية، وبقيا لدقائق بالشورت الأبيض يهتفان في حماس ونشوة قبلما يدلفا المبنى. أما أمينة المفتي . . أو آني موشيه - فكانت تمشي وقد فكت عصابتها وقيودها كمن يمشي الى غرفة الإعدام - ووصف لنا المشهد المثير ضابط قبرصي . . وهو الميجور فنداكوس كوستريدس فقال:
 "كانت تلك اللحظات أكثر من عصيبة، فما كنت أشاهده عن قرب أمر مثير لم أره من قبل . . ولم تر قبرص شبيهاً به على مدار تاريخها. لقد كانت المرأة التعسة - آني موشيه - ترتجف في ذعر وهي بطريقها الى الطائرة الاسرائيلية، وكانت تجر ساقيها المرتعشتين المتكاسلتين في وهن وهي تتلفت خائرة الى ما حولها . . وتسحب أنفاس سيجارتها بعصبية واضطراب وكأنها تقاد الى الموت". 
وفي مذكراتها كتبت أمينة المفتي تقول: "لم أكن أسكر من قبل لدرجة فقدان الاتزان عندما كنت أشرب الويسكي بشراهة . . ولم يحدث يوماً أن سقطت مترنحة بفعل الخمر . . لكن يومها . . أحسست بأننين كمن شرب برميلاً كاملاً من الخمر الاسكتلندي المعتق . . فلا عقل لدي وقتذاك يعي ما يدور حولي . . وما كنت لأستطيع بأية حالة أن أمشي بضع خطوات وحدي دون أن يتأبط المرافق الاسرائيلي ذراعي. فثمة عجز شديد يمنعني عن جر ساقيّ . . وكالمحمومة كان جسدي كله ينتفض . . ويرتعد . . يا لها من لحظات مريرة خلتها تمر كالدهر مبلدة بالخوف والألم. كل ما أذكره لحظتئذ أنني فكرت بأمي الحزينة ووالدي المصدوم . . واستحضرت صورتيهما بخيالي ويا ليتني ما فعلت . . فما رأيته كان أبشع من كل تصور . . ويفوق كل وصف وتخيل. ولما صرخت بصوت مسموع احتضنني المرافق وهو يقول: تمالكي سيدتي . . بضع خطوات ونصل الى الطائرة. فانحبس صراخي هلعاً وأنا أتذكر اللقاء المجهول الذي ينتظرني . . وتساءلت في نفسي: ترى أهو لقاء موشيه أم لقاء بوجوه جامدة خالية من المشاعر. . ؟
 وقبلما نصل الى السلم انسكب بعمري ندم قاس أخذ يكبر بداخلي ويستفحل . . ندم يندفع كالطوفان يحرق أعصابي وشراييني . . وتجمعت بعقلي في لحظة كل صور الطيش التي جرفتني في النهاية الى هنا . . الى مصير مظلم ونهاية مفجهة كئيبة لفتاة عربية مسلمة . . فقدت العقل والطريق والوطن والدين والأهل . . والحنان والأمن. فالتفت ورائي لعلني ألمح وجه فدائي عربي جاء لينقذني . . ويختطفني الى أي مكان آخر غير إسرائيل. . لكن الجنود القبارصة كانوا كالجراد يححبون الرؤية ويزرعون المكان، نسيت وقتها حقدي ورغبتي في الانتقام من موشيه الخائن. . ,كيف لامرأة محطمة مثلي أن تنتقم . . ؟ نسيت حتى إيماني بكراهية الفلسطينيين والعرب. . وتضرعت الى الله أن أعود ثانية الى وطني . . الأردن . . أو أظل كما كنت مكبلة مقهورة بكهف السعرانة الرائع الجميل . . وأفقت عندما مست يدي سلم الطائرة . . فتسمرت ساقاي عن الحركة . . وصرخت بكل ما أمسك من قوة: أنقذني يا الله . . أغثني يا عرفات . . إدع لي يا أمي . . لكن صوت محركات الطائرة طغى على صوتي وصراخي . . وعندها سحبتني عدة أذرع الى الداخل . . وتملكني شعور مقيت بأنني أسحب الى قبري . . فاستسلمت غصباً عني ورحت في نوبة بكاء هستيرية تصلب لها فكي . . ولم أتوقف عن البكاء حتى وأنا أغادر الطائرة في إسرائيل.
أي عذاب هذا الذي كابدته تلك المرأة لحظة تفجر بداخلها الندم . . ؟ وأي إفاقة عبرت بضميرها الغافل بحر الظلام . . ؟ وأي تحول أشعل بصيرتها هكذا فجأة. . ؟ إن عشرات الصفحات من مذكراتها التي تبكي سطورها ندماً أعجزتني ولجمت قلمي عن وصف انفعالاتها وتفاعلاتها التي جاءت في دفقة شعورية صادقة. . تفيض بسحابات الأسى وبكائيات الشعور والندم . . وترسم صوراً ما أروعها عن الوحشة والتامة والضياع والحنين . . وانفلات أدنى غييمة أمل قد تلوح من بعيد.

يتبع 

تحياتي 
ليلة عشق


*

----------


## sea_wolf

الف الف شكرا 
وفعلا بارك الله فيكى
وننتظر المذيد

----------


## ليلة عشق

> الف الف شكرا 
> وفعلا بارك الله فيكى
> وننتظر المذيد


*الأخ الفاضل sea_wolf

بل الشكر لك علي مرورك الكريم وتواجدك الجميل ...
ومتابعتك للقصة التي اقتربت بالفعل من نهايتها .....
لتكون عبرة لكل من تسول له نفسة للقيام بهذا الفعل المشين .....
لك خالص التقدير والاحترام ......

تحياتي 
ليلة عشق*

----------


## ليلة عشق

*الحلقة الأخيرة - بحر بلا مرفأ

انتهت مسؤولية الموساد تجاه أمينة بوصولها الى إسرائيل واستجوابها . .ومنحها ستين ألف شيكل مكافأة .
وتولت من بعدها سلطات الأمن الداخلي "الشين بيت" حمايتها وتوفير سبل العيش لها. وكانت الخطوة الأولى هي تغيير محل إقامتها في ريشون لتسيون الى مستوطنة كريات يام شمالي حيفا . . حيث منحت مسكناً مستقلاً بشارع هابحيفيم هرتسليا . . تستطيع من شرفته مشاهدة البحر . . وتمييز جنسيات السفن في حركة دخولها الى ميناه حيفا أو مغادرته . . هكذا قبعت أمينة المفتي - 41 عاماً - تجتر الذكريات وتكتب قصة حياتها وخيانتها بتفصيل دقيق . . متجاهلة رونا إيزاك ضابطة الأمن المرافقة لها. وما أن مرت أشهر قليلة . . حتى تجرأت واتصلت تليفونياً بشقيقتها الوحيدة المقيمة بروما مع زوجها . . وباختصار شديد ننقل بعض ما كتبته عن ذلك الاتصال إذ تقول:
كنت أسعى لأتنسم روائح أهلي ووطني . . وكان المذياع هو سلواي الوحيدة . . وتليفون أختي فاطمة في روما الذي سقطت مني بعض أرقامه. وبعد مئات المحاولات الخاطئة سمعت صوتها. فرقص فؤادي طرباً . . وانتعشت حياتي برواء لذيذ ما أبهاه وأجمله . . وهتفت فيها: يا أختاه . .إنه أنا. . أختك أمينة . . فصمتت طويلاً ثم قالت بصوت مختنق: أنا لا أعرف أن لي أختاً . . كانت لي يوماً ما أختاً ماتت . . وعالياً . . عالياً جداً صرخت: ماتت واختفت من ذاكرتي. احتبس لردها صوتي وشل لساني . . وعاودت مهاتفتها مرات ومرات وكنت أتضرع اليها لتسمعني بلا فائدة . . حتى استبدلت رقم هاتفها بآخر وفقدت بذلك سماع صوتها . . وخيم الأسى على عمري وانزرع بخفاتي . .".
عاشت أمينة بعد تلك الحادثة حياة مضطربة . . حاولت قدر استطاعتها أن تستكين وتهدأ لكنها كانت أضعف من أن تقاوم أو تصمد . . أو مجرد أن تشعر بطمأنينة من يمتلك مليون دولار مثلها . . إذ انسحقت سحقاً وسط معاناتها . . وخرت صريعة الحسرة والكمد بمستشفى كريات يام لشهور طويلة. وعلى فراش المرض عادت من جديد تقلب في ذاكرتها . . وتبعت ما مات من أحداث مرة أخرى بأسلوب صريح واضح . . الى أن فوجئت ذات مساء بالسيد "براد" وزوجته جاءا من فيينا لزيارتها. كان اللقاء حميماً مشحوناً باللهفة . . والشجن . . والدموع.
هما يبكيان فقد موشيه وسارة . . وهي تبكي حظها العاثر وانجرافها بسبب الحب الى بحر يتعاظم بالكآبة والضياع . . طلباً منها أن ترافقهما الى النمسا فتهللت فرحاً . . لكن السلطات الأمنية رفضت خروجها من إسرائيل حفاظاً على حياتها. ومع بداية غزو لبنان في يونيو 1982 - في محاولة شبه جادة لدحر الوحدة والملل، افتتحت أمينة عيادة خاصة بها في المستوطنة التي يقطنها 22 ألف يهودي حتى إذا ما مرب بها ستة أشهر تقريباً انفجرت حياتها ألماً وأنيناً عندما استمعت الى إذاعة لبنانية . . أذاعت مقتطفات عن سيرة حياتها . . وكيف مات أبوها بسببها وفقدت أمها النطق.
ومنذ تلك اللحظة قررت أن ترى أمها . . وتحت أخطر الظروف وأصعبها . . تقول في مذكراتها: "ندمت . . وصرخت في وجه الضباط الموساد بذلك . . فأبوا أن ينصتوا لي . . اعتقدوا بأنني أهذي لفرط توتري . . لكنني أكدتها مرات ومرات . . ونقطت بالشهادتين أمامهم فما صدقوني . . ولما علمت بموت والدي حزناً . . لم تعد لدي أدنى رغبة في أن أعيش بعد ذلك . . فذهبت لمبنى الموساد وقابلت الرئيس الجديد ناحوم أدوني . . وطلبت منه أن يحقق رغبتي في العودة الى عمان . . على أن يتدخل الملك حسين شخصياً ليشفع لي عند أهلي . . وتركت للملك رسالة قلت فيها إنني كنت وراء كشف محاولة اغتياله في الرباط.
وعدني الرئيس بأنه سيابشر اتصالاته بأصدقائه في الأردن على الفور.
ظلت أمينة تنتظر الرد . . وطال الانتظار القاتل يفتك بمجامعها حتى غلبها اليأس . . واستنزفها الضجر. . وبعد ثلاثة أشهر أو يزيد . . زارها ضابط الموساد حمل اليها نبأ رفض أهلها عودتها اليهم . . فلما كذبته أخرج لها شريط كاسيت أرتجف بدنها وهي تتسلمه. وما سجل على الشريط كان يفوق احتمالها . . فأسرتها بالكامل - والدتها وأشقاؤها وأعمامها وأخوالها - تمنوا لها الموت على ألا تطأ الأرض الأردنية بقدميها . . هكذا ألقيت أمينة ببحر حالك بلا مرفأ . . فتاهت بين مده وجزره تتخبط ما بين السطح والقاع.


*

----------


## ليلة عشق

*النهاية

وفي مطلع عام 1984 نشرت مجلة "بمحانية" العسكرية الاسرائيلية خبراً صغيراً يقول إن وزير الدفاع أصدر قراراً بصرف معاش دائم للمقدم آني موشيه بيراد التي تصدرت لوحة الشرف بمدخل مبنى الموساد، وهي لوحة تضم أسماء أمهر العملاء "ويطلق عليهم الأصدقاء" الذين أخلصوا لإسرائيل. . وقدموا إليها معلومات عن أعدائها ساعدت على إحراز انتصارات عظيمة . . أما عن نهاية أمينة المفتي - فقد قيلت روايات عديدة في ذلك:
إحدى الروايات تؤكد بأنها حصلت على وثيقة سفر أميركية باسم جديد . . وتعيش الآن بولاية تكساس حيث تمتلك مزرعة واسعة. وتزوجت من بحار إسباني ولم تنجب.
رواية ثانية تزعم بأنها أجرت تعديلات بوجهها بمعرفة الموساد . . وتعيش بجنوب أفريقيا منذ عام 1985 تحت اسم مزيف . . وتعمل في الاستيراد والتصدير، وأنجبت ولداً من ضابط روماني أسمته موشيه.
ورواية ثالثة تقول إنها انتحرت بحقنة هواء داخل حجرتها بقسم الأمراض العصبية بمستشفى تل هاشومير، وهو مستشفى يعد من أكبر مستشفيات إسرائيل، ويقع بحي راق في منطقة يطلق عليها: تل لتفنسكي، ثم عدل اسمها ليصبح تل هاشومير. وباعتقادي أنا - من خلال تشريحي لشخصية أمينة المفتي - لا أظن أنها انتحرت . . 
فهي وإن كان قد جبلت على العدوانية مع الآخرين لن تكون عدوانية مع نفسها مطلقاً. ذلك لأنها تحب الحياة . . وتعشق اللهو . . وتبحث عن المغامرة . وامرأة بمثل مواصفاتها وبحوزتها مليون دولار لن تقدم على الموت بسهولة لأنها اختارت طريق الخيانة منذ سافرت الى النمسا لأول مرة . . فقد عرفت وقتها كيف تخون أهلها ودينها بالشذوذ والجنس مع حبيبها اليهودي الذي منحته جسدها بلا أدنى ندم . . على كل حال . . تلك مجرد روايات غير مؤكدة . . وأقربها الى عقلي أنها لا زالت تعيش داخل إسرائيل كغيرها من عشرات الجواسيس العرب الذين خانوا بلادهم وعملوا لصالح الموساد . . 
ولن أقيس نهايتها كنهاية الطيار المصري الذي سبق أن هرب لإسرائيل عام 1965 بطائرته، ثم بدل ملامحه وسافر للعيش في بيونس أيرس بالأرجنتين . . فهناك تباين بين الحالتين ولا وجه للمقارنة بينهما أو لظروف كل منهما . . فأمينة المفتي أجبن من أن تغامر وتغادر إسرائيل . . بل أجبن من أن تتجول في تل أبيب أو القدس نهاراً وعلى الملأ. . ويكفي أنها اختارت لإقامتها مستوطنة يهودية محصنة خوفاً من أن تطولها يد عربية في يوم من الأيام . 
وسواء غادرت الخائنة إسرائيل أم لا زالت بها . فهي الآن عجوز تعدت الواحد والستين عاماً . . تاريخها في الخيانة على صفحات التاريخ لن ينسى أبداً . . وقصتها مع التجسس ستظل عبرة على مر الزمان . . ذلك لأنها أشهر جاسوسة عربية للموساد حتى اليوم . . !


تمت 

تحياتي 
ليلة عشق

*

----------


## sea_wolf

شكرا لكى على سرد هذة القصة 
ولكن يجب ان نناقشها ونعرف 
لماذا فتاة ( مسلمة عربية ) ان تنجرف فى مصل هذا التيار؟؟؟

----------


## سيد جعيتم

> (هناك دراسات علمية أجريت مؤخراً، كشفت عن نتائج سوف تقلب تفكيرنا رأساً على عقب، فقد ظهر أن الخيانة في الدم، بمعنى، أن الناس يولدون والخيانة في دمهم . . أحد مكونات الدم) .
>  لا أقول ذلك لأنني أحسست بـالندم.. لا .. فأنا بعت الدنيا كلها من أجله.. بعت أهلي . . وديني.. ووطني 
> وبحقيبة يدها كانت تحتفظ بالمصحف الشريف . . وقد نزعت عدة صفحات منه واستبدلت بصفحات أخرى تحمل الشفرة.


الأبنة الفاضلة شاعرة الموسيقى / ليلة عشق
 . هذه أمرأة وفية للخيانة .
دمتى بخير

----------


## osha

الاخت العزيزة ليلة عشق
ربما جاء ردي متأخرا قليلا عن التوقيت الفعلي الذي قرأت فيه هذا الموضوع \
ولكني لا أعلم أهي صدفة أم قصد لا شعوري كوني قرأت هذا الموضوع يوم الخامس من يونيو وظلال النكسة تتراقص أمام عيني وصور أفرجت عنها الحكومة الاسرائيلية للهزيمة مازالت في مخيلتي وقد نشرتها في المنتدى 
ولا أعلم أيضا أهي صدفة أم ترتيب لا شعوري أن أقرأ قصة لاحسان عبد القدوس كانت دائما بحوزتي ولم أتم قرائتها الى في هذا اليوم 
هذا العام كان لذكرى النكسة نكهة مختلفة عن كل عام وهذا بسبب هذا الموضوع الذي أدمى قلبي على فتاة عربية ساقها ضعفها إلى هاوية سحيقة - ولو أني دائما كنت أفزع من الطرق المخابراتية التي يتنزع بيها المحقق الاعتراف إلا أنني تلك المرة وعلى غير العادة قد سعدت بالطريقة التي عوملت بها بالعكس وددت لو أنها عوملت بشكل أكثر قسوة من هذا!
لقد وصلت في الخيانة إلى مداها الاقصى بأن تستغل عملها كطبيبة وتفعل ماتفعله وبدافع الانتقام من عشيرتها لصالح عشيقها ولا اقول زوجها لان الزواج باطلا 
سلمت يداك

----------


## ماريت

شكرا على المعلومات القيمة

----------


## دعاء الكروان

*جميل جداً ياليلة عشق ..... سردك للقصة كاملة 
فأنا سبق لى وقرأت عنها لكنى توقفت لحد ماحاول اليهود الاستغناء عن خدماتها ... وكنت متلهفه لاعرف المزيد لكن لم اتمكن وقتها ... وبمجرد ماقرات الاسم ظننت انها هى من سبق وقرات عنها وبالفعل كانت هى ...ففضلت اقرأ حتى النهاية ولم افعل شئ اليوم الا قراءة القصة كاملة
واتفق معك فى الرأى لااعتقد انها تقدم على الانتحار ...لو كانت لا تخشى الموت ماكانت توسلت الا يقتلوها الفلسطنينين 
على العموم .....هى مهما كان مصيرها فهى خائنة لا تستحق حتى التفكير فى مصيرها
أشكرك جداً
وتسلم ايدك.*

----------


## سما عبدالرحمن

الجميله ليله عشق
مجهود اكثر من رائع
انا قريت كتير عن امينه بس كلها بتبقي مقتطفات فقط اول مره اقرأ القصه كلها بالسيناريو الرائع ده بجد شكرا جدا ونتمني انك تقوليلنا قصص مشابهه كتير يمكن الناس تتعظ وتعرف ان الغلط دايما ليه اخر

----------


## ليلة عشق

> شكرا لكى على سرد هذة القصة 
> ولكن يجب ان نناقشها ونعرف 
> لماذا فتاة ( مسلمة عربية ) ان تنجرف فى مصل هذا التيار؟؟؟


*الأخ الفاضل sea_wolf

الشكر لك علي متابعتك للقصة والموضوع من بدايتة واعتذر عن تأخري في الرد......
أخي الكريم أعتقد أن المسئولية تقع بالكامل علي النشأة والتربية الغير الصحيحة وعدم اتباع تعاليم الاسلام ....
فهذة الفتاة ولدت وهي تحظي بالدلال والمبالغة في تنفيذ مطالبها والحرية اللانهائية .....
والتمرد علي العادات والتقاليد منذ الصغر .....
حفظ الله أولادنا وسائر أمة الاسلام وحماهم من كل شر .....
لك خالص الشكر والتقدير والاحترام .....

تحياتي 
ليلة عشق*

----------


## ليلة عشق

> الأبنة الفاضلة شاعرة الموسيقى / ليلة عشق
>  . هذه أمرأة وفية للخيانة .
> دمتى بخير


*الوالد الغالي الأستاذ القدير سيد جعيتم 

صدقت في وصفك لهذه المرأة ...
لك خالص الشكر والتقدير والاحترام ......

تحياتي 
ليلة عشق*

----------


## ليلة عشق

> الاخت العزيزة ليلة عشق
> ربما جاء ردي متأخرا قليلا عن التوقيت الفعلي الذي قرأت فيه هذا الموضوع \
> ولكني لا أعلم أهي صدفة أم قصد لا شعوري كوني قرأت هذا الموضوع يوم الخامس من يونيو وظلال النكسة تتراقص أمام عيني وصور أفرجت عنها الحكومة الاسرائيلية للهزيمة مازالت في مخيلتي وقد نشرتها في المنتدى 
> ولا أعلم أيضا أهي صدفة أم ترتيب لا شعوري أن أقرأ قصة لاحسان عبد القدوس كانت دائما بحوزتي ولم أتم قرائتها الى في هذا اليوم 
> هذا العام كان لذكرى النكسة نكهة مختلفة عن كل عام وهذا بسبب هذا الموضوع الذي أدمى قلبي على فتاة عربية ساقها ضعفها إلى هاوية سحيقة - ولو أني دائما كنت أفزع من الطرق المخابراتية التي يتنزع بيها المحقق الاعتراف إلا أنني تلك المرة وعلى غير العادة قد سعدت بالطريقة التي عوملت بها بالعكس وددت لو أنها عوملت بشكل أكثر قسوة من هذا!
> لقد وصلت في الخيانة إلى مداها الاقصى بأن تستغل عملها كطبيبة وتفعل ماتفعله وبدافع الانتقام من عشيرتها لصالح عشيقها ولا اقول زوجها لان الزواج باطلا 
> سلمت يداك


*الغالية osha

وبالتبعية أرجو تقبل عذري في التاخير علي الرد لمشاركتك الرائعة ......
الشكر لكِ علي تواجدك المنير ومتابعتك المتميزة .....
لكِ خالص ودي وتقديري واحترامي ......

تحياتي 
ليلة عشق*

----------


## ليلة عشق

> شكرا على المعلومات القيمة


*الغالية ماريت 

بل الشكر لكِ علي تواجدك الجميل .....
لكِ خالص تقديري واحترامي .....

تحياتي 
ليلة عشق*

----------


## ليلة عشق

> *جميل جداً ياليلة عشق ..... سردك للقصة كاملة 
> فأنا سبق لى وقرأت عنها لكنى توقفت لحد ماحاول اليهود الاستغناء عن خدماتها ... وكنت متلهفه لاعرف المزيد لكن لم اتمكن وقتها ... وبمجرد ماقرات الاسم ظننت انها هى من سبق وقرات عنها وبالفعل كانت هى ...ففضلت اقرأ حتى النهاية ولم افعل شئ اليوم الا قراءة القصة كاملة
> واتفق معك فى الرأى لااعتقد انها تقدم على الانتحار ...لو كانت لا تخشى الموت ماكانت توسلت الا يقتلوها الفلسطنينين 
> على العموم .....هى مهما كان مصيرها فهى خائنة لا تستحق حتى التفكير فى مصيرها
> أشكرك جداً
> وتسلم ايدك.*


*الغالية دعاء الكروان 

سلمك الله وحفظك وصانك من كل شر غاليتي .....
بل الشكر لكِ علي مرورك الكريم وتواجدك الرائع ......
لكِ خالص ودي وتقديري .....

تحياتي 
ليلة عشق*

----------


## ليلة عشق

> الجميله ليله عشق
> مجهود اكثر من رائع
> انا قريت كتير عن امينه بس كلها بتبقي مقتطفات فقط اول مره اقرأ القصه كلها بالسيناريو الرائع ده بجد شكرا جدا ونتمني انك تقوليلنا قصص مشابهه كتير يمكن الناس تتعظ وتعرف ان الغلط دايما ليه اخر


*الغالية سما عبد الرحمن 

الرائع هو تواجدك الكريم ووجودك الجميل .....
أهلا بكِ غاليتي في منتدي أبناء مصر ونتمني وجودك ومشاركاتك القيمة معنا دائما .....
لكِ خالص تقديري واحترامي .....

تحياتي 
ليلة عشق*

----------


## om elbanat

السلام عليكم
الغاليه ليله عشق الحمد لله اننى شاهدت هذا الموضوع كاملا لاننى لم اكن اتخيل ان اقراه على متتابعات شغفى فى القراءه جعلنى اقرأ القصه بسرعه كبيره ولكن كل تفصيلها مازالت عالقه بذهنى 
الحقيقه مثل هذه النوعيه من الخائنين لايمكن باى حال ان تنهى حياتها بالانتحار  فالحياه بالنسبه لها كل   المتع والملذات الخاطئه والحرام  وبالتاكيد لم تشبع من الحرام بعد
السؤال الان لماذا تخون بلدها والسؤال الاهم لماذا تترك دين الحق الى الضلال والباطل من اجل ماذا؟؟؟ الحب ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟
هل يا ترى ماذا ستكون نهايه هذه الخائنه؟؟؟؟ اتمنى ان اعرف 

تقبلى تحياتى 
والى لقاء

----------


## ليلة عشق

> السلام عليكم
> الغاليه ليله عشق الحمد لله اننى شاهدت هذا الموضوع كاملا لاننى لم اكن اتخيل ان اقراه على متتابعات شغفى فى القراءه جعلنى اقرأ القصه بسرعه كبيره ولكن كل تفصيلها مازالت عالقه بذهنى 
> الحقيقه مثل هذه النوعيه من الخائنين لايمكن باى حال ان تنهى حياتها بالانتحار  فالحياه بالنسبه لها كل   المتع والملذات الخاطئه والحرام  وبالتاكيد لم تشبع من الحرام بعد
> السؤال الان لماذا تخون بلدها والسؤال الاهم لماذا تترك دين الحق الى الضلال والباطل من اجل ماذا؟؟؟ الحب ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟
> هل يا ترى ماذا ستكون نهايه هذه الخائنه؟؟؟؟ اتمنى ان اعرف 
> 
> تقبلى تحياتى 
> والى لقاء


*الغالية om elbanat

الشكر لك علي تواجدك الجميل ومرورك الكريم ....
ومثلما ذكر الوالد القدير الأستاذ سيد جعيتم .....
هذه أمرأة وفية للخيانة ....
لكِ خالص التقدير والاحترام .....

تحياتي 
ليلة عشق*

----------


## عاشقة للبحر

الأخت العزيزة ليلة عشق 
شكرا ليكى على مجهودك الرائع فى هذا الموضوع

----------


## ليلة عشق

> الأخت العزيزة ليلة عشق 
> شكرا ليكى على مجهودك الرائع فى هذا الموضوع


*الغالية عاشقة البحر 

بل الشكر لكِ علي جميل مرورك وتواجدك الجميل .....
خالص تقديري واحترامي .....

تحياتي 
ليلة عشق*

----------


## سعود2010

*الأخت الغاليه  ليلة عشق* 
*كل التحايا لذوقك وثقافتك العاليه*

*وانا اتجول بالمنتدى رأيت قصة امينه المفتي منشورة بإسمك... وكنت انوي نشرها هنا بعد قصتي ( كيتي )  واسعدني ان ماكتبتيه هنا هو ماسبق لي نشره بأحد المنتديات بأسلوبي وصياغتي حيث ان القصة الأصلية مليئه بعبارات ليس هنا مكانها وقد عكفت عليها وكتبتها مرة اخرى بطريقة مناسبه وفصلت احداثها بعناوين ثم ذيّلت كل فصل انشره بهدايا من عندي عبارة عن مقتطفات من اغانينا الوطنيه لكبار المغنين العرب التي اثرت وجدان السامع العربي .*
*فأشكرك عزيزتي ولايضايقني هذا ابدا لأن القصة ليست ملكي انما كنت احب نشرها ولكني سبقتيني الى هذا  فلك الشكر وجميعنا نتفيء ظلال الأدب .*

*اليك المقدمة التي كتبتها للقصه :*

*أشهر جاسوسة عربية للموساد
أحبت يهوديا وباعت لأجله الدين و الوطن  
*
*مقدمة
لا شك أن عالم** الجاسوسية مليء بالأسرار والقصص التي تبدو وكأنها قصص تفوق** 
الخيال نظرا للتقدم** التقني والأساليب الجهنمية التي تتبعها المؤسسات الإستخبارية
في جميع دول العالم**،حتى أصبحت الجاسوسية علما قائما له مدارسه وكلياته**.
وتلجأ جميع الدول لزرع** وتجنيد جواسيس لها في مختلف الدول خاصة الدول التي تكون
في حالة حرب معها.. وقد** برع الموساد (الإستخبارات الصهيونيه) في هذا المجال
وجندوا العديد من الجواسيس** والخونة في الدول العربية خاصة في مصر ولبنان وسوريا
وهذه القصة هي لجاسوسة** عربية استطاع الموساد تجنيدها للحصول على معلومات
عسكرية في غاية الخطورة** استفاد منها الصهاينه  في حربهم مع العرب**..
وقد كتب قصتها الصحفي المصري** فريد الفالوجي*
* وها انذا اضعها بين ايديكم مع اعادة الصيغه احيانا لتناسب المقام وشيء من التعديلات في الوصف وبعض المسميات والأضافات الخفيفه التي تثري الموضوع ولاتبعده عن مضمونه .*
*  لنرى كيف استطاعت هذه  الجاسوسة الحاقده أن تتعاون مع الموساد وتقدم له الخدمات ضد وطنهاودينها الذين باعتهما بأرخص الأثمان**.
ونظرا لطول القصة فسوف اضعها في مسلسل متتابع**..*
*ارجو ان تحوز قبولكم ( ابو جمال )
ـــــــــــ**وهذه بعض الهدايا التي وردت بالقصه :*
*هديه :*
*بجنودنا ياشباب اسمنا اصبح مهاب*
*في اتحادنا في جهادنا كل مانطلب نجاب*
*والكفاح اليوم رائدنا للسلامه والأمان*
*بيرم التونسي ـ فريد الاطرش*
*هديه :*

*الله اكبر ياهذه الدنيا اطلِّـي واسمعي* 
*جيش الأعادي جاء يبغي مصرعي*
*بالحق سوف اهزّه وبمدفعي*
*واذا فنيت فلسوف افنيه معي*
*قولوا معي الله الله أكبر*
*الله فوق المعتدي*
*هديه :*
*ياحب فاق كل الحدود ياأغلى عندي من الوجود*
*انت نشيدي للفدا وللبطوله والخلود*
*وفي كل يوم من عمري بيزيدني حب فيك* 
*تعيش وتسلم ياوطني*


*عبد الفتاح مصطفى ـ السنباطي ـ ام كلثوم*
*هديه :*
*جيش الظلام في يوم ماهاجم فجرنا*
*جرح السلام زرع الآلم في ارضنا*
*وقلوبنا داست عالجراح*
*وحلفنا مانسيب السلاح*
*الا ان رجعنا بشمسنا*
*وضحك لنا تاني الصباح*
* ( البندقيه ـ محسن الخياط ـ بليغ ـ عبد الحليم )*
 
*


هدايا :
قم الى الأبطال نلمس جرحهم  لمسة تسبح بالطيب يدانا
قم نجع يوما من العمر لهم هبه صوم الفصح هبه رمضانا
انما الحق الذي ماتوا له حقنا نمشي اليه اين كانا
بشاره الخوري ـ فريد الأطرش 
ـــ
كنت في صمتك مرغم كنت في صبرك مكره
فتكلم وتألم وتعلم كيف تكره
عرضك الغالي على الظلم هان
ومشى العار اليه واليك
ارضك الحرة غطاها الهوان
وطغى الظلم عليها وعليك
كامل الشناوي ـ عبد الوهاب

لا... ياعدوّي  ياظهيرا لعدوّي
لا... لن ترى بحري ولا أرضي ولا جوّي
لا... بل سأمضي وانتصاراتي تدوّي
عبد الفتاح مصطفى ـ بليغ حمدي ـ ام كلثوم
ــــــــــــ
في عز عز الحياه شباب وباع الحياه
لأجل انتصار الحياه على عدو الحياه
في كل فرحة عيد في كل نصر جديد
ماتتنسى الذكرى خلدوا بالحب 
روحه من جديد
مرسي جميل عزيز ـ محمد الموجي ـ عبد الحليم


لك كل الود والتقدير





*

----------

